# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 01/13/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Even with the entire planet still buzzing over the groundbreaking announcement of WWE Network, Batista’s return looming large and Royal Rumble fast approaching, here are five items that make Monday’s Raw must-watch programming at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_














> _*On Old School Raw last Monday, a miscommunication among Wyatt Family members Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper & Erick Rowan resulted in falling to Rey Mysterio & The Usos. This week, Bryan partners with Bray Wyatt to take on the Uso brothers in a rematch. What will unfold when the creepy group's leader takes The Beard under his wing?*_














> _*On Friday, SmackDown General Manager Vickie Guerrero pit WWE World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton against Intercontinental Champion Big E Langston. Furious that Guerrero had not consulted with him first, Orton demanded to speak with WWE COO Triple H and Stephanie McMahon. With The Authority nowhere to be found, though, the champion vowed to give the power couple “a piece of my mind” on Raw.*_














> _*After Big Show’s stunning attack on Brock Lesnar on Old School Raw, he threw down a giant-size gauntlet on SmackDown, challenging The Beast to a match at Royal Rumble. Lesnar wasn’t there to accept, but Paul Heyman was, and he had no reservations about making the match official. Who will make the next move as the collision between these two goliaths approaches at the Royal Rumble pay-per-view?*_














> _*For weeks, The Shield’s unity has been tested after a slew of Superstars have asked if there is a “best” member of the group. Although the line of questioning appeared to rattle the trio, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose worked together to dismantle CM Punk &The New Age Outlaws on SmackDown. Is the victory enough to make all doubters stop asking questions about the strength of The Shield, or will the black-clad Superstars carry their momentum into Raw and make another emphatic statement?*_














> _*So far, we know Batista and Alberto Del Rio are in the 30-Superstar Royal Rumble Match. With 28 spots to fill, will more competitors be named on Raw? As the January 26 pay-per-view fast approaches and paves the Road to WrestleMania, who’s driven enough to make a name for himself this year? Be sure to catch Monday’s Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


*WWE.com Tags:*









​


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Should be another good and entertaining Raw. Wyatts probably will beat the Usos and then will go on to the Rhodes Brothers. And of course closer to the RR to start the RTWM.

And I don't keep my hopes to high up because if you expect it and it doesn't happen you'll only be disappointed, but please let that tweet of Roddy Piper be true, towards a hint of the Hulkster returning!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that this will start:






Piper cutting a promo and saying that he wants someone he saw in the back (that someone knows who he is) to come in the ring (no Hogan mention) and after a few seconds suddenly Real American hits with people going nuts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rhodes Brothers need to lose the straps at Royal Rumble, and go on to break up and feud up to WM, where Cody goes over Goldust. 

Frankly, I'd prefer if the Usos beat them over the Wyatts beating them, because I am not a fan of the Wyatts. Usos, I think, deserve a Tag Titles run, at this point.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Did they announce Batista in the Rumble? I don't remember hearing it and he isn't even back yet.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

rton2 :brock That's all!

In a week, will add :batista3. These are exciting times that I have not felt in two years.



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Did they announce Batista in the Rumble? I don't remember hearing it and he isn't even back yet.


They mentioned it about ten times last week.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice. :agree:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> They mentioned it about ten times last week.


If so, that's pretty stupid. He should have come back next week and announced it himself.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> rton2 :brock That's all!
> 
> In a week, will add :batista3. These are exciting times that I have not felt in two years.
> 
> ...


Sadly no Brock tomorrow on RAW.

I want a classic tournament in the next two weeks to determine the rumble entries. Plus perhaps the #1 and #30 beforehand.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


> Sadly no Brock tomorrow on RAW.
> 
> I want a classic tournament in the next two weeks to determine the rumble entries. Plus perhaps the #1 and #30 beforehand.


Ah, that sucks. At least they are saving his appearances instead of wasting them in a throwaway feud with Big Show.

They should do a battle royal of sorts like they did with Goldberg ten years ago with the winner becoming the final entrant or at least somewhere near the end.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Ah, that sucks. At least they are saving his appearances instead of wasting them in a throwaway feud with Big Show.
> 
> They should do a battle royal of sorts like they did with Goldberg ten years ago with the winner becoming the final entrant or at least somewhere near the end.


That would be good too. Brock's advertised for the next RAW though along with Batista :mark: Plus the RAW after RR where they will probably announce Brock/Randy or Cena for EC.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Would like this to happen:

:cole3 Welcome everybody to WWE Monday Night Raw. WWE fans going crazy at all the WWE action the pass few weeks. Don't forget to download the WWE app by searching for 'WWE' on the App Store, but don't worry if you don't understand, as we'll let you know how to download the WWE App for exclusive WWE footage later on here on WWE Monday Night Raw. Coming up later, Piper's Pit! He says he has a blockbuster announcement tonight! Oh my!

~LATER ON~

iper WELL WHAT DO YA KNOW? Man, I sure had a blast being on OLD SCHOOL RAW last week. I gotta give heads up to those young whippersnappers The Shield for upping their game with a legend like myself. Just couldn't outshine the old guy though! 

*cheers*

SO. The big announcement! Look at y'all just on the edge of your seats out there. You can't wait, huh? Well, I gotta say, it's nearly Wrestlemania. The biggest show of the year. The big announcement is...I WILL BE at Wrestlemania, and that is it. That's the big announcement! I know you allllllll may be a bit disappointed at how underwhelming this may have been, but damn I'm excited! Who wouldn't be? 

*crowd looks on in bewilderment*

I just wanna say that it's been a pleasure being here, but my guest for tonight is feeling unwell. He's getting a case of the heebie jeebies! I feel like I've wasted my time tonight. You people don't have respect for the legends in this business and you certainly do not respect me! I heard how lame the crowd was last week and it made me sick to my stomach! So. From the bottom of my heart, you can ALL. GO. TO. HEEEEE-

*cue 'Real American' theme. Crowd goes ape. Out comes HOGAN.*

:lawler IS IT HIM? IS IT HIM?

:cole3 ohhh myyy!

Fuck where's the Cole smiley?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


> That would be good too. Brock's advertised for the next RAW though along with Batista :mark: Plus the RAW after RR where they will probably announce *Brock/Randy* or Cena for EC.


I'm so anxiously anticipating this to happen. :mark: I hope they don't change their mind on it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Would like this to happen:
> 
> Coming up later, Piper's Pit! He says he has a blockbuster announcement tonight! Oh my!
> 
> ...


Classic Hot Rod shit here. iper :hogan2 I would go bananas!! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wagg said:


> Hope that this will start:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=28588505
> 
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

No Brock? Aww shit.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone should keep track of how many times they mention the WWE Network on Raw tomorrow? Lets make bets lol. I say 15 times.

I believe this is the first non gimmick Raw since the post TLC show 4 weeks ago? And only the 2nd non gimmicked Raw in the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Genuinely pumped for this episode of Raw, so much to look forward to. Hope DB absolutely destroys the Usos, and that Orton can at least hold his own with HHH, cause you just get the feeling that the :buried (kayfabe)is coming.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking forward to the Shield storyline and to see how they portray Wyatt and Bryan teaming up. 
+ Maybe Heyman adressing Big Show, should be good


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Captain Ed said:


> + Maybe Heyman adressing Big Show, should be good


I wonder if they'll acknowledge any sort of history between Lesnar-Show and Show-Heyman.

Such as:



















Or when the Show-Lesnar match happens, if they'll act like the F5 on Big Show was first time anything like that has happened


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

No Brock is a shame. 

Cena/Orton need a big segment, that match has ziltch going for it, cmon 'creative' be creative and give me a reason to give a fuck, let Orton punt Nikki Bella or something rton2

Punk needs some promo time, possibly a Punk/Stephanie promo with Punk announcing he's in the Rumble and Stephanie telling him he's entry number 1 or something considering his self proclaimed 'BITW' tag.

somewhat excited to see Wyatt's shtick but at the same time gutted that Bryan's being used as a plot device :side:

think this will be a filler show to be honest, expect not a lot to go down but plodding current affairs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tons and tons of Wyatt, please. No one and done segment, this show needs him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

meh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Rhodes Brothers need to lose the straps at Royal Rumble, and go on to break up and feud up to WM, where Cody goes over Goldust.
> 
> Frankly, I'd prefer if the Usos beat them over the Wyatts beating them, because I am not a fan of the Wyatts. Usos, I think, deserve a Tag Titles run, at this point.


Yeah it's about time they drop the tag titles either at the Royal Rumble or at the Elimination Chamber, if they still plan on having the brother vs brother match at WM.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Looking forward to RAW this week but not as much as I'm looking forward to RAW next week when "The Animal" returns.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I think business is gonna pick up from here on in and I cannot wait.

No Brock unfortunately but rather that then waste needless appearances on Big Show, Wyatts developing with Bryan will be interesting, can't wait to hear Randy tell off the 'authority', hopefully Roddy Piper wasn't teasing us and something big does happen like good ol' Hulkster and most importantly Punk needs some promo time and to start shifting his focus to HHH and Steph to start building for Mania if that's the case. 

Overall really excited for this week's episode hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wagg said:


> Hope that this will start:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Rhodes Brothers need to lose the straps at Royal Rumble, and go on to break up and feud up to WM, where Cody goes over Goldust.
> 
> Frankly, I'd prefer if the Usos beat them over the Wyatts beating them, because I am not a fan of the Wyatts. Usos, I think, deserve a Tag Titles run, at this point.


The Usos certainly should win the tag titles, but with WWE now having a good job with that division, it would be more special when they win it at a later time. Real Americans also should win the tag titles, and Cody & Goldust are tremendous as champs.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ugh, this Lesnar/Show feud is such a joke.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking out for them Real Americans. And to see if Hogan may return.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not a fan of any current storylines. I can picture myself skipping through 90% of the show. Not the least bit hyped.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I really can't see Hogan returning tonight TBH.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

WWE will announce Hogan's return, in hope of a ratings bump.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The Wyatt feud is simply burying Daniel Bryan. I'm a fan of both factions, but Jesus, why would you book this? It makes zero sense. I hope it works out for the best but... DAMN! <Ron Simmons>


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"Hey Bryan, join me, we'll bring down the machine"

>Feuds with the Usos


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Only in wrestling would people get excited about a 60 year old has been returning to take the spotlight off today's stars. If he is just returning for a sideshow tag match with Cena or to work with the company in promotion then fine, but if people actually think that a match between Hogan and Piper would be good or it would be a DRAW in this day and age then they've lost their marbles.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Only in wrestling would people get excited about a 60 year old has been returning to take the spotlight off today's stars. If he is just returning for a sideshow tag match with Cena or to work with the company in promotion then fine, but if people actually think that a match between Hogan and Piper would be good or it would be a DRAW in this day and age then they've lost their marbles.


Dude, it's hogan:dance:dance:dance


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hogan returning as a heel, slapping Cena in the face, and aligning himself with "The Authority" would be nice to see. Backing Randy Orton as well would something to work with the WWE fans. Put him in a suit and then have Piper come back with Sheamus. Setting up a Sheamus vs Cena vs Orton 3-Way Unification Match. Make Hogan the Head of Talent Relations. Hogan wrestling is not a good idea, but having him around is something different. Have Hogan become like a father to Orton, take him under his wing, and perhaps even give him his crucifix.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

How do we know Hogan is back tonight?


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

If Hogan does show I think it would have to be during the Randy Orton confrontation segment, because you Cena will be out there too.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> How do we know Hogan is back tonight?


Assumptions.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Please let the hogan talk just be gossip.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure WWE would promote the hell out of a Hogan return first.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Expect Hornswoggle to return to on-screen activity.










This movie comes out February 28th 2014​


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I can wait to hear "He's Amerrrricaaan Maaaaaaaade"! (His wcw theme)Blasting tonight. I prefer that over the original Hogan real amerocan theme.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Roddy Piper is not even advertised for tonights RAW, maybe hes Jeritrolling u


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

For months now it feels like Orton has been feuding with the authority, & whoever's feuding with Orton is just "there".


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hoak Hogan should be part of the Authority to make it fresh and exciting.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's been a really long while since I've watched an episode live but all the Hogan rumors really make me want to do it. It's really sad that it's a 60-year old man who's drawing me to watch, but oh well.




Marrakesh said:


> Only in wrestling would people get excited about a 60 year old has been returning to take the spotlight off today's stars. If he is just returning for a sideshow tag match with Cena or to work with the company in promotion then fine, but if people actually think that a match between Hogan and Piper would be good or it would be a DRAW in this day and age then they've lost their marbles.


Does it really have to be a match? Can't he return to a manager role or as an authority figure? And the thing with Piper could be similar to the billionaires challenge a few years back.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Young Constanza said:


> Please let the hogan talk just be gossip.


I think it might be, truth be told. Either way I'm fine, I recognize it'd be a big(-ish) deal but I can hardly get excited about the guy. Never did fully recover from that No holds barred match with his ex-wife's lawyer...



CYC said:


> Expect Hornswoggle to return to on-screen activity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hornswoggle really needs a more serious gimmick if he ever wants to make it to the main event. I say start growing a beard now, and then maybe once Bryan leaves and his spot becomes available he can join the Wyatt Family...


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Think I might give this one a miss. It all kicks off next week anyway.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Tonight will be the first time i watch a	Raw live in years. Hope it doesn't disappoint.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

When losers like the Uso's and Bray Wyatt are on the main picture for tonights RAW, you know it's going to be an awful show.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> When losers like the Uso's and Bray Wyatt are on the main picture for tonights RAW, you know it's going to be an awful show.


Yes, one of the most entertaining tag teams of the last year in an upswing division, and a well praised up and coming heel with great potential.. I see why you call them losers... :no:

What I'm surprised about is no mention of AJ again. Isn't she about to break Maryse's record? Shouldn't that be getting some kind of mention? Or are they gonna pull a fast one, set up an impromptu title match for her tonight and give it to Nattie or one of the Bella's just to bitchslap AJ for that whole Beadle thing? Or you know, just because they can..


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Ah, that sucks. At least they are saving his appearances instead of wasting them in a throwaway feud with Big Show.
> 
> They should do a battle royal of sorts like they did with Goldberg ten years ago with the winner becoming the final entrant or at least somewhere near the end.


Thats a good Idea Choke, We know they won't but it would make the RR Even more interesting. Its always been one of my favorite PPVS Besides Wrestlemania of course!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Allur said:


> It's been a really long while since I've watched an episode live but all the Hogan rumors really make me want to do it. It's really sad that it's a 60-year old man who's drawing me to watch, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, I'm all for Hogan returning for Mania 30. He should be there. In a management role for someone else or as an authority figure would be perfect. 

Problem is if there is even half a chance Hogan can get cleared to wrestle a few minutes then Vince will put him out there and it will be agonizing to watch if it is a singles match with Piper. The man moves worse than Khali nowadays.

I've said before the only match i think would be acceptable would be if him and Cena were to Tag and face some one like The Wyatts or The Real Americans (Easy feuds to set up). Cena does all the dog work, Hogan gets tagged in a few times and gets to finish it off with the big boot and leg drop (if he can still do it). That wouldn't be too bad and at least it keeps Cena away from the main event. Well assuming they wouldn't put a tag match on last :cena5


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

This show doesn't have as much going for it this week, in coming Big Show promo - Yawn, and Orton/Cena likely to be the shows main focus - Yawn.

They'd benefit enormously by giving the Royal Rumble the recognition it deserves, they need to have a couple of people announce there intention to win the rumble and headline wrestlemania. I'd also love to see some one on one matches for qualification for the rumble, 2 lower card guys could actually have some meaning in a match as a result of a qualification match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm ready for my weekly dose of SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ.

:vince5


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I'm ready for my weekly dose of SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ.
> 
> :vince5



YEZ PLZ :renee


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Gonna watch The Knicks tonight so Raw will have to be recorded and watched tomorrow evening

:melo


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> What I'm surprised about is no mention of AJ again. Isn't she about to break Maryse's record? Shouldn't that be getting some kind of mention? Or are they gonna pull a fast one, set up an impromptu title match for her tonight and give it to Nattie or one of the Bella's just to bitchslap AJ for that whole Beadle thing? Or you know, just because they can..


Total Divas is over, so they don't need her anymore, the only reason she was on TV was to make a good foil for Total Divas, anybody that thought the Divas division was being revived because of AJ was deluding himself, everything was done for the sake of Total Divas.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

im ready


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

The angle with the Authority and Orton is kind of weird to me. I thought he was "the face of the WWE" so I'm having a hard time believing they are discarding him for someone else. Not really sure where they are going with this. The only way this gets interesting is if they start saying John Cena would be a better "face of the WWE" to at least hint at a slow heel turn (which will never happen).

I'm personally bummed that the Real Americans don't look to be real contenders to the Tag Titles but I'm still holding out hope that they can challenge whoever beats Cody and Goldust at Wrestlemania. I really enjoy how the Real Americans actually use teamwork moves in their tag matches, cut off the ring, and isolate on the legal man. Very old school.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

T minus 3.5 hours until some real life SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT.

:vince5


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw this week, Bryan/Bray teaming together, a potential Hogan return and hopefully some build up to the Rumble.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what i see happen at raw tonight.

Cody Rhodes and Goldust and CM Punk vs Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns in a 6 man tag team match.


Cody Rhodes and Goldust,Dean Ambrose,Roman Reigns,Seth Rollins,CM Punk will be in the Royal Rumble match.

Fandango with summer rae vs Xavier Woods with cameron.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Bellas should face Alicia Fox and Aksana in a rematch on main event.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No Hogan or riot!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm personally bummed that the Real Americans don't look to be real contenders to the Tag Titles but I'm still holding out hope that they can challenge whoever beats Cody and Goldust at Wrestlemania. I really enjoy how the Real Americans actually use teamwork moves in their tag matches, cut off the ring, and isolate on the legal man. Very old school.


Agreed. I want Usos vs. Real Americans for the Tag Titles at Mania. Have them finally win the Titles at EC, fueling the incoming Rhodes split that is finalized the next time in their title rematch.

Insert Usos as the number one contenders and boom. Instant awesome feud. Hell, Zeb could question their nationality and call them island savages.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> here is what i see happen at raw tonight.
> 
> Cody Rhodes and Goldust and CM Punk vs Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns in a 6 man tag team match.
> 
> ...


You really want to see another 6-man tag? lol There's been enough of them the past year for a lifetime. Don't get me wrong they've been of good quality but i mean, it's overdone at this point when it's happening almost every week and usually main eventing both shows. Having said that i fully expect there to be another tonight lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Shikamaru said:


> im ready


How... direct.. of you


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

dxbender said:


> Or when the Show-Lesnar match happens, if they'll act like the F5 on Big Show was first time anything like that has happened



"I HAVE NEVER, I SWEAR TO GOD, I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE IN MY LIFE"

"And while we're at it I've never seen The Undertaker dominated like this before King" :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine if it ain't Hogan.... Imagine if its piper just trolling, making you watch raw


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Should be a hell of a road to Royal Rumble starting tonight.... the Wyatt situation. Shield gaining momentum. BROCK LESSNARRR. possible suprise return tonight and then Batista next week!?...... Ill be watching


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Have there been Hogan sightings in Rhode Island? Im sure people would tweet about it if they saw him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WhyMe123 said:


> Have there been Hogan sightings in Rhode Island? Im sure people would tweet about it if they saw him.


Not that I'm aware of. If he really is, they'd most likely have him appear right before his segment


Bleh, if there is a big return. It could very well be this guy:

[hide]

Ultimate Warrior

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...uctee-announced-tonight-raw.html#post28622705[/hide]


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hogan is in Vegas right now, to promote Hostamania.com 








https://twitter.com/wnwdotcom/status/422823132769312768


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Hogan ain't returning tonight. The announcement/another hint of his return at very best.
Wyatt & Bryan :mark:
Piper :mark:
Cena :mark:
Ortan :mark:
Authority :mark:
Mark :mark: 
 got you...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

CYC said:


> Not that I'm aware of. If he really is, they'd most likely have him appear right before his segment
> 
> 
> Bleh, if there is a big return. It could very well be this guy:
> ...


Is it me, or do spoiler tags not work how you think they work? :cool2

EDIT: But then when I quote you, they do. How's that for irony?!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Going to stay up for this. Maybe continue to write on a paper while waiting.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

There WILL technically be a return tonight. Posted on WWE Youtube channel also.

(Don't worry,it's NOT what you think)



Spoiler


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

Doesn't taker usually make his appearance about this time every year before mania???


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Extreamest said:


> Doesn't taker usually make his appearance about this time every year before mania???


Don't expect to see him until after the Rumble


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

How many RAW's are there between RR and EC? Also from EC to WM?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Billy Gunn revealed on his twitter that the NAO will be on RAW tonight again. You have to think HHH is going to question their alliance with Punk last week. Rumors are that the HHH/Punk feud will start tonight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ther-promotion-looks-to-get-a-national-outlet



> --Scheduled for tonight's Raw is Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt as a team against the Usos. A cage is above the ring in Providence so expect a cage match at some point during the show. It's the first show with no football so this is the week of the usual "bounce back" of .3, although we may have already had bounce-back levels last week.
> 
> --Tickets for the WWE Hall of Fame will go on sale Saturday. They will announce details on Raw tonight along with a main event induction. We don't know that it will be Ultimate Warrior, but do know that WWE and Warrior just recently came to an agreement on projects.


one HOF induction expected and cage above the ring


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HereComesTrouble said:


> Billy Gunn revealed on his twitter that the NAO will be on RAW tonight again. You have to think HHH is going to question their alliance with Punk last week. Rumors are that the HHH/Punk feud will start tonight.


HHH/Punk has my interest, but HHH/Bryan would be better, more logical and it wouldn't be a rematch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Going to watch Episode 8 of Season 5 of Breaking Bad before Raw starts


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?! :vince5


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I have a feeling this Raw is somehow going to disappoint me. The wasted Lesnar match at the Rumble has pisswd me off too. It should of been Big Booty Brown, against Lesnar. Show has no alliance with Henry. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I see Goldust doesn't come out in his usual get up anymore. They probably thought it was confusing all the little kiddies. :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?! :vince5


I'm craving my weekly dose of SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT.

:vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ther-promotion-looks-to-get-a-national-outlet
> 
> 
> 
> one HOF induction expected and cage above the ring


Interesting. Let's hope the cage is used during the show and it's not for a dark match.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Interesting. Let's hope the cage is used during the show and it's not for a dark match.


Rhodes brothers vs The Real Americans would be great in the cage! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ther-promotion-looks-to-get-a-national-outlet
> 
> 
> 
> one HOF induction expected and cage above the ring


Sounds interesting, if the cage match takes place during the show, who do you think will be in it?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems like it's for a dark match.
Normally they'd announce it on WWE.com


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We live in 15 mins boyss :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone up for a "WWE Network" drinking game? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than 15 minutes left! Let's hope for a good show tonight! :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Captain Ed said:


> Anyone up for a "WWE Network" drinking game? :lol


i got no booze but i will pack a new bowl everytime they mention it lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I'm craving my weekly dose of SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT.
> 
> :vince5


It's "Entertainment Sports" this year, stop forgetting about that.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> i got no booze but i will pack a new bowl everytime they mention it lmao


I think we might have the first case of overdose by weed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Captain Ed said:


> Anyone up for a "WWE Network" drinking game? :lol


Everyone would pass out withing the first five minutes of Raw. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A 'WHAT A COLLISION' drinking game would be just as deadly


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm ready to be sports entertained. :vince3


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Everyone would pass out withing the first five minutes of Raw. :lmao


:dance


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

5 minutes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I'm ready


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Or Michael Cole mentioning the WWE app.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm ready for riveting entertainment, lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Less than 15 minutes left! Let's hope for a good show tonight! :mark:


If it begins with a Big Show/Heyman promo I'm going to bed. Hearing Brrrrrrrrrraaaaaacccccccckkkkkkkkk Lesnarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr every 20 seconds when he's not even in the building is insufferable. I enjoy Heyman but even he can't make a segment with Big Show interesting.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sportsentertain me. Sportsentertain the living shit out of me baby!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HHH is kicking off raw

My wild guess.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

My first live RAW in weeks. Hope for good show:blake


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than two minutes left! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I expect a recap of the network to start us off 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

My body is ready for some fuckery.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Time for some fuckery


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Take a shot every time the WWE Network is plugged/mentioned


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go! Monday Night Raaaaaaaaaaw!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:mark: it's here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Punter said:


> Take a shot every time the WWE Network is plugged/mentioned


You'd be dead before the 1st commercial break.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Captain Ed said:


> Anyone up for a "WWE Network" drinking game? :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Am I too late to be sports entertained???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No bullshit tonight plz.

Wyatt opening.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Forever!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

hey guyz. wwe network


oh, and wwe app


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We live!! :mark:

Wyattss


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WYATTS! :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Love how Bray delivers a promo. Beast


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I just slammed my head against the wall super hard trying to turn up the volume (MY REMOTE DOESN'T WORK). Fuck this episode.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Uso's kicking off RAW :ti


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Overrated!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-sooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Raw starts with jobber entrance. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heyyyyy love that Uso theme. This Wyatt/Uso match should be good.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

All these continued packages about him turning heel makes me think he'll turn face soon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw starting with a match? Nice


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Nooooooooooo
Worst start ever


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Strong way to start things off.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daniel Wyatt is here! :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DAT POP FOR THE WYATTS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Wyatt...still the most over guy on the show.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

here's Duke the Dumpster!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They didn't even get a proper intro so the crowd couldn't chant YES YES YES during it

Gotta love the crowd chanting Daniel Bryan, even though the WWE wants him heel


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

YES! Chants


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Double jobber entrance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess The Wyatts learned teleportation from Bully Ray. The hell?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat custodian with dat bomb ass hair. :ass

And DB almost corpsed.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally. After a few months of kind of half assed booking for the Wyatt Family, now, these promos are fucking exciting. The theatrics in the pre taped segment are just awesome.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

hey that guy worked on my toilet the other day!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Starting off with a match? Wowzers.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

remember when everybody said daniel doesn't get any crowd reactions from one fucking crowd?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hopefully this means Bryan is cutting his hair when he comes out the family


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell. This opening is like if Raw was already in progress.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

CYC said:


> HHH is kicking off raw
> 
> My wild guess.


bit wrong lol


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

well this started off fast


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That Pop they got and are they chanting Daniel Wyatt or Bryan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, the crowd is still chanting for Bryan. :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel like I missed the actual start of Raw?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This crowd is already better than last week.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Already the commentary not calling the match


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry chants


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

somebody was trying to start a husky harris chant


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't kill them Bryan chants


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm convinced that they turned Bryan heel as punishment for that RAW where he got chants over the ascension ceremony.

He might keep getting reactions now, but I'm sure apathy will set in when he's forced to stay in this role for an extended period of time.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

You still think Bryan will main event Mania? :hmm:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

IS HE A FACE OR A HEEL


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

oh no, Lawler is back


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Bryan is still over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cult leader wrestling....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bryan acting pretty heelish so far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good to see Raw kicking off with a match for a change. Can't believe some people are complaining still.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought this match was supposed to be the main event?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan's gotta get rid of that hair. That shit looks like it smells like sweat, dirt and ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is one of the most viscous...really?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate it when people in the crowd mug for the screen


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Not sure I know what they're doing anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ZachS22 said:


> That Pop they got and are they chanting Daniel Wyatt or Bryan


Im there. It was a mix

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its too bad Jerry is back for Raw. Already getting everyone off topic so they don't call the match


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a little ref lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan Danielson seems to be very popular with this crowd. This shows undeniably that the Fed needs to stop trying to get him to garner heel heat, and allow him to remain babyface. By the way, I predict that Joshua Fatu will have a crimson mask at the end of this match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Bryan's gotta get rid of that hair. That shit looks like it smells like sweat, dirt and ass.


It looks cleaner than the rest of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants! :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why is this plumber using a Japanese strong style?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyatt lecturing the others during a match. That's pretty badass.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Still chanting for bryan

He's so damn over

:bryan


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Listen to this WWE Universe... They're cheering for a heel! Unacceptable!

:selfie


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Luke harper is all like: "They're still chanting for him"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Bryan's gotta get rid of that hair. That shit looks like it smells like sweat, dirt and ass.


:lol Agree. I think the shaved head look he had in ROH would be great for this current gimmick in the Wyatts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Loud Daniel Bryan chants for a bit there


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What a way to kill the crowd.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn, heels can only kick now? lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, they really want JBL to be the heel, but against Lawler's over the top bias, he just comes off looking like the fair one.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Bryan was meant to be a face. Why stunt his growth when he was getting the best reactions on the roster week after week?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Flyin' Uso!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan being saved when he was about to get pinned by The Usos! :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm getting tired of uso's


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Bryan wins this match I hear Brie is waiting in the back to have her plumbing fixed


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its too bad Jerry is back for Raw. Already getting everyone off topic so they don't call the match


:selfie


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:buried:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody and Goldie is coming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Bryan was meant to be a face. Why stunt his growth when he was getting the best reactions on the roster week after week?


To get an act that was rushed to the main roster over.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Old age outlaws?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Bryan was meant to be a face. Why stunt his growth when he was getting the best reactions on the roster week after week?


The answer is simple


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Let me guess.

Rhodes bros come down and we get an eight man later in the show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> :lol Agree. I think the shaved head look he had in ROH would be great for this current gimmick in the Wyatts.


Should go back to this look:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Starting off with a match? Wowzers.












DQ finish to start us off :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

People need to relax about Bryan being a heel...it's still very early in this development.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are they scared to give usos a loss?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Awww, Bray splurged for a new shirt for Harper from the Salvation Army.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That effective cult of 4.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan just got superkicked :ti


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol trying so hard to bury Daniel Bryan


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WYATTS BERRIED


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

FFS. Unable to beat the Uso's in his first two weeks as part of the Wyatt's


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They make the Wyatts look weak every single week.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I remember when Bryan matches were the loudest and hottest of the night.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

wow usos are booked strong!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so Goldie and Cody didn't come. I liked that better. Making the Usos look a bit strong. LOVE THAT FUCKING MUSIC THO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the story is Daniel joins the Wyatts and the Wyatts suddenly stink.

Yeah.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lmao at them tripping on the chair

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Bryan nearly got his head kicked off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uso theme *nodding head*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatts are still a shitty faction that can't get one up on a midcard tag team, way to fight the machine


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray and DB can't get a clean fn win


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol DB got his ass kicked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> To get an act that was rushed to the main roster over.


They kept Bray Wyatt off tv too long, he wasn't rushed. 

What a push, though, Bray Wyatt can't beat the Usos.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Cody and Goldie is coming.


Instead we got Daniel getting his head kicked off :HHH2



Two weeks in and they're already teasing a face turn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah lets make DB look weak by making him laying flat on his back at the end of the match


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

This is what happens when you're cheered over Cena and Orton.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we just marvel at the fact that Bryan is still over right now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Bryan was meant to be a face. Why stunt his growth when he was getting the best reactions on the roster week after week?


:HHH2 Three letters!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically it's Bryan's fault that they lost. And this his Bray's ackward way of building Bryan up? Idk.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Where are the 

"Hey lets see where this angle goes" people now?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When a sweaty dirty hillbilly sings sweet nothings into your ear, run.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Wyatts seem more like truck drivers than outback hilbillies


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The worst storyline in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince turned Bryan into a bitch


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol how do you like that DB fans?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti :ti :ti 

This is priceless


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So he joins the Wyatts because he hates getting his ass kicked...and now he's the guy in the group that gets his ass kicked. 

I think he made a bad call, lol.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay, the bullshit that are these Bryan/Wyatt matches -__-

Bryan just kicks the whole time and doesn't even look strong anymore.

Loses on their first match and then the Usos kick their asses....WHAT THE FUCK???!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only way this angle works is if the crowd doesn't give up on Daniel Bryan, that's the bottom line ( 'cause Stone Cold said so)


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wow one of the worst angles of all-time...i love how they actually think Bray Wyatt is somehow going to get over because of it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They made Bryan into such a bitch :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you imagine if they had Cena do this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol this shit makes no sense.

And Bryan is still one of the most, if not the most over guy (as a face) on the roster. :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok....? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan went from abusing AJ to Bray Wyatt abusing him. Dat karma.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is such a little bitch. :lmao


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

This is awful..


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This fucking angle fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They're doing everything they can to bury the living hell out of Bryan :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

:lmao savage ********.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah lets make DB look weak by making him laying flat on his back at the end of the match


Really needed to be edited, since there is a white edge on yours. Here:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yea a little silly idk wut they are doing


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> Where are the
> 
> "Hey lets see where this angle goes" people now?


In the same room with the "let's see where this angle goes when Christian lost the title two days after winning it" are.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP. I'M REALLY EXCITED THAT CENA IS ABOUT TO WRESTLE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Close up of John Cena in makeup


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That just happened.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

The Wyatt Family.....I absolutely love this cult leader stuff.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

They are running the program backwards?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wonder who Cena's gonna bury tonight?


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought that was good. I am interested to see what they make of it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> lol how do you like that DB fans?


He's going to beat HHH at WM, like you predicted, right???

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta promo dat :cena2 GOLDEN BOY for his first match in 2014


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They put cena in the 'viewers usually go down in this quarter' slot :ti


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I'm loving Luke Harper's vest. 

Anyway, for a guy like me, that Sister Abagail looked like a face turn. LMAO.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Wait and see people 

WAIT AND SEE DON'T GIVE UP ON SUCH A AMAZING ANGLE!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait for the Royal rumble


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JUST WAIT AND SEE GUYS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena is having a match, and its the 2ndmatch of the night

wow


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's have goofy smiling boring Bryan back!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I love this storyline. It helps how reactive the crowd is to all things Bryan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

yaw don't understand this his way getting in.. . .. . gangs whoop the new members all the time. 

they making that soft mother fucker tough


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> In the same room with the "let's see where this angle goes when Christian lost the title two days after winning it" are.


Don't forget the "Damien Sandow losing to Cena means they're going to feud and he will get pushed" people


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

zomg CENA'S FIRST MATCH OF THE NEW YEARSZ!!!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The only way this angle works is if the crowd doesn't give up on Daniel Bryan, that's the bottom line ( 'cause Stone Cold said so)


And they won't. That's exactly the purpose of this angle.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Joan Cena in action. Complete with eyeshadow and makeup. :lmao

Time to change the channel.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have no idea why Bray and Bryan just can't get a clean win over the Usos of all people. It's crazy how strongly the Usos are being booked recently.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Doesn't matter who his opponent is, Cena wins lol.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

I honestly think Vince and HHH are jerking off to this. They are showing "us" that we will cheer for who THEY want us to cheer. And by God if we cheer someone else, that person is fucked


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Loving that the Usos didn't lose clean. Let's hope it leads to something and not just fodder for the DB storyline.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did they really need to put that ad up for Cena being in action? Why not just show the participants? Why specifically John Cena


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

How can anyone think this pile of shit is good.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

:HHH2 : See that? He couldn't even beat the Uso's. Now that's a B+ player.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

:lol

I don't know what the feck WWE are doing with Bryan and the Wyatts. It's dull whatever the pay off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

These Rumble promos with Batista.......Oh boy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Cena in action next. So this is their cue to the Internet fans that they can tune out, that's kind of them.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. They really are destroying this mans career.....


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope he faces someone non shit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Batista is winning the Rumble...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I really don't understand this Bray/Daniel angle, so I'll just watch for the pretty guys running around in their underwear instead.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Wyatts fucked over now Cena what a way to start off


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

It's good stuff so far, I'm enjoying it


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Unpredictable lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They won't quit til Cena gets more pop than DBry, will they?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Don't forget the "Damien Sandow losing to Cena means they're going to feud and he will get pushed" people


Guarantee Cena is squashing Sandow next on Raw.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Still convinced this program is ran backwards today.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I really don't understand this Bray/Daniel angle, so I'll just watch for the pretty guys running around in their underwear instead.


:vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Bryan..went from the top or one of the top babyfaces to a little bitch :hhh2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Shikamaru said:


> yaw don't understand this his way getting in.. . .. . gangs whoop the new members all the time.
> 
> they making that soft mother fucker tough


Not a lot of bangers on this forum it would seem :lmao :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who's career is Cena destroying tonight then?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I honestly thought after Summerslam, this would lead to Bryan winning the WWE Title at Mania. I'm such a fool :'(


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan losing on purpose to get The Wyatts to turn on each other or at least mess with them?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I will take this kind of opening and even followed by Cena if it means Raw doesnt open with Triple H and Steph banging on about Best for Business. -.-


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Batista front and center in that Royal Rumble ad. Gee, I wonder if he's gonna win...


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

what the heck is going on. Is this a sign that this could be a good show?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Batista confirmed for Royal Rumble


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I really don't understand this Bray/Daniel angle, so I'll just watch for the pretty guys running around in their underwear instead.


They don't have to be pretty, just in their underwear is fine.

And the angle still sucks.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The same guy who beat Cena clean can't beat The Uso's _with_ help. Fuck that shit. Bryan used to have the loudest and best matches of the night, now he's a joke. But no, I'm sure someone will run along to tell me to wait for it to pan out... newsflash: this shitty storyline is going nowhere and exists only to punish Bryan for being over.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan, the man so many people wanted to win the Royal Rumble.

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> zomg CENA'S FIRST MATCH OF THE NEW YEARSZ!!!!!


*I KNOW, RIGHT!?!?!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Who's career is Cena destroying tonight then?


Daniel Bryan because that angle we're forced to watch is a direct result of the Daniel Bryan chants during a boring John Cena/Randy Orton segment.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yay Cena's in action and it doesn't matter who his opponent is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i like how the commercial says the "RUMBLE IS UNPREDICTABLE" yet, i'm certain Batista is bound to win it


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Calling it now, Sandow to face Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Arcade said:


> Bryan losing on purpose to get The Wyatts to turn on each other or at least mess with them?


He's not the reason they lost though...either time


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Inb4 Cena and Khali dance together in the ring after Cena beats Sandow :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Being a Daniel Bryan fan should come with a damn warning sign -___-


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Doesn't matter who his opponent is, Cena wins lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Network Mention!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Is this the rematch?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sandow :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandow gonna get destroyed again :ti :cena5


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

lolsandow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh how is one of my favorite characters going to be bitched out this week?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ that Bryan/Wyatt segment.

And yep, Sandow is gonna job out to Cena.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

GEE I wonder who'll win that one :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

My heart weeps for Sandow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Goodbye "DID YOU KNOW?" Hello, "WWE NETWORK."


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Crap, Sandow getting :berried by captain planet


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember that Cena/Sandow cash in, guise?
Future star! Wait and see!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Cena gets to







Sandow again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should bring back Maryse and just have her strip in the middle of the ring and stand there for 15 minutes. Would be the highest rated QH in years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, Cena is gonna bury Sandow AGAIN. And they're even talking about how shitty his career is. Great.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

LMAO, Sandow? Ofcourse...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena about to bury this man yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Shoutout to whoever called Sandow as the opponent.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh...I guess Damien isn't deep enough in his grave? Khali didn't do the fucking job?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:sandow getting buried again :lol
This replay :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena should beat Sandow in 2 minutes or less


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy about to :buried Sandow again :banderas


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck not Sandow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandow is so damn generic now. Saddening.

And here comes Cena to finish off the burial.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena/Sandow? Motherfuckers...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Sandow.:lmao:lmao

Pyro you still alive?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why are people cheering cena now. Wtf


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

And that was Cena with ONE ARM then.

po Damien


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandow to pick up a victory here.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Uh oh...time for the Sandow marks to start crying.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

For a moment during that Cash in, I actually believe Sandow would win.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Not enough booing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeena!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL, Sandow is going to be Cena's victim...again.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So many kids standing and cheering.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> They should bring back Maryse and just have her strip in the middle of the ring and stand there for 15 minutes. Would be the highest rated QH in years.


No you're thinking to small. Get a naked Layla in there and have them make out


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Sandow. About to go down to the poster boy.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Like Sandow has a chance of winning unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He's back to them jean shorts again :ti


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:buried: time :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brand new year.
+
Brand new Sandow.
+
Same old Cena
=
Same Old Shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What did Sandow do to deserve this? Pearls before swine I say.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not even going to bother watching this match. If I do, I'm only encouraging them.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Sandow's shirt is dope though.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Remember that Cena/Sandow feud everyone predicted to happen and big push for Sandow following his loss to a one armed Cena?

How is that going?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

nice to see my mute button's working


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jort Cena


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> They should bring back Maryse and just have her strip in the middle of the ring and stand there for 15 minutes. Would be the highest rated QH in years.


:mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sandow fans...just...just please leave the room.

You don't want to see this.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Real great start to Raw /Sarcasm. Bryan made to look like a bitch and Sandow getting buried by Cena


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Guesstimated time of bout? I'm going for a solid 4 minutes...


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Cena coming out to a lukewarm pop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow about to get BURIED again.

As if losing to Khali twice in a row isn't enough.

:ti


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol Sandow is fucking done.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I bet this match lasts over ten minutes, Cenas way of making Sandow loom strong . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if LILIAN GARCIA is pissed at the "HORSE" jokes :lol


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena is that dude.

Sandow is not that dude.

Cena you know what to do.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why are people cheering cena now. Wtf


Look at all those kids in the audience.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Network Mention!


The start of many.........


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wonder if we will have MITB matches for the IC title when it gets unified


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Its pretty nice that they start with a match and follow it up with a match though, can't complain about that


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Piped in crowd cheers for Cena. Crowd cheers, yet the actual crowd aren't reacting. Fuck the WWE


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

You just can't stop him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pull your jorts up John, we can see your Hulk Hogan undies.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great way to start off the year for Sandow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damien couldn't even take down Cena with one damaged arm... What makes him think that can take down Cena with both healthy arms?


:ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena has red and yellow colors that must mean Hogan to appear!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at the adult virgin Cena fans in the audience. Them motherfuckers probably sneeze when vagina gets near them.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Where's the guy who made the sign thread?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena Sucks!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"You hear that reaction? Cena vs. Batista for the Title at Wrestlemania!" - :vince5


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Badass John Cena


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

THE CHAMP IS HERE! (even though he's not really the champ)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Cena advertising Calvin Klein


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Look at the adult virgin Cena fans in the audience. Them motherfuckers probably sneeze when vagina gets near them.


:lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I wonder who whins this bout...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Look at the adult virgin Cena fans in the audience. Them motherfuckers probably sneeze when vagina gets near them.


Hopefully not serious.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

virus21 said:


> No you're thinking to small. Get a naked Layla in there and have them make out


 Gotta save something for the WWE Network debut. Sell those subs.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

So if Cena is on 2nd match of the night, what do they have planned for the rest of the evening?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So the ref ain't gon tell John that we can see his boxers?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's amazing how Cena has kept the same character for pretty much ever lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not even going to bother watching this match. If I do, I'm only encouraging them.


How are you still watching, after Barrett jobbed to an electric razor and Sandow lost his MITB cash-in, this year?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How are we supposed to take Sandow as a serious threat to Cena? He beat him with one fucking arm less than three months ago.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Sandow couldn't beat a one armed Cena. This should be a squash match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stay in developmental for 10 years as Idol Stevens or look like a big ol bitch on the main roster as Sandow wearing a whack ass t shirt with the arms cut off.

Them options.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Look at the adult virgin Cena fans in the audience. Them motherfuckers probably sneeze when vagina gets near them.


They couldn't pick a vagina out of a lineup.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

SANDOW LOSES LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Really Lawler? All Hell LITERALLY broke loose? 

I hate how people misuse the word literally. I watched that TLC Match...I am pretty sure the gates of hell didn't burst open and I am pretty sure Satan didn't an appearance.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why are people cheering cena now. Wtf


Because everyone they liked more than him has been turned heel.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Look at the adult virgin Cena fans in the audience. Them motherfuckers probably sneeze when vagina gets near them.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Banez said:


> So if Cena is on 2nd match of the night, what do they have planned for the rest of the evening?


Reigns in another boring match


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Look at the adult virgin Cena fans in the audience. *Them motherfuckers probably sneeze when vagina gets near them.*


Wait what


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena chants


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cena has red and yellow colors that must mean Hogan to appear!


:lmao


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

and this is why i stream every single wwe program i watch, i ain't giving a single rating to a company that constantly allows a stale meat head to bury real talent


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

If there were smart, Orton would interfere and Sandow would pick the win. 

Cena will just win cleanly though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

An ad break during a Cena match
Wow


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The match barely started and already another ad break... fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lawler : "When those two last clashed, literally all hell broke loose!"

Yeah, that explains the vast armies of demons, hellions and damned souls overrunning the Earth following a wrestling match.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Another ad? Stretch the match out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena with that sagging doe. Now, that's not a good example for them kids, John!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Did they plant that Cena chant just now? :ti


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like the white ropes...anyone that doesn't is racist*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Please don't tell me cena is wearing superman underwear :ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, Sandow such a great heel he just got Cena some pure "CENA" chants. What a guy!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> It's amazing how Cena has kept the same character for pretty much ever lol


If it ain't broke, then don't fix it. :vince


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Only 22 minutes into the show and I do not know if I can take much more of this


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Cena rocking that red and yellow underwear BROTHER


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Really Lawler? All Hell LITERALLY broke loose?
> 
> I hate how people misuse the word literally. I watched that TLC Match...I am pretty sure the gates of hell didn't burst open and I am pretty sure Satan didn't an appearance.


If you were on drugs you would've seen it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Hogan return will be good tonight considering its not in Baltimore.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tired of them bigging up Cena at the expense of their young talent, the talent they refuse to build, the talent who are supposed to carry this shitty company one day.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why are people cheering cena now. Wtf


Because they turned Bryan heel. Now the kids only have their designated hero, John Cena to cheer for


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not even going to bother watching this match. If I do, I'm only encouraging them.


Can you start supporting Reigns or Langston so an Ambrose or Wyatt have a chance at making it? 

If Ambrose fails, I'm blaming you, you jinx. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not sure why Cena is on so early. They should have made Cena-Rollins main event and give them 20 minutes again :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CYC said:


> Please don't tell me cena is wearing superman underwear :ti


No, I think its Hogan underoos


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

xdryza said:


>


Virgin enjoying a fun night out with his kids. How the hell does that work. Oh, right he adopted them or some shit.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I'm glad to be the first person to say it... This show sucked so far.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I never liked Sandow so I really don't mind him doing the job to Cena. The number one contender should look strong, anyway.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

bryan looking like a bitch
cena burying sandow again
cena getting cheered glad i decided not to watch lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ people complaining for ads. Now, that would not have been a problem had downloaded the WWE App as you were told, wouldn't it?! :cole3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hogan's in Vegas, he's not returning tonight.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't get some of the logic here at all. Cena isn't in the main event, meaning someone else will. Yet, some people complain other wrestlers are being pushed and they don't deserve it. K.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Idk, they must have something big planned for tonight considering they've already gotten Daniel Bryan and Cena out of the way.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Virgin enjoying a fun night out with his kids. How the hell does that work. Oh, right he adopted them or some shit.


incest


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Really Lawler? All Hell LITERALLY broke loose?
> 
> I hate how people misuse the word literally. I watched that TLC Match...I am pretty sure the gates of hell didn't burst open and I am pretty sure Satan didn't an appearance.


It is an expression, which admittedly was used as a vast exaggeration. But also it would never literally happen. Just like how unicorns and leprechauns aren't real neither is satan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm glad we came back from commercial just in time to see the Five Moves of Doom.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John is going to lose, folks. thank Randy Orton.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HOW THE HELL DO YOU LEARN TO FALL OFF A 20 FOOT LADDER?!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Near fall...?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fucking 5 moves of doom.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That Red said:


> I never liked Sandow so I really don't mind him doing the job to Cena. The number one contender should look strong, anyway.


Sure, because Cena definitely needs to look even stronger than he already does.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

John Cena ate his vitamins and Cenation is running wild brother!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

squeelbitch said:


> incest


Still makes him not a virgin


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

sandow in another interesting match for the second time in his career.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> LOL @ people complaining for ads. Now, that would not have been a problem had downloaded the WWE App as you were told, wouldn't it?! :cole3


Lel I did actually just use the app during the ad 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dem :hogan2 underpants, DUDE JACK BROTHER


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

What does Cena's boxers say? "I can't wrestle?"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John... tapping? :ti


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nice submission tho


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Edges version looked meaner


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Edgecutor?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone know why Sandow is jacking Edge's moves? lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Very decent match. Sandow and Cena seem to have chemistry.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena adding a 6th move to his arsenal


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Will Cena tap out???


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those looks like fucking Hulk Hogan underwear. :ti


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Sandow with the "Edgeucator" yet he doesn't call it the "Educator". 

Ball dropped...


----------



## Joku2002 (Jan 14, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Really Lawler? All Hell LITERALLY broke loose?
> 
> I hate how people misuse the word literally. I watched that TLC Match...I am pretty sure the gates of hell didn't burst open and I am pretty sure Satan didn't an appearance.


LIAR YOU SAW THAT CENA MATCH AS WELL AS I DID! Are you trying to convince people Cena isn't the Devil? :lmao


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

So wait, Damien Sandow hasn't won a match that matters since he won Money in the Bank, Cena is the number one contender for the belt, and Sandow dominates him for most of the match?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

There's a guy doing lets go Cena and a kid doing "Cena sucks" behind me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That submission move is....sloppy as fuck. 

It looks like couldn't decide if he wanted to go with a Texas Cloverleaf or a Sharpshooter/Scorpion Deathlock, so he just said "Fuck it" half way through.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Still makes him not a virgin


i know


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*no one buys your "I'm about to tap out gesture" Cena.. not even the 7 year olds*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Inverted sharpshooter / Edgecator! Nice of Sandow to take a page out of Edge's book. +1 to John Boy for busting out that half nelson lift into the elevated neckbreaker and the tornado DDT.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

sliplink said:


> Will Cena tap out???


Heres a hint...NO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So staying in it with Cena is suppose to build Sandow right? Wow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John can't put Sandow away :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is Cena acting surprised like Sandow just kicked out of two finishers


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Stop with that face John


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does Cena wear the ugliest colors?
Why does Cena's drawers look like the official drawers for Oh Henry, Laffy Taffy and banana Now and Laters?
Why does Cena dress like he wants to be a member of Raven's flock but the Kidz Bop version?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

every move john does is clunky and clumsy looking


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

King put it best: what's up with this in reference to Cena not winning faster


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> That submission move is....sloppy as fuck.
> 
> It looks like couldn't decide if he wanted to go with a Texas Cloverleaf or a Sharpshooter/Scorpion Deathlock, so he just said "Fuck it" half way through.


Edge used that move for years man.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good match. Sandow looking strong... For the time being.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *no one buys your "I'm about to tap out gesture" Cena.. not even the 7 year olds*












So good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am so totally shocked that Sandow kicked out of moves that aren't Cena's finishers. 

And did Cena accidentally kick the referee in the face on that kick out? lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Right, because we all believe there's a chance Cena will tap out, Cole.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena putting that young talent over. Reminds me of The Rock vs. THe Hurricane


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Way to sell Sandow as a credible threat John...facepalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match isn't as good as the cash-in


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Does Cena even know how make a near fall look convincing.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why are they doing this to us? It's like teasing an animal before the slaughter.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow using Axel's finisher (the hangman's neckbreaker spun into the facebuster) of all things. :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> Only 22 minutes into the show and I do not know if I can take much more of this


I'm in agreement. What pains me is i know there is gonna be a shit Big Show/ Heyman segment and ANOTHER 6-man tag for CM punk against The Sheild. Not to mention a 20 minute Big E langston match, a divas match , Orton/HHH promo, More Xavier Woods/Funkadactyls and Del Rio squash probably against Sin Cara. That is literally the show that is going to happen :moyes8


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at Cena making it look like he might not win.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Cena had NO INTENTION on taking the "You're Welcome"


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit good match


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The hell...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BENOIT WITH THE CRIPPLER!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crippler Crossface :mark:


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Cena carries Sandow, that much is a fact after their two encounters, Cena carries him and makes him look better than anyone else on the roster has.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> There's a guy doing lets go Cena and a kid doing "Cena sucks" behind me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What section you in?


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck you Cena just go away fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Cena's face on the crossface there! 

He's like "What he do to me?!?!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh... saw that one coming.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

KRISPEN WAH!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SuperCena wins. What a surprise. 8*D

Solid match though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I love that the announcers are saying "SANDOW NEEDS THIS" and we all know he's going to lose...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

UNBELIEVABLE THIS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cena tap?
Yeah right JBL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CENA WINS LOL

CENA WINS LOL

:cena3

:vince4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

And I just heard all the Sandow fans scream in agony


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY WINS!!! HE CAN'T BE STOP!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

His time is now-ow-ow! :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Same ol shit

Wwe app


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Super Cena :cena :cena2 :cena3 :vince3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sandow's grave deepens. Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

No way, what an upset


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Solid match.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

cena is the real basegod


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


> So good.


He looks like he is in so much pain.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Sniper Crossface to FU. Good Finish tbqh


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

bradshaw acting like cena is picking up the big show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#EvenStronger*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LETS JUST WAIT AND SEE, GUYS.

:cena4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cena What you were expecting something different? :cena


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is supposed to be a squash match. Illogical even stevens booking ftw.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

OMG! He lifted a guy up on his shoulders, that Cena he 'mazin'. 

:facepalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good match.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh my god ! CENA DID IT! He won!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Father Cena wins


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

At least it wasn't a complete squash


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH Cenas dad is there tonight, guess he is getting punted later tonight


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Please god injure Cena forever


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a completely pointless match that was


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's dumbass dad deserves to get his ass kicked. The bitch never learns.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

John Cena Sr sighting!!!

:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena's dad is such a ***. I hate him more than I do John.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

THE UP AND COMER STEALS ONE FROM SANDOW!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That one vein in Cena's arm is about to burst.

Oh god Cena's dad is here. *Angle alert! Angle alert!*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Enjoyed it


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Not a bad match.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Like Cena was going to drop a match to Sandow on free TV.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Never thought that would happen. Shocking.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DID YOU REALLY THINK I WAS GONNA LOSE?! :cena3 :cena5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena overcame the odds to beat Sandow! I can not believe it! Cena truly is Superman! :selfie


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Goodness gracious.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

see this is why cena shouldnt be in the title picture, he makes other non interesting wrestlers interesting .


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Shikamaru said:


> Hogan return will be good tonight considering its not in Baltimore.


The Hulkster only goes to the big towns, brother :hogan2



:troll


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

it is obvious cena wasn't going to lose with the match with orton coming up but honestly this was a great match and sold sandow as a great wrestler and at least a top midcard threat


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Captain Ed said:


> At least it wasn't a complete squash


Only because they have three hours to fill. This does nothing for Sandow.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gee what a shock! Cena won! fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well now that that fucking stupidity is over with, can we PLEASE bury somebody who actually DESERVES it and not Damien Sandow, the greatest wrestler of all time?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YES OUTLAWS ARE BACK!!! VS SHIELD!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because Smackdown wins don't matter.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We just saw this match. Ugh fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NaO!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

But, we saw it on Smackdown?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's so obvious that the New Age Outlaws are going to turn on CM Punk when the HHH/Punk storyline starts.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

John Cena with that deadly firemans carry for the win


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH great lets bury the shield by having them lose to the over the hill NAO and CM Punk.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I saw this match literally an hour ago on afterburn


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

New Age Outlawa & The Shield :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So let me get this straight...

CM Punk hates Triple H...so he teams up with his friends with no explanation?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Good match. Obviously Cena was winning, why shouldn't he? Sandow is lower card, Cena is a main eventer. You'd be pissed if Bryan/Punk lost.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm getting bored of these 6 man tags now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph Zigglers dad is competing? :mark:

Also more WWE Network :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THE WWE NETWORK, LIVE, NEXT!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh look another Shield/Punk/insert guys here six man tag match.

Oh it's one that happened on TV just a few days ago.

Oh who gives a fuck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They've been trying to launch that damn network for the longest time now. Jesus.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

A smackdown rematch?? Guess Shield loses this time.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, 2014 is going to fucking suck.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Armestyle said:


> Please god injure Cena forever


Wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena's dad is such a ***. I hate him more than I do John.


I literally LOL'd.

:clap


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Armestyle said:


> Please god injure Cena forever


Go outside your dingy basement and get some fresh air, lad.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Cena's dumbass dad deserves to get his ass kicked. The bitch never learns.


Yeah, he's asking for it at this point.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

END THIS FUCKING PUNK/SHIELD FEUD ALREADY

CAN WE PLEASE START THE HHH/PUNK RIVALRY?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wouldn't be suprised if they dedicated a whole hour for this wwe network recap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck the old age outlaws.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Does Smackdown even matter anymore?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

How does Jerry commentate Cena matches whilst sucking him off?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh, I'm so sick of Punk at this point.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yea but guys its on raw now so ya know, it matters i guess


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

More on the WWE Network, as if the 54 minute long presentation in Vegas was not enough


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

that girl in that to commercial >>>>>


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OH GREAT. Another fucking pointless rematch.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WM30

The streak VS Cenas dad VS Mizs dad

One in a lifetime. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

Armestyle said:


> Please god injure Cena forever


Yes


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't say I'm looking forward to the Outlaws wrestling again...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lmao called punk 6-man tag vs Sheild, called Sandow as Cenas opponent. No fucking originality whatsoever. Watch out for Del Rio vs Sin Cara for the 10th time and Big E Vs Curtis Axel or Ryback. Just lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Does Smackdown even matter anymore?


Smackdown used to have half-hearted world title feuds, now it just has random Shield tag matches at the top of the card that usually get rematched on RAW anyway.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, like Cena was going to lose a match to fucking Sandow, who he beat less than three months ago with one fucking arm.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know...the fact that there is ONE Monday Night Raw left after tonight before the Royal Rumble, one of the biggest PPVS, is a rather letdown considering what we are being exposed to so far tonight fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> CM Punk hates Triple H...so he teams up with his friends with no explanation?




So you're not friends with someone who is also friends with someone you don't like?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SmackDown rematch incoming


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL Big E just wants to know his number.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

NAO to turn on punk soon for hhh?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> CM Punk hates Triple H...so he teams up with his friends with no explanation?


Right, and he's going to look like a goof when they jump him for Hunter later on.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Fresh matchup for Punk.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Armestyle said:


> Please god injure Cena forever


You've been watching way too much wrestling. Take some Xanax or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's so obvious that the New Age Outlaws are going to turn on CM Punk when the HHH/Punk storyline starts.


Yep.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena actually suprised someone can kick out at two as well..


see...that right there is why people hate Cena..face down in submission hold and he somehow picks up the guy and finishes him


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck this. Outlaws + Waltman please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually am thinking having two WORLD CHAMPIONS, one on Raw and one on SD was not so bad of an idea. There's just too many wrestlers out there...and having one champ immediately puts guys who could be pushed to almost no chance. Sad, yet true.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's really hard to believe there's less than two weeks to go until the RR, one of the biggest PPV's of the year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck it, back to Wrestle Kingdom 8. Raw you're on mute now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Armestyle said:


> Please god injure Cena forever


Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena! I hope you get injured!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> I actually am thinking having two WORLD CHAMPIONS, one on Raw and one on SD was not so bad of an idea. There's just too many wrestlers out there...and having one champ immediately puts guys who could be pushed to almost no chance. Sad, yet true.


Holy shit, SOMEBODY finally gets it. I never thought I'd see the day since everybody's running around throwing their hats in the air, singing and telling themselves "ONE CHAMPION RULEZ!111!". No, it fucking doesn't. It's a mistake, and quite frankly, it's bad for business.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who the fuck is "Chili from TLC" ?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WWE sure do love bastardizing SD. Glad I didn't waste my time watching last week's episode now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So many drunk people right now...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beadle, Chilli and Maria Menunos are stars. BIG STARS, GUISE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep the OUTLAWS wrestling full time please :hhh2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE Network announcement recap hour. Here we go


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

who doesn't love Michelle Beadle


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

This must be close to a tee record for number of 6 man tags in a time period


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is this the year DX goes into the HOF?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I want John Cena's father to join the Shield.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

No buys. Even the Tweets are _plants_


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Network network network Network network network Network network network Network network network Network network network app app app app app app app Network network network Network network network


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Screw you and your network...but not your app :vince2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

KING IS WEARING HIS JACKET :mark:

NO AFFLICTION SHIRTS FOR DUDES WHO PEAKED IN HIGH SCHOOL :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Chili luuuuuvs her sum WWE!* lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NAO to turn on Punk because of HHH. I'm calling it now...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

king's annoying .. but I'll miss him when he's gone.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Christ, this stupid network.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"WWE A...I mean WWE Network!"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I wanna know if you can see WWE App stuff with the WWE Network, don't have mobile device crap.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, the SuperCena crap annoys me to no end but wishing injury on him is just a _tad_ bit overboard.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> who doesn't love Michelle Beadle


Michelle Beadle > The Beatles


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The WWE Network is coming for that championship. The WWE App better watch out.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Lawler is wearing one of his classic king jackets!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Who the fuck is "Chili from TLC" ?


:vince5 She sings that 'DON'T GO CHASING WATERFALLS' song dammit! The kids love it!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So the Rumble is _literally_ selling itself this year?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

By "everyone" they mean the same two celeb fans that always talk about wwe + some non entity from an irrelevant girl group.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

RIP WWE app


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah I get Wrestlemania XXX for 9.99 a month? Yeah, I'm sold. 

And did I just hear Mean Gene say "Holy Balls!" LOL! Life...complete.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SCOTT HALL. Is all I care about.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

xdryza said:


> You've been watching way too much wrestling. Take some Xanax or something.


Never thought I'd see the day YOU defend Cena in some manner.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Network has already buried the WWE App in less than one night!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Holy shit, SOMEBODY finally gets it.


Exactly. Too many people think this is a good idea.

It's sad to see talented guys like Ambrose fall short of a World Title Run, and likely, not get deserved spotlight, as a result of this Title Unification.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's almost as if they didn't have an hour long presentation covering all of this...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Armestyle said:


> Please god injure Cena forever












And take your faggotronics with you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Holy shit, SOMEBODY finally gets it.


It's true lol..i mean having each year the two champions collide is pretty cool..now it's just one champ and the rest are pretty much now designated to chumps lol 

ON a side note, fuck the WWE network is amazing 9.99 a month for all PPVS? I'm down :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

take my fucking money


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll just wait to obtain this footage via a third party with lagging audio, thank you very much.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I might actually subscribe to wwe network


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

We're gonna see that WWE Network commercial every week for the rest of our lives aren't we?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome deal tbqh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWE Network....oh noes!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

This thing is gonna be pushed harder than Cena


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

first time watching raw in about 3 years and wow when did wwe become such a whore for social media every 10 secs its twitter this and twitter that not to mention that the product is still god awful


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :vince5 She sings that 'DON'T GO CHASING WATERFALLS' song dammit! The kids love it!


Did we time travel to the mid-90s?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

For 9.99, you can see a bunch of retired legends do stupid shit in a house together? Wow. Where do I sign up?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cole forgot to add "EXCEPT IF YOU'RE NOT FROM 'MURICA!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With that 6 month commitment :vince


Dat fine print.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BasedKane


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> king's annoying .. but I'll miss him when he's gone.


I won't miss him at first, but I'd say after about a year or so I will


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the SuperCena crap annoys me to no end but wishing injury on him is just a _tad_ bit overboard.


Aye, we'd all be heartbroken when he returns in 3 weeks, 'stronger than ever'.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bitches acting like YouTube doesn't exist. All that shit is on YouTube.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> SCOTT HALL. Is all I care about.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Put the damn mask on!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWE App vs WWE Network at Wrestlemania 30. BOOK IT! :vince$


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

when did kane become a corporate stooge?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait for The Network!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Booty Brad is looking alright. :ass


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

why do they bother making 3 fake walls and a red or blue light, i dont believe its a real room


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes Maddox you do what your superior tells you to


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Kane vs Maddox at/by Wrestlemania?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Steel Cage match? :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man.this.is.some.bad.line.reading.

The.Authority.need.to.learn.how.to.act.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yes yes yes yes yes the storyline is finally over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus...Steel Cage match out of nowhere?!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"The biggest rematch in the history of tonight's Raw!"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane all boss like


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think they are going to up the price of WWE network very soon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> For 9.99, you can see a bunch of retired legends do stupid shit in a house together? Wow. Where do I sign up?


Just watch the first few months of TNA when Hogan was in charge. It was pretty much the same thing and was for free


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> We're gonna see that WWE Network commercial every week for the rest of our lives aren't we?


Im afraid so


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena! I hope you get injured!!!!


*2005
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2006
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2007
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2008
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2009
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2010
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2011
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2012
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2013
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

2 weeks into 2014
Wahhhh one of my favorites lost to Cena. Damn you Cena!

I see a trend here*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kane with the key?

He's going to join the Wyatt family!!!!!! :HHH2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw just got prettier and uglier at the same time... the fuck?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh I don't want to see this match AGAIN. Wacky ass WWE booking.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Yes!!!!! Steel cage!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Steel cage? No blood :/


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Big Diaper :mark:*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't give a shit about these Kane & Maddox segments. They're so pointless.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A rematch of what we saw tonight... on the same fucking show.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Bitches acting like YouTube doesn't exist. All that shit is on YouTube.


^^^^^^
Wait, what about a cage? :|
NO DOOR! Finally, I hate that thing :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! I am so happy! I am a WWE babyface, so I just gotta smile all day long!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

In before someone points out the last cage match on Raw, JBL.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Cena overcame the odds to beat Sandow! I can not believe it! Cena truly is Superman! :selfie


Lmao I love that!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, that's why the cage was there! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck Marry Kill.

Miz's dad, Cena's dad, Big Show's dead dad. 

GO.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT???


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

steel cage match and yet i'm not excited. Lord bless this crowd for being so energetic because god knows they have nothing to work with.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So much Cena obsession and Cena dick riding in this thread, it's uncomfortable. Please calm the fuck down.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JBL - Brocks in trouble. F'k outta here!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now this bitch.










I'll be back when my splooge-0-meters have their match.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Laser retires Pig Slow


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I have waited since Royal Rumble 2003 for a Show/Lesnar rematch

fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait what happened to the Wyatts?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great, some kid gets a used jacket with Big Show funk on it. What a treat.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A rematch of what we saw tonight... on the same fucking show.


New lows, new f*cking lows.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> Never thought I'd see the day YOU defend Cena in some manner.


I give credit where credit is due. Cena is capable of doing great things, but chooses to suck ass and be annoying most of the time.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think they are going to up the price of WWE network very soon.


Maybe they'll lock the early subscribers in at the $9.99 rate and make it $14.99 or $19.99 down the line for those that didn't join up early.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm normally against this style of booking. But I love the Wyatt Family too much to care.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

who is the champion?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

babyface big show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This first hour has been bad, now a fucking Big Show match, ugh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A rematch of what we saw tonight... on the same fucking show.


get your popcorn ready


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God they won't be able to escape through the door. I hate that shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't give a shit about these Kane & Maddox segments. They're so pointless.


It's an awful attempt at a power struggle. 

I'd hate for Kane to be my high school English teacher. Half of the class would end up dead by the end of the year.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

It goes unnoticed but Vince shit on the indies and TNA with that 9.99 price. Who would pay $15 for an Ippv or 20 for a DVD to watch ROH, pwg, or TNA one night only show when wwe charges you $10 for a month of programming with ppvs in hq quality? He basically fucked over the indies like he did the territories by making their products not worth shit lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Fuck Marry Kill.
> 
> Miz's dad, Cena's dad, Big Show's dead dad.
> 
> GO.


I'd kill Big Shows dad, fuck Cenas dad and marry the Mizs dad, he would no sell our marriage. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I really wish the Network was available to my country. $9.99 for six months is still less than what I pay for one month of cable. You guys don't know how good you have it.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And take your faggotronics with you.


Let me guess you like Cena you know the name of the new pokemons you are 12 right?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Now this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Also, love the Golden Girls avatar


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That Kane joining the Wyatt family tease which will end up in Kane not even being anywhere near the match in typical Raw swerve fashion.

As far as the WWE Network goes, if it is what it looks like, a netflix of pure wrestling payperviews and live streaming for $9.99 it will be fucking amazing, but that seems like way too much for way too little price.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Now this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

New it was gonna be an angle with it opened the show.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Question. So they showing ever WCW, WWE, and ECW ppv?

So that means all ppvs and events Chris was involved in. Chris B I mean.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MizisWWE said:


> It goes unnoticed but Vince shit on the indies and TNA with that 9.99 price. Who would pay $15 for an Ippv or 20 for a DVD to watch ROH, pwg, or TNA one night only show when wwe charges you $10 for a month of programming with ppvs in hq quality? He basically fucked over the indies like he did the territories by making their products not worth shit lol


So, fans of the wrestlers in those promotions will stop watching because of WWE programming?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

"I'm gonna have to go ahead and uhhhhmm... yeaaah... wait and see where this steel cage business goes" -Bill Lumbergh, Office Space


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Lok said:


> JBL - Brocks in trouble. F'k outta here!


JBL gonna JBL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Real Americans


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> Question. So they showing ever WCW, WWE, and ECW ppv?
> 
> So that means all ppvs and events Chris was involved in. Chris B I mean.


Yes but with an advisory before content he is in


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Armestyle said:


> Let me guess you like Cena you know the name of the new pokemons you are 12 right?


GTFO. Pokemon is awesome...bitch.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Evolution said:


> babyface big show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

REAL AMERICANS! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:cesaro time! Also, screw Swagger, keep Zeb w/ Cesaro, and fire that high jobber


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Real Americans going to get squashed :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to feed one of the best tag teams in the shitty tag division to big show?
What is the point.

Why not just feed him Curtis Axle or Ryback?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YOUR A BIG PART OF THE PROBLEM


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

MizisWWE said:


> It goes unnoticed but Vince shit on the indies and TNA with that 9.99 price. Who would pay $15 for an Ippv or 20 for a DVD to watch ROH, pwg, or TNA one night only show when wwe charges you $10 for a month of programming with ppvs in hq quality? He basically fucked over the indies like he did the territories by making their products not worth shit lol


I'd stab myself before I pay Ring Of Honor. I've seen weddings filmed better.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> That Kane joining the Wyatt family tease which will end up in Kane not even being anywhere near the match in typical Raw swerve fashion.
> 
> As far as the WWE Network goes, if it is what it looks like, a netflix of pure wrestling payperviews and live streaming for $9.99 it will be fucking amazing, but that seems like way too much for way too little price.


My issue with the WWE Network is that most and almost everyone outside of the US have to wait up to and maybe in 2015 >.<.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Big Show gassed already. Is he really that unfit or was he dancing in his underwear backstage again?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well now that that fucking stupidity is over with, can we PLEASE bury somebody who actually DESERVES it and not Damien Sandow, the greatest wrestler of all time?


I did have a giggle at this post lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> REAL AMERICANS! :mark:


Doing the job tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Swagger's theme is soooooooooooooooooooo BOSS!!!!!!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Calling it, kane to help the Wyatts the athority comes out to yell at him, Wyatts vs Athority.

Remember Wyatts kidnapped kane
kane forced byran to join with multiple 3-1 matches
wyatts talk about the system not working


one can wish....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I gotta sit through a Show match and you don't even use the good member of the team?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> I have waited since Royal Rumble 2003 for a Show/Lesnar rematch
> 
> fpalm


*TWICE IN A LIFETIME!!* :jericho3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm tapping out. No Brock, 6-man tag for the millionth time for The Shield/Punk. Incoming Big Show squash, a Del Rio squash later, a Divas match, a Xavier woods/R-Truth match or segment, a Big E match with Axel for the millionth time or with Ryback which will be awful anyway .. oh and an Orton promo about how he is upset with the authority and a rematch of a shit match from earlier on in the night ONLY IN A CAGE fpalm .


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Show should do the WMD to himself, do us all a favor


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> So they are going to feed one of the best tag teams in the shitty tag division to big show?
> What is the point.
> 
> Why not just feed him Curtis Axle or Ryback?


Ryback is busy on Twitter.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

We the people clap clap clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Sucks that Henry probably won't be in the rumble.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Did I just hear a "We want refunds" chant?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is anyone ever going to mention that Big Show lost to Lesnar at the Royal Rumble back in 2003? 

No they aren't? Ok then.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Jack Swagger's a former World Champion? I forgot all about that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or is Big Show wrestling in slow motion


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MizisWWE said:


> It goes unnoticed but Vince shit on the indies and TNA with that 9.99 price. Who would pay $15 for an Ippv or 20 for a DVD to watch ROH, pwg, or TNA one night only show when wwe charges you $10 for a month of programming with ppvs in hq quality? He basically fucked over the indies like he did the territories by making their products not worth shit lol


Unless you're looking for something different then WWE in which case you'll pay for the indy matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger getting destroyed:lmao YESSSSS FUCK Swagger. I'm just glad it wasn't Cesaro.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lesnar running away from someone who was dancing in a diaper less than a month ago. fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

bigd5896 said:


> Calling it, kane to help the Wyatts the athority comes out to yell at him, Wyatts vs Athority.
> 
> Remember Wyatts kidnapped kane
> kane forced byran to join with multiple 3-1 matches
> ...


Too much logic for WWE's liking


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I hate seeing Swagger lose like this.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> Big Show should do the WMD to himself, do us all a favor


He'd still go over.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that was quick


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

well, shit the bed, Big Slow won.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that right there shows just how seriously Vince thinks of the Real Americans.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Yes but with an advisory before content he is in
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Interesting. I ponder how they will word it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Real Americans looking like Real Bitches


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

And in a stretcher match at a judgment day


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

That was even worse than watching Cena win


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't care how hard they try, i no longer buy Big Show as a tough guy after that new years baby segment.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn, WWE is dropping the ball with The Real Americans. They should have had a title reign or being set up for one. 

God, use Rybaxel or some other tag team to feed Big Show.

Shit is stupid.
.....and now Cesaro is running -______________________________________________-


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Takertheman said:


> Jack Swagger's a former World Champion? I forgot all about that


And he feuded against Big Show for it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Everybody running from a "giant" that has been a joke for far too long... ugh. And I like Show it's just.. stupid.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Be a STAR, Big Show! Darn BULLY!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Is anyone ever going to mention that Big Show lost to Lesnar at the Royal Rumble back in 2003?
> 
> No they aren't? Ok then.


Brah, that's like the 12th century in WWE years.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So why is someone like Swagger the one to be squashed here? WWE are baffling with how they book their talent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler be like, isn't it funny that Big Show is picking on someone smaller and weaker than him!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the face big show is going to bully a manager who can't defend himself?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least he destroyed Swagger and not Cesaro.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

legendfan97 said:


> Question. So they showing ever WCW, WWE, and ECW ppv?
> 
> So that means all ppvs and events Chris was involved in. Chris B I mean.


Yes, he will be included. There will just be a disclaimer before the ppvs featuring him and before his matches


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Oh no, not Zeb


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Bryan's main eventing in a cage match tonight... yet people still claim he's buried.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so they couldn't use someone else to get squashed by Show? Way to make your only good heel team look good.

that flourishing tag team division :lenny


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

And you wonder why the heel side of the roster looks so weak


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the shit?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big Show abusing an old man. Why should I cheer for him again?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Big Show playing grab-ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Show just grabbed this mans ass


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Show is gay for Zeb?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, I hate the Big Show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm actually disgusted that they jobbed Swagger out like that, especially to Big Show's old ass. Smfh.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...Big Show is an asshole!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And he just made himself look like a cartoon. Fuck's sake...


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Big Show assaulting an old man for no reason :no:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WASTE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

How is this a baby face move?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Has somebody missed their cue or something?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

So the babyface knocks out an old man that was just checking on his client? 
Alright


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhh... how is this guy a face?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Show is the face folks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That knockout was for all the blacks/latinos/asians, etc that Zeb disrespected rit.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Show punching elderly men. BE A STAR!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

dead at him attacking Seth but was so sad to attack dusty


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

DONT DO IT SHOW, THE MAN IS A WAR HERO...damn it SHOW!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Show the BULLY :show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What a hero, what a great guy this Big Show guy is


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Poor Zeb


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Laserblast said:


> Big Show assaulting an old man for no reason :no:


He assaulted Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bluto over here.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zeb needs a Bigger Fence


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT BABYFACE.

:show

:vince5


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

waited for Bork Lazer, yet he does not show.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Knocks out an old guy for no reason. YOU KNOW, LIKE A BABYFACE!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Show just knocked out someone who's not a wrestler. What a hero. Lol at Cesaro's reaction though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

checkcola said:


> And you wonder why the heel side of the roster looks so weak


THANK YOU. The Real Americans should be working towards getting the tag titles not being jobbed to a wrestler who needs to retire.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Show cries about knocking out Dusty and then knocks you Zeb.....BULLY!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Big Show taking a note from the one and only:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


>


:allen1:bosh5:bosh3:bosh:deandre:wade:bosh2:jaydamn:kanye


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Armestyle said:


> Let me guess you like Cena you know the name of the new pokemons you are 12 right?


Yeah, because Pokemon was totally a part of the discussion.










Not a fan of Cena, but wishing lifelong injury upon him when it's actually creative's fault is pure, unadulterated faggotronics. But since you brought it up, yes, I do know the names of the new Pokemon. :westbrook2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Show hates 'Murica...


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

all these matches in a row for hulk hogan to close the show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Big Show punching old Dusty Rhondes for no reason = Show weeping like a bitch.

Big Show punching old Zeb for no reason = Show happiest babyface on the roster.

Alright.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sheamus v 2.0


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Captain Ed said:


> So the babyface knocks out an old man that was just checking on his client?
> Alright


Wwe logic right there the faces do more heelish stuff than the heels


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What a hero.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

big show vs cesarro next week?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They really do make Big Show looks like a big threat knocking out Zeb Colter.

:brock better be ready.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

How does beating up an old man make you a good guy?
Time to change the channel, can't take Punk anymore


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bryan, Punk, and Cena in the first hour?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

WWE sure knows how to SHIT all over their Heels. My god.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

2014, Big Show is getting pushed. NAO are in a 6 man tag. Goldust is a tag team champion. Hogan vs Piper is a rumour for 'Mania. WTF is 2014.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Up next  shit this show sucked so far


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Why did big show do the Black Power clenched fist?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

be a star guys.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

As much as I don't want to hate Big Show, him pandering to the crowd and stalling to hit Zeb was annoying.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He sexually harrassed and assaulted an innocent old guy. Yeah, cheer for him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punching elderly men in the face is so funny... BUT DON'T BE A BULLY THO K? K GUYS? K.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Somebody needs to make a smilie of that Big Show wink.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That just made Show look like a giant douche.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So DB, Punk, the shield, and Cena all in the first hour?

Who the hell is left for the next two hours besides Blandy Borton?

I would have thought the Punk, NAO and Shield match would be at the 10 pm hour or at least 930


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I dunno why I lol'd at _NEW AGE_ outlaws


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

B A STAR
Punch an old guy.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I feel like I saw this six man tag match a few days ago..oh, maybe cuz it was on Smackdown!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

So.... Whos ready for another sloppy CM Punk performance with the pathetic elbow?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

LMAO at them airing this commercial after knocking out a "war hero"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The bella twins liked it...

The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2m 
See ya bye Zeb and that mustache &#55357;&#56833; #RAW


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Remind me why I was supposed to cheer that? He just taunted and knocked out an old man for no reason.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Same old fucked up WWE writers and booking, make our lovely faces Cena and Big Show bully and act like dicks.

Bravo WWE Bra-fucking-vo.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> How is this a baby face move?


Haven't you heard? Babayfaces can be complete hypocrites and perform acts that they themselves would condemn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Big Show old men hit list Dusty,Zeb..who will be next


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Did Big Show try to stick his thumb up Dutch's ass? wow*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He just knocked out a senior citizen...but remember, guys...B A STAR! :cena3 :vince3


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Hogan vs Piper is a rumour for 'Mania.


Where did that abomination come from :gun:


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a fucking bully Big Show is. At least they can use that as the reasoning when he inevitably turns heel in two weeks.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

50 mins in and we are getting the Smackdown Main Event, including Shield and Punk. Not sure what the hell is going on, but there won't be much left for the rest of the show at this rate. 

Divas yawn, Axel yawn,


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> That just made Show look like a giant douche.


Yeah. Turd Sandwich is way more entertaining.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Punching Zeb out will really have Brock shaking in his boots lol....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So big slow KOs a vet then they have a vet commercial follow

LOL


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Manager of a heel team or not, there is no logical reason for a face to do that. If anything this makes Big Show look comical the way he acted, when realistically anybody due to face Lesnar should be being sold as a threat, not a joke.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Best thing to come from watching Raw here is learning about a new Coen Brothers film.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor Zebby


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The bella twins liked it...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2m
> See ya bye Zeb and that mustache �� #RAW


Considering they have a combined IQ of 25, that's not saying much.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The bella twins liked it...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2m
> See ya bye Zeb and that mustache �� #RAW


Shouldn't Brie be more concern about her soon-to-be-husband?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JDTheAlpha said:


> I feel like I saw this six man tag match a few days ago..oh, maybe cuz it was on Smackdown!


If it was a big match on Smackdown chances are they will re-do the match on the next Raw.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk doesn't need the New Age Outlaws. He can beat The Shield by himself (see house show results for the last few weeks)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Who the fuck wants to cheer for him, at this point?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Best thing to come from watching Raw here is learning about a new Coen Brothers film.


Yeah that looks really good, seen the extended trailer at the cinema the other week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow they really buried the real Americans in that segment. The only guy who they still protect is Cesaro. Zeb and Swagger are basically buried beyond repair.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The bella twins liked it...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2m
> See ya bye Zeb and that mustache �� #RAW


Be a Star. Nice to know Show and the Bella's really got that shit figured out..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We've already gotten Punk, Bryan, and Cena and it has not even been an hour. So, to fill the entire show, they need Bryan to wrestle twice in a night...interesting.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Considering they have a combined IQ of 25, that's not saying much.


Come on now, that's being generous!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Shit its not even been an hour yet....


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please, no more Big Show.

Remember when red hot Cody Rhodes had to job out the IC Title to him a few years ago because Big Show needed his Wrestlemania moment before he retired? Hindsight.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Holy shit this is fucking boring. 4th throwaway filler match in a row coming up and not a promo in sight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Hogan better return tonight if I'm sitting through all this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Faces can do anything to a person as long as the person is a heel. LOL wrestling logic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DarkStark said:


> *Did Big Show try to stick his thumb up Dutch's ass? wow*


Between that and the assault I'd swear Big Show turned into Ben Roethlisberger


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> 2014, Big Show is getting pushed. NAO are in a 6 man tag. Goldust is a tag team champion. *Hogan vs Piper is a rumour for 'Mania*. WTF is 2014.


I hope not. Both guys should forget about in-ring action
Jim Cornette did a memorable rant on Hogan/Piper in 1997
:cornette nuff said


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Batista :mark: save us


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Am I the only one NOT excited about this guy returning?


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, because Pokemon was totally a part of the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Embarrasing myself for saying the truth to a toddler? yeah right :ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know why some people here hate when a face doesn't act too much of a good person, its refreshing to me, I hate happy go lucky babyfaces like Cena.

Rumble winner promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still wish these promos for dumbass Jeff Hardy and not Pussy Monster.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Did Big Show try to stick his thumb up Dutch's ass? wow*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


> The bella twins liked it...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2m
> See ya bye Zeb and that mustache �� #RAW


B A STAR DOE! :cena3 :vince5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Batista.... Please dont win the Rumble.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

PG Outlaws....lol.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Hogan better return tonight if I'm sitting through all this.


Hogan's actually coming back? I'm shocked.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DX


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

How shocked would you be if creative pulled the Kane is a sleeper cell? 

Granted, they could have just read all the fans comments but still lol


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

What happened to anti hero characters who would just kick ass for the hell of it, look like they have fun and have no problem attacking heels or faces, the kids and adults love them and it's money in the bank, I miss that. Punk has been watered down so much as of late. Pipe bombs are now just nostalgia.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Am I the only one NOT excited about this guy returning?


No, I really don't like him either. Hide your divas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

These hype videos for Batista are getting me down. Really hoping he does not win the Rumble.  (I am sure I m going to get heat for that)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Divas know all about Tista's game plan and what it feels like to be destroyed. 

They need to do Tista vs Punk divas on a pole match to determine the #1 Puss massah in the company. What kind of pole that is open for interpretation.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I love their entrance song

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

NAO. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH YOU DIDNT KNOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

:vince5:vince5:vince5 PG attitude era booking, "there are no heels and faces anymore"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

EVERYONE IS ON THE FIRST HOUR WAT


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Mr. Fat ass


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"You dang right"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Young fan watching Show knock out Colter: brb playing the knockout game

*accidentally kills old man after playing the KO game*

Idiotic parents of the stupid kid: Blood will be on your hands, WWE! :cuss:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He's an ASS MAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Solomon Crowe fucking up their music. :vince


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

are they serious?

you better call somebody

they pg'ed the new age outlaws also?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Batista.... Please dont win the Rumble.


I'm with you, I can't stand him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

That must be akward for Ziggler watching his dad win more matches than he does


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I love how most of us will forget how crappy tonight's show was if Hogan returns.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Too many fucking kids in the crowd for New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I just hope Punk's winning the fucking Rumble.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Batista hype video followed by the NAO

the young talent really are flourishing.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Censoring the Outlaws...come on...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well they are the Old Age Outlaws now, aren't they?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, the shine off Billy's dome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does the road dogg say you better call somebody then he will say bad ASS billy gunn?

maybe he can just say ass once per promo?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

never was a fan of batista dont think i ever will be


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

mistermatt891 said:


> are they serious?
> 
> you better call somebody
> 
> they pg'ed the new age outlaws also?


It was Road Dogg's choice. No cursing. His young kids watching. Or something.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

God I hated the Outlaws back in the day


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

So who's the cage for?


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilian Garcia looks amazing tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I hate how WWE is making these guys look like DX rejects. I'd rather see them wear their own T-Shirts.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The more WWE advertises Batista, the more tired of his face I get lol 

They're doing quite the opposite of hyping me up


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Lilian :yum:


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Billy Gunn with that laugh


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Mr. Fat ass


What?

Billy Gunn's still in great shape


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

didnt the outlaws trash hhh for like 10 years

how did they get rehired?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Look everyone, it's Dolph Ziggler's dad, bad ass Gunn :side:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> CM Punk doesn't need the New Age Outlaws. He can beat The Shield by himself (see house show results for the last few weeks)


logic does not exist in the wwe "universe"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the NAO. They're one of my favorite teams of all time but whenever they wear the DX colors and shirts, it makes me feel bad for them. Like...replacement Power Ranger bad.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Bluewolf said:


> Same old fucked up WWE writers and booking, make our lovely faces Cena and Big Show bully and act like dicks.
> 
> Bravo WWE Bra-fucking-vo.


Yet you'll still watch the next 100 Raws without missing a minute like you've always done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FUCK YESH, THE NAO!!! :mark:

So happy to see them getting frequent TV time. :'D


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> So who's the cage for?


Bryan and Wyatts vs Uso's (Round 2)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

All the kids in that audience. turning to their fathers

Daddy is that Dolph Zigglers father?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I gotta admit, Billy Gunn looks great for 50.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> It was Road Dogg's choice. No cursing. His young kids watching. Or something.


And on top of that, it really isn't that big of deal.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Road Dogg got a tat on the back of his head


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM GOAT with da GOAT pop unk. :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Road Dogg:mark::mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dat pop


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Well they are the Old Age Outlaws now, aren't they?


...creative.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Incredible that they paired up two directionless mid carders in 1997 for the hell of it. 17 years later, they're still over as fuck.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Flash Funk mention :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

virus21 said:


> No, I really don't like him either. Hide your divas


Same here. While some people are wondering what will happen to him storyline-wise, I'm wondering how long it'll be before Batista injures himself while performing a simple wrestling hold.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Billy Gunn's forehead is expanding north further and further each week. It's going to be a featured property on Buying Alaska shortly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This just makes me think in 15 years, CM Punk will be the uncool old guy sucking off the teat of the current hotness.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

its pg but they tell ppl to suck it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT Billy Gunn creeper laugh.

:jay


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

To me the quality to this storyline is simple: If this is done with manipulative purpose, then it gives the Bryan character some inginuity and cunning that this increasingly cartoonish character desparately needs. If this is long term (which I don't see), than I am not seeing why this was needed considering the Bryan character needed some minor changes so Bryan could have more competative depth than being a submission expert with "educated feet" and "anger issues". Bryan DOES NOT need a rehaul and in a results driven business that is supported by how damn over Bryan is with these audiences. Ultimately I just see this an attempt by WWE to try and swerve the audience to try to die down Bryan so that when he turns on Bray the crowd explodes, but what WWE doesn't see is that if the wwe doesn't pull the trigger soon enough on this, fans will become lukewarm to this and the desired reaction may fizzle. 

Not to compare the two but Eddie Guerrero was also another face who was mega over, probably the most over babyface at the time post Austin/Rock. Eddie then turned heel, got face reactions as is customary with hot faces fresh turned ala Austin, over time got good heat especially after the "why Eddie why promo (which by the way is one hell of a damn promo that anyone should look up). Eddie could then switch back because Eddie had an incredible ability to elicit any emotion needed out of the audience through expressions, changing the intensity of the ring work, promo delivery, demeanur whatever it took. Daniel Bryan like Eddie is one hell of a worker and a damn fine technitian that debatably surpasses even Eddie in the technical department, but an Eddie Guerrero in the acting or charisma department he is not. That is really damn important in re establishing crowd connection when you fuck with a wrestler's crowd connection once obtained. Daniel Bryan as good as he is is no Eddie Guerrero or Rocky and if this is used for a "boost" for Bryan that is a very dangerous game to play if you drag it out. Not to mention, this has the potential seriously hurt the Wyatt family unless used as a wedge to drive the family apart, which I wouldn't advise because Rowan is greener than his attire, Wyatt has incredible potential but needs time and Harper just now is gaining some momentum. The family needs to stick at least a full year if not more in my eyes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Only thing needed for Billy to complete his requirements for Bring your Child to Work Day.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BITW! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can the WWE just fire Jerry Lawelr and let the Road Dogg take over for commentary?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CHIP!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

mistermatt891 said:


> didnt the outlaws trash hhh for like 10 years
> 
> how did they get rehired?


They made amends with Triple H and realized their mistakes.
At least according to them.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love how they're not mentioning that The Shield won the matchup.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why are the Outlaws and Batista being back reminding me of this


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Incredible that they paired up two directionless mid carders in 1997 for the hell of it. 17 years later, they're still over as fuck.


If you are away long enough nostalgia builds


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk honestly looks disgusted to be tagging with them


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat pop


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Crowd goes silent for Shield, who only exist to please smarks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose's no fucks given face was hilarious.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Captain Ed said:


> He's an ASS A BOTTOM MAN


fixed :vince


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Amber B said:


> I love the NAO. They're one of my favorite teams of all time but whenever they wear the DX colors and shirts, it makes me feel bad for them. Like...replacement Power Ranger bad.


Nah, they were still a part of the group when it was in its most popular. Hardly extras. Their merchandise outsold Trip's for goodness sake.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Rollins in his winter gear


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> It was Road Dogg's choice. No cursing. His young kids watching. Or something.


Yeah but he says bad ASS billy gunn later on, so he still swears lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That gap when they're walking down the stairs :lmao

Rollins :








Got damn.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why is Lillian announcing? What happened to Justin?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The way Dean just throws the belt away lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins wearing different attire or something? Looks a bit different.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Only thing needed for Billy to complete his requirements for Bring your Child to Work Day.


Holy fuck. I had never noticed how alike they look to each other. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DAT BATTLE SUIT


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Road Dogg is the most underrated mic worker in history. Goddamn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Nah, they were still a part of the group when it was in its most popular. Hardly extras. Their merchandise outsold Trip's for goodness sake.


I'm talking about them wearing it now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Crowd goes silent for Shield, who only exist to please smarks.


To defend their heat, I always thought, a good portion of the crowd gets up to look at their entrance, which kills the pop/boos


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Yet you'll still watch the next 100 Raws without missing a minute like you've always done.


wish this was true, but with it ending at 4am on a tuesday morning, I really can't stay up that late anymore.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Love how they're not mentioning that The Shield won the matchup.


:kobe

Happy?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Rollins looks awesome.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Crowd goes silent for Shield, who only exist to please smarks.


Even Mean Street Posse was more over than them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Seriously though, I demand a NAO tag title run. They can then drop the belts to the Usos, thus finally passing the torch from one legendary team to one of the best young teams going today and thus finally make the Usos the rightful face of the tag division.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> If you are away long enough nostalgia builds


Oh totally agree. But who could have pictured then that Rockabilly and The Roadie becoming a team would have ended up anything like it did. A year later, let alone in 2014. 

Hell, maybe Alex Riley and Khali are the new Outlaws waiting to happen.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber what the actual fuck is going on with ya boys hair?

:lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Lilian is such a shit ring announcer who should be reserved for smackdown. Where is that other guy?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dmccourt95 said:


> So who's the cage for?


The Wyatts & Bryan vs The Usos 2.0.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

longest reigning champion? HA. it because wwe forgot about it and cole had to remind them that dean still have the belt. heck, i forgot who had the belt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so I think the Outlaws will turn on Punk. A few people will help Punk. X-Pac will make the save for the Outlaws. And it will lead to some type of DX reunion (featuring Triple H) leading to Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seth Rollins looks badass tonight with that underarmor on


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If we don't get to see Billy Gun teaming with or vs Ziggler at some point, that will be disappointing.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

DX must be the only thing that gets milked more than NWO


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Kane to join the Wyatts tonight. It's gotta happen right?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You can't wrestle chant? Wtf?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Why is Lillian announcing? What happened to Justin?


I heard his voice was a little hoarse from hanging around Lilian too much.

:ryback


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rollins gonna break into a vault after the show? what's with the cat burglar suit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's just too pretty to look at, that damn troll.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I'm talking about them wearing it now.


Its because berried. :trips


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Billy raped Rollins with that slam.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Too many fucking kids in the crowd for New Age Outlaws.


I wonder how many of them know who they are.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

They are chanting you can't wrestle to rollins and they cheeered for cena fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"He looks better now than he did back in 2000"...no he doesn't JBL....he looks like a serial killer now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> Flash Funk mention :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so I think the Outlaws will turn on Punk. A few people will help Punk. X-Pac will make the save for the Outlaws. And it will lead to some type of DX reunion (featuring Triple H) leading to Wrestlemania.


Makes sense...Triple H's authority team of NAO/XPac vs. Punk/friends :dance


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rollins must've got that scuba gear on to protect himself from drowning in all that vagina juice.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


What's he doing with the Fuckadactyls?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Who needs Dolph when we got the real Billy Gunn?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Who in the honest fuck is chanting "You can't wrestle!".

Goodness, that is sad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont see the NAO turning on punk


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anybody legit know the reason why Punk has gotten so lazy with his attire? He doesn't wear matching boots anymore...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Theyre chanting "You still got it" not "You can't wrestle. Jesus.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

hazuki said:


> You can't wrestle chant? Wtf?


Sounded like "New Age Outlaws"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So who's getting the GOAT Spear tonight? Cause you know that's how it's ending


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> Rollins gonna break into a vault after the show? what's with the cat burglar suit?


LMAO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Rollins must've got that scuba gear on to protect himself from drowning in all that vagina juice.


:banderas :lol


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Network mention, and drink.

I can't walk anymore


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The WWE Network destroyed Netflix? 

I guess the WWE Network is going to feature blockbuster hits like Sharknado.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so I think the Outlaws will turn on Punk. A few people will help Punk. X-Pac will make the save for the Outlaws. And it will lead to some type of DX reunion (featuring Triple H) leading to Wrestlemania.


Pretty cool idea. Would it be HHH VS Punk and then DX VS ??? or HHH/DX VS Punk/Friends in your mind?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

"first steel cage match since... in a year!" really Cole?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes yes, we can all bash the twitter feed. However for once it's worth the BS. 

WWE Network is fucking amazing. Unless it crashes at the start of WM 30 due to overload like WF.com when Summer Rae bends over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is.. they are loud but a you can't wrestle chant in this match? Yeah... we might just have found the dumbest crowd in quite a while.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Who in the honest fuck is chanting "You can't wrestle!".
> 
> Goodness, that is sad.


"New age outlaws"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Amber what the actual fuck is going on with ya boys hair?
> 
> :lmao


Which one?
The one who has the Golden Arches hairline?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Network has completely buried the App, though. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey look its the jolly green giant aka roman reigns


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that Reigns pop


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT BAD BOY REIGNS :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Who in the honest fuck is chanting "You can't wrestle!".
> 
> Goodness, that is sad.


They're chanting "You still got it".

Damn, Reigns is over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That pop for Reigns tag was awesome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Theyre chanting "You still got it" not "You can't wrestle. Jesus.


Yeah, even if one misheard, it would make no fucking sense.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That's not the Big Guy, JBL. :ryback


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Punk needs to put Reigns over and just leave.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The snake bothered Dean a lot? I guess that explains the grin he had last week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys know you want to see Ambrose and his cute smile lmao :


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well... WWE have succeeded Reigns is over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL RAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't even care. I have a crush on Roman Reigns.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bluewolf said:


> Network mention, and drink.
> 
> I can't walk anymore


You can type though right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> They're chanting "You still got it".
> 
> Damn, Reigns is over.


...I know.

That is my point.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Who the fuck is the idiot chanting "you can't wrestle?" fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i could watch roman superman punch and spear ppl all day long.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

They never do over-the-rope flips and corkscrews anymore. Always that dive thru middle rope


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why isn't Billy wearing his black see through trunks from 99?










24 karat ass and 24 inch clit!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Look at Reigns getting dat pop even with a WWE backed push. Somebody check on Del Rio.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Who doesn't like some snake on their face?"

-Sunny


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rollins looks like he just got unmasked by Mystery Inc.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> The Network has completely buried the App, though. :lmao


I called it as soon as it was announced, but nobody believed me. :cuss::cool2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Reigns with that pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

In case you don't have the app during the break
here is what you are missing










I bet those kids botch less than Sin Cara


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well Reigns is the most over in the group.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

All dem Randy Orton cheers for Reigns.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Which one?
> The one who has the Golden Arches hairline?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are certainly pushing that Wyatt storyline hard. It's going to lead up to Bryan winning the rumble after dumping the rest of the job-squad Wyatts out at the end.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Reigns is a beast. Too bad he sucks in the ring. I hope they keep him in the shield until he gets a little more decent in the ring


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

They always go to commercial after a suicide dive.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Why isn't Billy wearing his black see through trunks from 99?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't need to see that anymore


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot all about Del Rio..remember his massive push not long ago?!?!?! unk


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Clique said:


> Well Reigns is the most over in the group.


as planned


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Why isn't Billy wearing his black see through trunks from 99?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bearer


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bluewolf said:


> Network mention, and drink.
> 
> I can't walk anymore


But you can type without any errors? Okay...lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Why isn't Billy wearing his black see through trunks from 99?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Billy hit that.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Makes sense...Triple H's authority team of NAO/XPac vs. Punk/friends :dance


Get Flair back in as well along with 'Tista to fully complete the New Evolution X.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> 2014, Big Show is getting pushed. NAO are in a 6 man tag. Goldust is a tag team champion. Hogan vs Piper is a rumour for 'Mania. WTF is 2014.


It's the late 90's all over again..............


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so I think the Outlaws will turn on Punk. A few people will help Punk. X-Pac will make the save for the Outlaws. And it will lead to some type of DX reunion (featuring Triple H) leading to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> You can type though right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


auto-correct, good sir.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Reigns is so fucking over! :mark:


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I think Billy hit that.


Lol...no, CHYNA hit that...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Evolution said:


>


That Alfalfa looking bastard :lmao
His looks have diminished tragically. Brushes his teeth with butter and gargles with oil.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I think Billy hit that.


Who in DX didn't? 8*D


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> But you can type without any errors? Okay...lol.


Even punctuation!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> It's the late 90's all over again..............


Seems like it...Seems like the late 90's are here...sorta unk2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

D-Bag said:


> They always go to commercial after a suicide dive.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They want to make sure it wasn't a suicide before they go back on air.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ninealevyn said:


> Lol...no, CHYNA hit that...


Hahaha, you beat me to it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Why isn't Billy wearing his black see through trunks from 99?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti at Chyna being more muscular than BG.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clique said:


> Well Reigns is the most over in the group.


That because he gets the most spots. Ambrose and Reigns do all the work then Reigns gets to finish with his 3 moves of doom.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I still can't get over his face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Flash Funk trending on twitter :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

2 Cold Scorpio trending worldwide :lol


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> UNBELIEVABLE THIS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE





Punkholic said:


> The Network has completely buried the App, though. :lmao


Yes and No. 

As far as gaming consoles and roku, they are different entities. 

As far as tablets and phones, the app will have a massive update to include the network


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Flash Funk trending..does that mean he'll also be in the Royal Rumble?!? :vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, that move was sweet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That running kick was sick.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That dropkick was cool as fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMN!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

THAT FUCKING APRON DROPKICK HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sick dropkick by Reigns. Very nice. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oooh that running kick sounded and looked brutal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YOU'RE ONLY ONE CALLING THEM THESE ADJECTIVES!
STOP IT. NO ONE IS CALLING HIM THE FOX.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn that dropkick was brutal


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

how the fuck does reigns control and launch his body like that?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Dat Roman Reigns dropkick! :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

dmccourt95 said:


> DX must be the only thing that gets milked more than NWO


Shoved down our throats at every opportunity.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That kick was fucking glorious


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Reigns :banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Roman Reigns is a fucking beast.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

That dropkick just gave me a boner


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking "Flash Funk" trending on Twitter. :lmao


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

HOLY FUCK, I ONLY SAW THAT ON THE REPLAY. SOMEONE GIF THAT REIGNS KICK FOR ME!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now he's the mechanic. Fuck you.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk's selling is godlike.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> how the fuck does reigns control and launch his body like that?


Magic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm @ commentary trying to get these stupid nicknames over. And of course Ambrose gets the shittiest one, while Reigns get "the punisher". Next they're gonna call Ambrose "the geek", I'll bet anything.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The Punisher", "The Mechanic", where the fuck is Cole getting these names?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

See, they are chanting You Can't Wrestle AT Rollins? WTF?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That was a sweet move by Reigns


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I still can't get over his face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


That is a cringeworthy, cheesy-fucking-dorky yellow smile111!! :mario


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guess Reigns can do more than a spear huh folks?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What were they chanting?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just to clarify, they're chanting 'new age outlaws', not 'you can't wrestle'


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are they seriously chanting "you cant wrestle?" Fucking mongs.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Rollins can't wrestle


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Are they chanting you cant wrestle to rollings?

:ti


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cruel chants for Rollins. He aint that bad. He aint Cena bad


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck, my stream died.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, business is _finally_ picking up.

Lord, that kick...... oh my goodness.

This match has my full attention.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Reigns is one athletic dude, that drop kick was bad ass.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> What were they chanting?


New Age Outlaws.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was literally just typing up a complaint on how Reigns forced push has made him more over than Rollins' amazing work rate but that dropkick was fucking nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Now he's the mechanic. Fuck you.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Why isn't Billy wearing his black see through trunks from 99?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause that's not PG, is it? :vince3


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

They're chanting "New Age Outlaws" people lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why are they giving the Shield blue collar job titles?

The Punisher, The Mechanic :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't forget about the eye! :lmao
The best that Rollins is. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

crowd is hilarious...they prefer Cena's wrestling ability than Rollins :cena2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Don't forget about the eye!" :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

hazuki said:


> See, they are chanting You Can't Wrestle AT Rollins? WTF?


Nah, they're chanting "New Age Outlaws." At least I hope they are.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Dont forget about the eye!"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It's been posted on here many times by many people and I will post it again for that dropkick.

Roman motherfuckin Reigns


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

CYC said:


> Just to clarify, they're chanting 'new age outlaws', not 'you can't wrestle'


Yes here in New England we got a wide array of accents that seem to mesh together.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And there's Dean Ambrose, The Garden Weasel Of The Shield.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Woah woah woah, I turn this shit on to see these retards in the crowd chanting you can't wrestle?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless Rollins. Seriously.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambrose acts like he eats Biogenesis gummy bears on the way down to the ring.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> "The Punisher", "The Mechanic", where the fuck is Cole getting these names?


:vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Don't forget about the eye!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

THEY ARE CHANTING NEW AGE OUTLAWS GUYS NOT YOU CANT WRESTLE


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> New Age Outlaws.


It is odd since they always say it when Rollins is in the ring . Not sure he even knows what they are saying but it does sound very similar to " you can't wrestle".


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rollins and his troll tactics


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Are they seriously chanting "you cant wrestle?" Fucking mongs.


Calm down, they were chanting "New Age Outlaws".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Snatch his ass up :lmao
Go home, Dean. You're drunk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSS FUCKING REIGNS IS AWESOME.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And I love Roman Reigns even more now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is now "The Wildcard". As in the guy who fails to win, just like in baseball. fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Worst thing about that 'you can't wrestle' chants is that it's not even the kids chanting it


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

that botched roundhouse


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA Reigns with the "SUCK IT" gesture :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao Reigns tha God


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns with that crotch chop, :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty sad team when Punk has the best cardiovascular conditioning of the three.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Reigns crotch chop :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns taking taunting lessons from Rollins


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reigns. :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ROMAN OMG


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

that was one sloppy ass roundhouse.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL. Everyone calm down, they're chanting "NAO," not "you can't wrestle." :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> "The Punisher", "The Mechanic", where the fuck is Cole getting these names?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GOAT TURN


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There's the turn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
I can't


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHA YES OUTLAWS GOOD MOVE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Now wait a damn minute. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wow i was wrong. The did turn


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice, Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao they did the turn now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:mark: jaflkajsdlkfsajdlkfjalkd they left Punk. Oh my jeezus yes!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

HHH's HENCHMEN! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Headliner, stop thinking like the writers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> It's been posted on here many times by many people and I will post it again for that dropkick.
> 
> *Roman motherfuckin Reigns*


Heh!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Hats off to whoever called this earlier!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol No fucks


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WHAT A TWIST


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FINALLY THEY DID IT!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Triple H vs CM Punk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Expect the dirt sheets to report there is heat on Reigns for doing the crotch chop


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

What in the god damn.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

L;MF,AOPP


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

NAO turning on Punk? Shock-Horror


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I never saw that coming.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH! Triple H's friends screwed Punk over! I'm so totally shocked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose will still make them lose.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Punk vs HHH at mania all but confirmed :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

OH HELL NO :shocked:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dean Ambrose, the WILDCARD BITCHES!


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow didn't think the NAO heel turn would actually happen...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Punk vs. HHH is underway


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You Mad Punk?:HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they left because they are HHHs buddy

and of course reigns get the win again UGH


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That dropkick reigns did is one of the hardest possible moves you can do. And reigns did it to perfection.

And i think headliner called this one.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

First thing on RAW that has surprised me


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Da hell was that?!?!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course this bitch gets the win instead of the guy with actual talent. 

SHOCKER. ABSOLUTE SHOCKER.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH SHIT, THE OUTLAWS HAVE GONE CORPORATE! :O


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat turn doe! So unexpected!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Weak Soft Spear :lol


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Reigns with that deity-like spear.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, so Reigns is the only Shield member who's allowed to pin Punk?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat double cross. Guess that confirms HHH/Punk for WM. Wanted Punk to win the Rumble, but I'll settle for that.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Triple H vs Punk is a no doubter now...


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Reigns pinned punk twice! 

:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

so where's :hhh2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Billy Gunn and Road Dogg just fuck off.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow whoever called that, good job.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

THEY DID IT FOR TRIPS


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

NEW AGE OUTLAWS JUST TURNED HEEL IN 2014


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Punk gonna pull a Cena and overcome those odds.

And as typical Reigns gets the pin :no:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT...NAO turned heel on Punk!!! lol (Y) (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

There's the betrayal absolutely no one saw coming a mile away.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice twist to that match, possibly further cementing the Punk vs. Trips feud.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I should have guessed, Punk had his jobbing trunks on.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol that spear


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I just get flashbacks of Billy and Road dogg calling HHH a piece of shit in their 
shoot interviews


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

If only they could bury Punk as they do to Bryan, id be happy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk vs HHH....

NAO texted themselves.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I dare the wwe to go a whole month without having a six man tag on raw


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't understand this "Best In The World" stuff. Punk is way too ungraceful to be considered the "Best In The World" or "Best Since Day One".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> You Mad Punk?:HHH2


Ahhh.. :clap:clap


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh how obvious


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

A NAO heel turn... very very interesting


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe my dream of the Outlaws winning the belts in order to drop them to the Usos and thus pass the torch could come to pass after all? :mark:


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow crowd is dead for the Shield beatdown.

NAO showing their support for HHH it's 1999 all over again


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Reigns already won last week, no need to bury Punk. fpalm


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn, sheild getting that heat


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHY DID THEY TURN AGAINST PUNK?! IT'S NOT LIKE THEY'RE BEST FRIENDS WITH TRIPLE H OR ANYTHING!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Reigns is the only Shield member who can beat Punk. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean with that methhead swagger walk after the powerbomb.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good thing they didn't forget about the eye.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Headliner called it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol, so Reigns is the only Shield member who's allowed to pin Punk?


IT'S NOT POLITICS, HE'S JUST BETTER THAN THEM. :HHH2


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was unexpected. Never thought I'd see the NAO turn heel with the run of appearances they've had.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

New Age Outlaws walk out on Punk
:hhh2 HHH-Punk feud begins


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :lmao:lmao they did the turn now!!!!!!!!!


you were right! (Y)

i wonder who PUNK will get to join him? Mysterio prolly?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Roman fucking Reigns was the GOAT of this match, no doubt lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I like Reigns, but this fucking hard-on WWE has for him is getting out of hand. Stop booking him as so much better than the other members. Give Ambrose the win. Or Rollins.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JBL, The Shield are LITERALLY wolves? :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns was gentler with his spear this week


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yep. some who called that deserve to say "I told ya so". I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Brye said:


> THEY DID IT FOR TRIPS


THEY DID IT FOR BUSINESS


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Can they stop zooming in on Reigns the guy is becoming insufferable to me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh I didn't know.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk/HHH at 'Mania. I'm actually excited for this match. Punk to finally get revenge on Hunter! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips should have come down to the ring


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

No, Punk has not been LITERALLY thrown to the wolves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Obvious turn, but at least it makes sense, since NAO and HHH are old DX buddies. As long as it makes sense.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> I dare the wwe to go a whole month without having a six man tag on raw


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

New Age Outlaws have been watching the How To Turn Heel DVD made by The Miz.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Are WWE commentators contractually obliged to misuse the word 'literally' a certain number of times an episode?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So Punk vs HHH pretty much confirmed. No other reason for NAO to turn on Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH vs NAO in a handicap, sledgehammer and rights to DX contract on a poll ladder match where you win via pinfall.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The 4th member of the Shield has to be that kid Sam from "Clarrisa Explains It All". Remember he always entered and exited through a window?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Punk pretty much lost a 5 on 1 then hah


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan looks like Gabriel Belmont


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder when was the last time anyone in the Wyatt family showered.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk vs HHH will be great. I would love if it was for the title


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Remember Triple H and Punk promos in 2011? Can't wait!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Boring


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

It be funny somebody turn on the lights on Wyatt and said, oops. Sorry. Anyway. If it goes down to HHH vs Punk, so be it. Ready for it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DX reunion? maybe the Kliq...who knows.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would have been interesting if HHH came out and laughed at Punk. Guess we'll have to wait just a little more to see a HHH/Punk confrontation...


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

2 db matches
getting segments

hes getting buried!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan does a decent hypnotized look


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Random..


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Punk/HHH at 'Mania. I'm actually excited for this match. Punk to finally *get revenge on Hunter!* :mark:


:ti


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Punk v HHH

WM 30

:mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan is so cringeworthy now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk vs. Triple H sounds cool....


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

We are one white skinhead group away from a face turn.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> wow i was wrong.


Not the first time.. And certainly not the last.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Also was amused how the WWE Network promo suggested HHH vs Bork was a legendary match eugh, just as bad as the uk showing Cena vs Rock 2 over and over again over the xmas break, neither would make my top 50 or even top 100.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CM Punk vs HHH AGAIN!?!? *yawns*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punk better go over HHH.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gotta love Bray's promos. The man has got it on the mic.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I wonder when was the last time anyone in the Wyatt family showered.


don't think they have running water at the compound


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Incoming Oz.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I like Reigns, but this fucking hard-on WWE has for him is getting out of hand. Stop booking him as so much better than the other members. Give Ambrose the win. Or Rollins.


I agree, I like Reigns but I hate how they are shitting on Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:HHH2

Trips needs to bring that theme back just for one night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Next week, Road Dogg will say that Punk looks like the fryer boy from Ihop. 
Punk will say that his other sister thought that Road Dogg was dead.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Another shit crowd. No reaction at all when that happened. Why even spend money on tickets.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who's really excited for this upcoming HHH/Punk feud? I hope not! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk vs. Triple H sounds cool....


The angle is good, the match will be crap because Triple H is over the hill and Punk is injured/sloppy/unmotivated


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Punk better go over HHH.


fpalm

As if HHH's ego would allow that


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bryan does a decent hypnotized look


lol he always looks like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> don't think they have running water at the compound


Yet he has enough money to pay for a computer with internet access or tweet via a damn smartphone. :vince


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> CM Punk vs HHH AGAIN!?!? *yawns*


:berry

what


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Bryan does a decent hypnotized look


He looked high as shit to me. Has Van Dam snuck into the building?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Punk/HHH at 'Mania. I'm actually excited for this match. Punk to finally get revenge on Hunter! :mark:


HHH is going over.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

They are gonna find monster... the big red one

booooooooooooooooom lol doubt it


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> fpalm
> 
> As if HHH's ego would allow that


 No chance in hell. fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Punk better go over HHH.


Good luck with that, Triple H buried guys that had infinitely more momentum, he's not gonna job at WM when he's been 1-2 the last three WMs.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is dead. WWE should give away rewards to the loudest sections in the arena. Maybe that would help hype up the crowd.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Here come the worst marks in the world.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

More WWE Network plug!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Please let Tamina kick someone :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, AJ is still skipping. That means Batista didn't get a hold of this bitch yet.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AJ time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ!!!!!!!


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn, no Aksana tonight?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron and that rack on AJ :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> fpalm
> 
> As if HHH's ego would allow that


Punk being jobbed out to HHH in '11 was fucking stupid. He better get his win back this time. I hope HHH has enough sense to do that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who's Tamina f*cking up tonight?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

3ddie93 said:


> Another shit crowd. No reaction at all when that happened. Why even spend money on tickets.


If this keeps up, you're going to wish for a violent fan uprising out of the stands.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

HHH vs Kevin Nash at Wrestlemania 30, Punk will be pushed to the side and face 3MB in a 3 on 1 handicap to look strong.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Not the first time.. And certainly not the last.


Wel I know ill be right when HBK doesnt come out of retirement to face DB right?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That bitch been suckin off Goldust backstage?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

EMMA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting for this simple ass bitch to trip while skipping


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Well, AJ is still skipping. That means Batista didn't get a hold of this bitch yet.


Keyword yet. After next week she'll be waddling like a Penguin


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Gold lipstick? Never seen that before.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NXT Emma, random


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Emma :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

or this theme:

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

HOLY EMMA SIGHTING, BATMAN!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

emma coming to the main roster soon?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Well, AJ is still skipping. That means Batista didn't get a hold of this bitch yet.


She'd be squatting if he had


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Well, AJ is still skipping. That means Batista didn't get a hold of this bitch yet.


:jordan4


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thus ends Arkanas push.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

EMMMMAAAAQ!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Emma's going to be the next diva on the roster. Anyone's better then AJ I guess.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Queen Creole said:


> I'm still waiting for this simple ass bitch to trip while skipping


You and me both.
Trip on all the cords.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

EMMA MY FAVORITE DIVA YES


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Emma sighting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

EMMMMMMMMAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

So many mentions of "literally" on WWE tonight. Monsoon is literally disappointed and he's dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ is gonna be the longest reigning Divas champion in history. How pathetic.

Good thing it's the most useless belt in the company.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

You're not funny. At all.
That was to that guy that posted HHH's "theme" :side:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk v HHH needs to be a retirement match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Divas...yawn.. Time for crowd to go to concession stands...buy wrestling buddies to use as pillows


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> You and me both.
> Trip on all the cords.


YES!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> AJ is gonna be the longest reigning Divas champion in history. How pathetic.
> 
> Good thing it's the most useless belt in the company.


They could either make her job to Santina, or a fat rapist.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome 1 said:


> Punk v HHH needs to be a retirement match.


NO


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ looks so fucking sexy tonight...as usual. :yum:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Promoting NXT on Raw? Well that's a shocker. Thought they only wanted to promote meanlingess stuff like the WWE app and totally divas


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> or this theme:
> 
> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> ...


:genius:clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Emma just stood in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Time for Cameron to face plant herself again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 20s 
Emma can sit ringside at #Raw but she can't sit with us!! There's only ONE dancing queen in the #WWE! #nxt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

hbgoo1975 said:


> They could either make her job to Santina, or a fat rapist.


Cool with me.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Cameron is looking delicious tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Punk being jobbed out to HHH in '11 was fucking stupid. He better get his win back this time. I hope HHH has enough sense to do that.


If you've been watching WWE for anything more than 5 years, then you know that there's a 95% chance of Triple H winning, even if not clean.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Naomi!!! That gold lipstick. No girl!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> AJ is gonna be the longest reigning Divas champion in history. How pathetic.
> 
> Good thing it's the most useless belt in the company.


Better her than Maryse.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fix your hair, great way to sell...


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I'd screw Emma's brains out... just saying.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AJ :lenny


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That lipstick on Naomi:westbrook3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> That bitch been suckin off Goldust backstage?!


:lmao:lmao BRILLIANT.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A divas tag team match?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*BOLD PREDICTION*: With Daniel Bryan locked in the cage with Bray Wyatt I believe he will take the opportunity to attack Wyatt and become a face again.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Naomi... that lipstick is not working for you, girl :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah that happened.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunno how AJ's shirts even stay together with all those rips. Would not complain about tearing open.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Emma's been coming on the road lately


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy I wish Kharma was fat and sane and could plant this bitch in the ground.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Emma is already more over than every Diva on the roster. :ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, burried.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Shining wizard is such a cool move, but it looks so weak when Aj performs it. smh


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Mmmmm, love Aj and her beautiful body!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rear view :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> AJ is gonna be the longest reigning Divas champion in history. How pathetic.
> 
> Good thing it's the most useless belt in the company.


How is that pathetic, she is one of the best divas of all time.

I would put her in top 5.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ is going to have the longest reign in the title's history. Good. She deserves it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice of them to give Naomi a bit of a chance to shine post match


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Naomi's ass KILLS me every single freaking time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Naomi vs Aj at the Rumble?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match of the year, right there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> That bitch been suckin off Goldust backstage?!


Hate. I hate you :lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oohhhhh Naomi was about to TURN UP and up the ratchetness.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I may sound like a creep saying this.. But with how small AJ is and the way she moves her body. It's like she's purposely teasing everyone with her ass. And I swear if Naomi makes a duck face with that lipstick on lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Orton is here


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like Goldust got a blowjob from Naomi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Better her than Maryse.


Not really, they're both horrible but AJ's run as GM when she was in 10 segments a night put her at the top of my shitlist.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 Looking to rape a bitch


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lmfaoooo @ the boos when naomi came in.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck off, Boreton.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

That Divas TV show keeps these useless people like the Funk Dolls employed


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh hey the champ is actually on the show :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they just call them "The Authority" just as often or maybe even more often than they call them by their proper names.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton with dat pop. :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

First inductee!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> *BOLD PREDICTION*: With Daniel Bryan locked in the cage with Bray Wyatt I believe he will take the opportunity to attack Wyatt and become a face again.


Nah, man. Too soon, in my opinion...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HOF :mark:
Macho Man?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

OH SHIT HALL OF FAME, BITCHEZ!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DONT SPOIL IT FOR ME. IF ITS NOT MACHO IM DISSAPOINTED


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ultimate Warrior or Jake the Snake?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Crispen Wah Hall of Fame induction after commercials! :lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> Punk v HHH needs to be a retirement match.


You think Triple H is going to let CM Punk retire him?:lmao


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Emma's been coming on the road lately


You ain't seen shit yet. Wait till Batista gets hold of her.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Warrior being announced for the HOF tonight


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that pathetic, she is one of the best divas of all time.
> 
> I would put her in top 5.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that pathetic, she is one of the best divas of all time.
> 
> I would put her in top 5.


Trish
Lita
Melina
Mickie
Beth

The fuck does Tattoo fit in that group with a division full of birds?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait, Emma made a cameo? AND I MISSED IT?!?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

HOF first inductee: this time I will guess Warrior. Or is it too soon?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was thinking the other way around

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

That diva's tag match, with the emma sighting was requested by Batista... he's scouting.


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

Never thought I would see the day the Usos in the main event.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gillberg


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> HOF :mark:
> Macho Man?


I'd say Warrior.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

They should of had Emma make the save .....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If it isn't Savage....I really don't even know anymore.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Looks like Goldust got a blowjob from Naomi.


He deserved one.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Warrior to be inducted! :mark:


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Savage or Warrior with Hogan as the inductee, please WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck whoever was involved in making I, Frankenstein. Boris Karloff is spinning so much in his grave, it is causing seismic disturbances.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Trish
> Lita
> Melina
> Mickie
> ...


Thank you for being the voice of reason as usual Amber


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

naomi got heel heat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Inductee


----------



## Untameable (Dec 15, 2013)

My guess for the first WWE Hall of Fame inductee: Jake "the Snake" Roberts. 2 Weeks in a row... is it 2 good to be true?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

First HOF induction: New Age Outlaws

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol at people saying triple h won't job to punk while also being serious. Punk isn't jobbing to triple h one again, they learned their lesson from the last time they made that fatal mistake. It's not happening again.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Goldberg for Hall Of Fame


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AJ top 5 diva all time.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Khali to be inducted





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

SP103 said:


> The 4th member of the Shield has to be that kid Sam from "Clarrisa Explains It All". Remember he always entered and exited through a window?


Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it how the NAO turned on Punk and there's already a Punk vs. Triple H Discussion Thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Fuck whoever was involved in making I, Frankenstein. Boris Karloff is spinning so much in his grave, it is causing seismic disturbances.


Im going to watch it. yeah it will be stupid, but its better than what else is coming out this month.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

All we need is the Great Khali and a fat transvestite who does nothing but stand there in a T-Shirt, ponytail and jeans, and scream at ringside.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

HOF? The gobbledy gooker?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Obviously, David Arquette's being inducted.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that pathetic, she is one of the best divas of all time.
> 
> I would put her in top 5.


good lord


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

no, it's got to be Mantaur or Big Bully Busick..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton is scared and acting like a bitch because contenders are coming for him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Obviously, David Arquette's being inducted.


*HELL NO!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This company :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Trish
> Lita
> Melina
> Mickie
> ...


She is better than Melinda IMO.

And AJ is by far the best heel diva of all time even if she isn't the best wrestler.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Orton acting like a little bitch. Go sit your punk ass in a corner and settle down.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Kofi :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just realized. Orton mentioning his 3 fellow "Class of 2002" dudes. That's kinda neat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SKILLZ is a dead man.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Go on Orton, kick Kofi's ass. I believe in you


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

...really, Randy to rape and pillage Kofi again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dammmn they just buried the fuck out of Kofi:lmao:lmao

JOEY YOU BETTER RUN N!GGA


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nobody lame for now........


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton vs Kofi #32537437658578458484848484878484854 fpalm


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Kane looks wonderful :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

oh wow a kofi kingston match for the WWE Heavyweight Champion. Why are they making the title look so mid card?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Orton: I'm pissed

Kane: you can bury a guy

Orton: K


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> Lol at people saying triple h won't job to punk while also being serious. Punk isn't jobbing to triple h one again, they learned their lesson from the last time they made that fatal mistake. It's not happening again.


Yeah it is, HHH's beating Punk at Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old bitch excited about the time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

People will completely forget how horrendous this show has been if Hogan makes a return later tonight...I'm 100% sure.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Lol at people saying triple h won't job to punk while also being serious. Punk isn't jobbing to triple h one again, they learned their lesson from the last time they made that fatal mistake. It's not happening again.


You're talking about HHH, there is every chance he makes Punk job, that's what Trips does.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *HELL NO!*


problem? :troll


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm very happy to see the great and powerful Oz grant Randall's new year's resolution of having a heart and emotions during his promos. Thank You Based Oz. :'D



TripleG said:


> Fuck whoever was involved in making I, Frankenstein. Boris Karloff is spinning so much in his grave, it is causing seismic disturbances.


But Aaron Eckhart tho. :shaq2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

He's stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> She is better than Melinda IMO.
> 
> And AJ is by far the best heel diva of all time even if she isn't the best wrestler.


Just stop.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> ...really, Randy to rape and pillage Kofi again?


Could be worse, he could shit in his bag.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

KHALI


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Since you angry, you can take it out on some Mid Card Jobber. Kane - Problem solver of the year


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I WANTED SAVAGE!

Oh well, Warrior!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WARRIOR :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WARRIOR!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! WARRIOR!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh shit


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Warrior!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Lol at people saying triple h won't job to punk while also being serious. Punk isn't jobbing to triple h one again, they learned their lesson from the last time they made that fatal mistake. It's not happening again.


Are you new to WWE, & more importantly, Triple H?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

WARRIOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Orton - Kofi. Gotta love them classics...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We called it. Warrior. He's headlining.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Savage won't get inducted this year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:mark


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

WARRIAH!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well there you go


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Warrior going in before Savage? BULLSHIT!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

OH SHITTTTT


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Lord


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Ullllllllllllllllllllllllltimateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Warrrrrrriooooooorrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*ULTIMATE WARRIOR* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

THEEEEE ULLLLLLTIMATE WARRRRRRRIORRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

fuck!


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

WARRIOR HOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

THE ULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLTIMATE WARRIOR!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yes :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DESTRUCITY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL Nice. Ult. Warrior!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

fuck yea


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I will always like Warrior for the WM7 match with Savage, amazing storytelling


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so I guess we will get an ass kissing ultimate warrior DVD now LOL

Its a given the warrior would be in the HOF after being in WWE 13


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't wait for Warriors speech at the HoF event :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ultimate Warrior. Hall of Fame is starting off right.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: warrior!!! about time


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

AAAAHHHH


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Hell Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ITS ONLY RIGHT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This old bitch excited about the time.


hopefully it's to his retirement


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So are we pro-steroids now, Vince?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

But I thought Ultimate Warrior was an unprofessional psychopath and a flash in the pan?!?!? What happened??? Change our tune Vince??? 

Oh and I thought Vince was a jerk that you hated working for? What's the matter Warrior? Need the paycheck?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

WARRIORRRRRRR! Seriously, who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WARRIOR! :mark:


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Called it, like some others here.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ahh shit


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha wow it really is Warrior


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ.

THA WARRIAH!!! IS HOF-BOUND!!! *snorts excessively* :O


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah it is, HHH's beating Punk at Mania.


No, he's not. Only an idiot would think otherwise.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Warrior in the Hall of Fame and the WWE Network is debuting. The Mayans were about two years off


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. Sean Mooney looking around like "what the fuck."


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This guy before Savage? -_-


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Warrior?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha those warrior promos. Classic.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

100% Hogan to induct him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still remember when they made a DVD just to bury this guy, now he's going into the HOF.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can see Batista inducting him since he was a fan of his growing up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Warrior's HOF speech has some SERIOUS potential.

:mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

THE ULTIMATE FINKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RENEE :homer


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why did my skeptical ass at 5 years old side eye this bastard being on the sauce before I even knew what the sauce was? :lmao
He was everything, though. Him, Savage, Piper and the Rockers were the reasons I became a fan in the first place.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love the complete u-turn from the Self-Destruction message.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Bout time. Like him or not he deserves to be there. Weren't they waiting on permission for Savage?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty obvious it was going to be Warrior. Not sure why so many people doubted it.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Renee I love you <3


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

greendude11 said:


> WARRIORRRRRRR! Seriously, who didn't see this coming?


Unbelievable! Ultimate Warrior headlining the Hall Of Fame! It was coming............


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Heyman got a bigger pop than Warrior


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Vince should just induct the Poffo family so that Savage can get in.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

PhilThePain said:


> Warrior in the Hall of Fame and the WWE Network is debuting. The Mayans were about two years off


Quote of the year right here.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Knew it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

99% of those bastard kids don't have a clue who the warrior is. LOL


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Trish
> Lita
> Melina
> Mickie
> ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Warrior's HOF speech has some SERIOUS potential.
> 
> :mark:


Oh my god...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally, we'll deserved WARRIOR!!!!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Was that the "big surprise?"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel fucking great just watching that Warrior package


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

It's really happening.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home and got to see this Warrior package. How has Raw been? Did i miss all the good things again.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

BORAK LESNAR!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Armestyle said:


> Renee I love you <3


Beta as fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

i couldn't understand anything warrior said in that video package.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

We all know Renae is a Heyman gal.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Warrior is a legend.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Can't wait for that hof speech.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love Heyman calling out Big Show for KOing a manager


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee looking GOOD, as usual.

:damn


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Renee + Paul E :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Renee doe. :yum:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why the fuck does WWE honestly think they can make The Big Show look like a threat to Lesnar? Seriously, and after punching Colter?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior HOF!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Heyman pointing out the weird booking :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brock grunts that to Heyman every night. :ass


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul standing up for mah boi Zeb :trips2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

EAT, EAT SOME MORE, EAT AGAIN AND TAKE A NAP


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Derek said:


> I still remember when they made a DVD just to bury this guy, now he's going into the HOF.


Never say never in wrestling. Vince wants everyone back in the fold, I think, at the end of the day.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well its easy to call considering Warrior promoted their latest video game. They really better have Savage in this crop of HoFs also.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eat. Sleep with Sable. Conquer. Repeat.

Doesn't sound like a bad credo to me.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Waaaaaah! Warrior before Savage?!" Did you people ever consider that they could be inducted at the same time?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NearFall said:


> Warrior is a legend.


INDEED!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Heyman is too GOAT.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Warrior?


No


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Has Heyman's mouth always been this weird? Looked like theres an issue with his upper teeth.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Never say never in wrestling. Vince wants everyone back in the fold, I think, at the end of the day.


Except for a certain murderer..............


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't wait for his speech. - JBL 

LOL 


I told Paul to say something stupid and he did. :brock


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Coach ‏@CMPunk 2m
[email protected] in the hall of fame. Overdue. Randy Savage next please.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Why did what I quoted appear as me saying it? Either way to whoever said

"Renee I love you"

Beta as fuck son.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> 99% of those bastard kids don't have a clue who the warrior is. LOL




So true, :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I always pronounce Brock Lesnar the way Paul Heyman does.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"I'm not intimidated, nor am I impressed."

Same here, Heyman.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I would have rather had Warrior be in the Rumble and shown to be inducted later after to the Rumble . God i am praying the Royal Rumble will have a good crowd.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton with them pops.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They've done zero Royal Rumble PPV build.

I feel so bad for Joey the Wildcat right now. And Cena Sr is so getting punted again.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone who doesnt think Big Show is a legit threat is a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE wants us to take a guy who was dancing in a diaper less than a month ago as a serious threat to Lesnar? fpalm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

THE BLOOD OF THE MOON WARRIORS CAN RUN WILD THROUGH OUR SOULS AND OUR LIFE FORCE MAY EXPERIENCE THE SUPREME JUDGEMENT OF THA WOOOOORRRRIOOOOOORRRRR!!!!!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Except for a certain murderer..............


Snuka's a hall of famer.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Still can't believe a Lesnar match is being wasted on Big Show, a guy nobody cares to see, and a guy I don't think anybody ever has cared to see.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Just got home and got to see this Warrior package. How has Raw been? Did i miss all the good things again.


Wyatt/Bryan lost their match against the Usos and are getting a steel cage rematch tonight.

The NAO turned on CM Punk in the middle of a 6 man tag against The Shield.

Other than that, nothing really noteworthy happened.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Champ, y'all.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does Orton still have two titles? Does this mean they are going to have two titles again at some point?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> "I'm not intimidated, nor am I impressed."
> 
> Same here, Heyman.


First time in who knows how long Heyman had a line I liked.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Bork wins lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao 'R.K.POO'


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

BORE-TON TIME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does Orton still have two titles? Does this mean they are going to have two titles again at some point?


Sell more merchandise.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Snuka's a hall of famer.


No, I did not mean the Superfly! The guy I was referring to died!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They pretty much named Orton's next feuds: Cena, then Lesnar, then Batista.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*But who is Heyman's client?*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ninealevyn said:


> Has Heyman's mouth always been this weird? Looked like theres an issue with his upper teeth.


there's an issue with his bottom ones too. They're shitty looking


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holding those belts warm for THE ANIMAL.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does Orton still have two titles? Does this mean they are going to have two titles again at some point?


I think they're leaving the door open for something like that for Wrestlemania.



Stad said:


> Holding those belts warm for THE ANIMAL.


That would make me v. sad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

3 bulletin points (in Alphabetical order because WF doesn't have Bulletin Points) 
A: Borky Sporky doesn't do "B" towns like Providence Rhode Island

B: Ops Director Kane is gold

C: If the warrior ever had to piss in a cup for a drug test that cup would melt like it was the blood from the Alien Franchise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK please explain this to me. 

John Cena was defeated CLEAN AS A FUCKING WHISTLE by Randy Orton and now he's the bad guy because he doesn't want to face him again? Why should he? Cena fucking lost! Back of the line bitch, give Randy some new opponents!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

hbgoo1975 said:


> No, I did not mean the Superfly! The guy I was referring to died!


i know


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd much rather preferred Lesnar/Henry, to be honest.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Your Champ! You know that Heel that is either hardly on the show nor given the time to put on a good Heel promo unless hes lying .


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

devils due looks crazy.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stad said:


> Holding those belts warm for THE ANIMAL.


Animals gotta eat too


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The only disappointment of the Warrior video package is no glimpse of Triple H getting :buried at XII


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This ad with the mother is pretty creepy if you ask me


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what. Wrestlemania should be a musical.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *But who is Heyman's client?*


BRRRRRRAWWWWK LESSSSSSSSNAAAAAAAAR


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :lmao 'R.K.POO'


He'll be a great smark one day 8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like it's "jobbin' like a fool" time for ol' Kofi.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What is this "I,Frankenstein" shit? It has nothing to do with fucking Frankenstein


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Royal Rumble's still coming, right? Wouldn't know it by this show.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> They pretty much named Orton's next feuds: Cena, then Lesnar, then Batista.


except the EC pretty much makes a feud irrelevant in between rumble and wm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

As much as I would love to see Bryan winning the title from Orton, I think it's Batista that's going to walk out of 'Mania holding the belts.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> OK please explain this to me.
> 
> John Cena was defeated CLEAN AS A FUCKING WHISTLE by Randy Orton and now he's the bad guy because he doesn't want to face him again? Why should he? Cena fucking lost! Back of the line bitch, give Randy some new opponents!


I don't consider a win to be clean when handcuffs are involved.

But Cena gets a rematch because he's Cena. And I think it's going to be Cena vs Batista at Mania.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Love that old spice commercial lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd love to have seen Lesnar/Ziggler just to witness the sick bumps Dolph would take.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Those women look like a group of diverse mrs doubtfires


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm actually interested in the main event. Something better happen.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> I'd much rather preferred Lesnar/Henry, to be honest.


Exact same here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain Ed said:


> What is this "I,Frankenstein" shit? It has nothing to do with fucking Frankenstein


Sure it does. Its The Frankenstein Monster.... fighting angels


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> No, I did not mean the Superfly! The guy I was referring to died!


Pretty sure Luger is still alive. So is Snuka. I don't remember a dead murderer. Did Savage kill anyone? Does Eddie have an untold secret? Wait... it was Bossman, right? I bet he fucked a few guys up in Cobb County Prison.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Who was the last WWE Champion to lose his title at EC?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dammmmn. Absolutely no fucks given for Joey.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

SKILLZ ALL DAY..., but it's night time....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Setting up Cena vs Batista in a Duct Tape match :cena3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd seems completely dead, must be time for a Boreton match.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Kofi got 0 reaction LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I'd love to have seen Lesnar/Ziggler just to witness the sick bumps Dolph would take.


Lesnar would accidentally kill him, but everyone would think Ziggler is just selling.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Are we going to see another STUPID STUPID?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, Kofi is going to job to Orton...again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kofi gives up his shirt and passes on the lice to the kiddies.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OK please explain this to me.
> 
> John Cena was defeated CLEAN AS A FUCKING WHISTLE by Randy Orton and now he's the bad guy because he doesn't want to face him again? Why should he? Cena fucking lost! Back of the line bitch, give Randy some new opponents!


Cena gets a rematch for his title like everyone else I don't understand how people don't get that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wildcat looking like a punk bitch as usual wearing Shabba Ranks' stretch pants. 
Doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

In 2009, the crowd would be going nuts for this match, but years later, they could not care any less.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Orton is the WWE champion and HHH loves him more than DB yet DB is closing the show and Orton is wrestling now?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess the fans are tired of his character because they know he is going to job.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi's bandanna doesn't match his attire whatsoever despite him being of the most consistently swagged out guys on the roster. Looks like he's running dangerously low on his amount of fucks to give, especially since he's facing the guy who damned him to mid-card hell.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Balls Mahonney goes in the Hall of fame next


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dead crowd for Kofi's entrance. :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Punkholic said:


> I'd much rather preferred Lesnar/Henry, to be honest.


I think most everybody would.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord, poor Kofi lol.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Funny enough, *I* am wondering why Batista is coming back, too.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Kofi's trunks are "stupid"


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Kofi gives up his shirt and passes on the lice to the kiddies.


Live only like clean hair


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

TheLoneShark said:


> Pretty sure Luger is still alive. So is Snuka. I don't remember a dead murderer. Did Savage kill anyone? Does Eddie have an untold secret? *Wait... it was Bossman, right? I bet he fucked a few guys up in Cobb County Prison.*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nailz :draper2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> The only disappointment of the Warrior video package is no glimpse of Triple H getting :buried at XII




:drake1


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does Orton still have two titles? Does this mean they are going to have two titles again at some point?


I wish they did a repeat of Vengeance 2001. Rock,Jericho,SCSA, and Kurt Angle. (current times - Cena, D.Bryan, Punk, Orton) However, they did it wrong.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> The only disappointment of the Warrior video package is no glimpse of Triple H getting :buried at XII


Best thing ever, still cracks me up 18 years on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> OK please explain this to me.
> 
> John Cena was defeated CLEAN AS A FUCKING WHISTLE by Randy Orton and now he's the bad guy because he doesn't want to face him again? Why should he? Cena fucking lost! Back of the line bitch, give Randy some new opponents!


Champions always have a rematch clause, what is there to not get?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> except the EC pretty much makes a feud irrelevant in between rumble and wm


Listen to the commentary, he's facing them, they couldn't be any more obvious.

The EC could be either an IC/US title unification match or Batista defending his title shot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Obese Turtle said:


> I think most everybody would.


True. Everyone but WWE Creative, sadly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Who was the last WWE champion to lose his title at Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Captain Ed said:


> What is this "I,Frankenstein" shit? It has nothing to do with fucking Frankenstein


It is a Frankenstein movie based on a comic adaptation i think.. People seem to be hating on it but i loved Underworld so il be giving it a shot .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE: Momentum killer :vince2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kofi's pants look like Evan Bourne's locker minus the heat lamp and package of ez-widers.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Listen to the commentary, he's facing them, they couldn't be any more obvious.
> 
> The EC could be either an IC/US title unification match or Batista defending his title shot.


lol they are not going to waste the EC for that. We had one TLC match at TLC and it was for the title. We will have one EC match and it's going to be for the title.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 3m 
Ewww...clearly the let ANYONE into the show. RT @WWEUniverse: Was that??? @EmmaWWE in the crowd? #RAW #EMMAultion @WWENXT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone remember these two having a great match at MSG in 2009, I think? Really good match that was.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What a shitty boring match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great way to build the Cena/Orton feud by not having them interact at all tonight so far.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

KICK OUT OF THAT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Kick out of that!" 

Fucking LOL!!!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Asenath said:


> Funny enough, *I* am wondering why Batista is coming back, too.


Really? Have you watched NXT lately? Fresh pussy is your answer.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

With this commentating I am expecting another Selfie :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#1 Wrestling Company, y'all.
Rumble is next Sunday!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are Orton and Cena all surprised when their opponents kick out of non-finishers?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still watching this because Summer Rae hasn't shown up yet and every second she gets on TV is worth waiting for. :yum:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LETS GO PATRIOTS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Stad said:


> Who was the last WWE champion to lose his title at Elimination Chamber?


Sheamus 4 years ago.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Randy Orton chants. Poor Kofi. No one gives a fuck about him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi getting beat like a runaway slave. And the fuck is with that brief "Ran-dy Or-ton!" chant? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Great way to build the Cena/Orton feud by not having them interact at all tonight so far.


Given who these two are, that may be the best answer.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

please end this soon. Those Midnight Marauders pants are giving me vertigo


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

KICK OUT OF THAT, STOOPID


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:udfk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How is Kofi Kingston not dead yet? Wrap this shit up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton gets decent reactions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, this is boring.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheLoneShark said:


> Really? Have you watched NXT lately? Fresh pussy is your answer.


Too bad sex addiction isn't covered under the Wellness Program.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"KICK OUT OF THAT!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

JBL keeps going on about Warrior's HOF speech. He is a damn good orator


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This match is basically Orton raping Kofi.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't even remember the last time Kingston won a match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ever since Joey stopped riding on dat bus :ass with his road wife, he's been looking like an even bigger bitch. Tattoo better sleep with one eye open.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Vince has said a lot more about Ultimate warrior than that.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Orton: Kick outta that. Kick outta that
*kicks out*
Orton: STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

There must be some racists Caucasians making up the crowd there......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope Warrior's acceptance speech is as nutty as this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know you ain't shit when the fans boo your comeback. Joey should just start selling drugs because it's a wrap for him at this point.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Queen Creole said:


> Sheamus 4 years ago.


Thanks, you were the only one to reply lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just tuned in but what the fuuuuuuuck is Kofi wearing?

:ti


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

How funny would it be if Warrior gave a coherent, articulate as fuck HOF speech?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, this is just riveting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

match going to commercial with one guy on the floor, haven't seen that before


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can anyone recall when the last time Kofi won a match was? 'Cause I fucking can't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eduard Khil said:


> JBL keeps going on about Warrior's HOF speech. He is a damn good orator


Pretty much JBL is expecting a double cross and Warrior going insane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This match :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope they're dragging this out until 3am for a Hogan return


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

boring


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> lol they are not going to waste the EC for that. We had one TLC match at TLC and it was for the title. We will have one EC match and it's going to be for the title.


They're not gonna name drop an Orton/Lesnar potential feud on commentary if they're not planning on following up on that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Taking commercial breaks in the middle of matches as no fucks were given


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TripleG said:


> I hope Warrior's acceptance speech is as nutty as this.


Well, he is technically right.

Kofi vs Orton goes to a commercial break.....:lmao Amazing.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

who is Joey?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> You know you ain't shit when the fans boo your comeback. Joey should just start selling drugs because it's a wrap for him at this point.


No need to go illegal. Can never have enough gypsy cabs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Evolution said:


> who is Joey?


Kofi


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Way to make the champion and the #1 contender look strong...putting them in matches against two wrestlers who haven't won in more than a fucking month at least.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

And more importantly, why do people think Hogan is returning? The rumour literally started on this forum as a joke between members in the chatbox and now people are like... Actually expecting it...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> who is Joey?


Kofi. Last year he said he wish his name was Joey in an interview. So for the last year I've called him Joey or JOEY THE WILDCAT. (Since he called himself the wildcat as well)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Zzzzz....


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> How funny would it be if Warrior gave a coherent, articulate as fuck HOF speech?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would be like when Maria suddenly said something smart when Bischoff was 'fired' from raw.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Taking commercial breaks in the middle of matches as no fucks were given


It's a bad sign when a commercial kicks in and I say - out loud - "thank fuck for that."

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Evolution said:


> And more importantly, why do people think Hogan is returning? The rumour literally started on this forum as a joke between members in the chatbox and now people are like... Actually expecting it...


#ThePowerOfTheChatbox


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When is the last time Orton had a match that wasn't boring

I love how Kofi jobs to most mid carders in 5 minutes, yet he is giving Orton the WWE champion trouble.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You know you ain't shit when the fans boo your comeback. Joey should just start selling drugs because it's a wrap for him at this point.


Who the hell is Joey?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God, what the fuck is Kofi wearing?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Queen Creole said:


> Sheamus 4 years ago.


undertaker as well because the lead up to WM 26. UT vs SM Pt II.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> No need to go illegal. Can never have enough gypsy cabs.


Well he could pass for a Jamaican and that's what Jamaicans do. Either smoke and sell weed or open up a Jamaican food joint. Or a dance hall..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the fuck happened to the Khali/Sandow feud?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost wish Orton would just punt Kofi. They have no idea what to do with him and it's been like that for years. Years of overness mean nothing.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This is just a lynching.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cole is "impressed" with Kofi, means Orton wins.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you guys not watched the show in the past months??? Kofi has worn this for months now..no surprise.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, this match is completely boring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Can anyone tell me what the fuck happened to the Khali/Sandow feud?


Its over. Khali won, right? Sandow only won the first match because of bad ref work.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kofi's outfit doe. fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

TheLoneShark said:


> How funny would it be if Warrior gave a coherent, articulate as fuck HOF speech?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I actually expect this. He is a well-spoken guy


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Evolution said:


> And more importantly, why do people think Hogan is returning? The rumour literally started on this forum as a joke between members in the chatbox and now people are like... Actually expecting it...


Didn't it start with a Piper tweet? Surely nobody intelligent actually reads the chatbox?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Well he could pass for a Jamaican and that's what Jamaicans do. Either smoke and sell weed or open up a Jamaican food joint. Or a dance hall..


Pastafari!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This match is just terrible booking, the crowd are solidly behind the heel, stupid booking. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Can anyone tell me what the fuck happened to the Khali/Sandow feud?


Shhh! Do you actually want creative to hear you and bring that shit back? :vick


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why couldn't Kofi be replaced in this match by the Miz.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> When is the last time Orton had a match that wasn't boring


Dam, you're going to have to go back a couple years for that. Its that bad


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Its over. Khali won, right? Sandow only won the first match because of bad ref work.


I'm pretty sure Sandow's leg was under the ropes when Khali pinned him or at least that's what the commentators said.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Never really understood why using the ring steps or the announce table never counted towards a disqualification the same way using a table or something would.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok wrap it up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Have you guys not watched the show in the past months??? Kofi has worn this for months now..no surprise.


No he's never had the Tour of The Amazon pants with the Area 51 alien on his ass attire.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

"Punt" chant. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THIS MATCH IS BORING.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Zzzz's are building


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> They're not gonna name drop an Orton/Lesnar potential feud on commentary if they're not planning on following up on that.


not happening...they have the means to book 6 of their top guys (which can include both Lesnar and Batista ) in one match for the title in the Chamber. that is a bigger ticket than a singles match of just Orton and Lesnar.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Come on end this match already


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

STOP THE PAIN


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Remember when these two had a great feud back in like '09.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Can anyone tell me what the fuck happened to the Khali/Sandow feud?


Does it even matter? And can it eve be considered a feud? They had 2 matches. 

Some things are just better off being forgotten, and this is one of them.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Well, this match is completely boring.


Imagine when Orton and that old timer Bastita are stinking it up in the mainevent of WM. zzzz

As an aside, RAW is suffering because they've completely bottled up their best performer, Daniel Bryan, and replaced him with this imposter, Daniel Wyatt in nothing tag matches.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw: "Kingston just won't die."

Cole: "Maybe he should."

Jesus Christ, I can't. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JBL telling Kofi to die? :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So...should i care that Kofi is getting murdered?

Add the fact I don't care about Orton, this is just boring shit


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's 2pm in the afternoon and I feel like falling asleep.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The most boring match in this short year so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg. Why did this match go for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Eduard Khil said:


> I actually expect this. He is a well-spoken guy


Until you give him a mic on a wrestling show, at which point he can't put a sentence together.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel bad for those in the crowd who paid to see this crap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kofi's pants look like a banana splattered onto a shade of grass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why is this STILL going on? Am I wrong in thinking WWE is doing a test to find out how many viewers they can lose in a given segment?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The anticipation is building for an RKO out of nowhere...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton is pissed at the crowd chanting for him & cheering him. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Dam, you're going to have to go back a couple years for that. Its that bad


Oh is that why you have 2009 on your username? because that was a the year of his last non boring match>


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Never any wasted movement by Orton"

As this motherfucker JUST WALKS AROUND. FUCK.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay why the fuck is this match still going.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

If I were there I'd have a sign saying "Take it home Orton"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

end this match!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STAHP IT.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Holy shit, this isn't over? I could be missing out on a 5 star match (LEL) and I really couldn't care less.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I am going to watch Archer now. 

Season Premiere! See y'all in half an hour!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Imagine when Orton and that old timer Bastita are stinking it up in the mainevent of WM. zzzz
> 
> As an aside, RAW is suffering because they've completely bottled up their best performer, Daniel Bryan, and replaced him with this imposter, Daniel Wyatt in nothing tag matches.



i hope they end it tonight in the Steel Cage. He is locked inside all alone with Bray Wyatt. It has to end.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Evolution said:


> It's 2pm in the afternoon and I feel like falling asleep.


It 3AM here in the UK. I should be sleeping my dam self but no im still up watching this crap. Life is unfair


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Boreton can't even make killing Kofi look entertaining.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Who the hell is Joey?





Headliner said:


> Kofi. Last year he said he wish his name was Joey in an interview. So for the last year I've called him Joey or JOEY THE WILDCAT. (Since he called himself the wildcat as well)


^^^^

Man is this is awful. What the fuck is creative/Vince/HHH thinking. (I'm guessing their stretching for time and in this case it's bad time management)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can someone PLEASE end this match already? I'm begging you...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Match is putting me to sleep


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Well he could pass for a Jamaican and that's what Jamaicans do. Either smoke and sell weed or open up a Jamaican food joint. Or a dance hall..


You gotta come to Brooklyn. You'd be amazed at how many jamaican "cab" drivers there are loading up the minivans in front of the hospital


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This match is just horrible. Damn is this boring and dragging on forever it feels like


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

END THE MATCH!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Needs more headlocks :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are they serious with this match being this fucking long? I know they have to kill time, but come the fuck on.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The crowd is damn near dead at this point.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Omfg. Why did this match go for more than 2 minutes.


Three hours.

:vince3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Archer could not have premiered at a better time.


Buh bye. :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Why is this match still going on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did someone snort coke and cause a scene backstage. Why is this still happening?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

orton is just a snooze fest of a wrestler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck your headlocks Randy. RKO this bastard, punt Cena Sr. and let's get on with the show.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HOLY SHIT, END IT ALREADY :lol this is awful.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe Kofi wanted to put over Randy!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What are they chanting? I hear two.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Boring Chants


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shit here:lol











abrown0718 said:


> You gotta come to Brooklyn. You'd be amazed at how many jamaican "cab" drivers there are loading up the minivans in front of the hospital


Really? It's not the arabs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Yeah, I am going to watch Archer now.
> 
> Season Premiere! See y'all in half an hour!


Lucky you. I'm still on season four but I'm planning to be done by the morning.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JBL says what we are all thinking


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the fuuuuuck is this?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How come there have not been "boring" chants yet?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Was this changed to a 60 Minute Ironman during the break on the WWE APP or something?

LEL KOFI KOFI KOFI KOFI :mark:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KOFI!!!!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF
KOFI won that clean LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton lost to Kofi

:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Um. What.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Huh.....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh so thats why it went so fucking long


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> The crowd is damn near dead at this point.


This match was designed to kill us


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

sandow and kofi getting solid tv time


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

That worthless jobber beat Orton?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This long ass match and Kofi wins :ti :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Whaaaaaa...? Can't say I expected that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HAHA WHY????


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao

DAT JOBBER RIGHT?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

YEAH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stad said:


>


That dude on the left with the beard wants dat dick :ass
The girl does too.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCKING FLYING FUCK


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

SHOCKING...BUT BORING


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hahaha what the fuck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy fuck :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHA. :dance


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Kofi actually won?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WTF :lmao
KOFI AIN'T STOOPID NO MOAR


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Orton can lose but Cena can't? fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ladies and gentlemen, John Cena's opponent at the Royal Rumble. :lmao


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Kofi Jobston won :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is that? Kofi beats Orton? What was the purpose of that? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Wait a minute wait a fucking minute*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

:saul


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wait, what? Is this the beginning of the WILDCAT?

Match still sucked and it will do nothing for Kofi because he'll get destroyed by Orton in weeks to come


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... didn't need to be that long though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats one of the biggest surprises i've ever witnessed.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Woah WHAT???? It was a boring match but Kofi won?? Really?? Wow. Didn't see that coming...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dafuq??? Kofi won??? Stupid! Stupid!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS???!!

The amount of Bitch they're making Randy look is just phenomenal lmao This is our champion ladies and gentle man lol

Sheesh, did he piss someone off backstage or fail a drug test and we didn't find out?????


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

wow. big push for Kofi in 2014?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

KOFI #1 CONTENDER :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao wow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kofi for WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena Sr should've ran 10 minutes ago.
Oh well.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

WHAT THE ABSOLUTE FUCK :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cena's dad about to die.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

KOFI KOFI KOFI 

:mark:


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sooo Cena beats Sandow and Orton loses to Kofi nice to see wwe building up the champions


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

God forbid Cena lose on RAW fpalm


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kofi beat Orton!

Only 4 years too late.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy fuck! Kofi got a win! Maybe he got bored too and ended it shoot...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy piss lol didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

This match the difference between Orton and Cena.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kofi gets his win back after 5 years. LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well here comes the punts.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

WHAT IN THE FUCK? I THOUGHT ORTON HATED KOFI AND WANTED TO BURY HIM, BUT HE ACTUALLY PUT HIM OVER?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

looooooooooooooooool


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Orton is a Diva lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If we do not see Orton punt him or go in a rage i have give up on his current heel run >.<.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That kid covering his ears behind the announce team :lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, that woke the crowd up!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

rightttttt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kofi beats Orton clean. That is a clean victory, not handcuffing a dude to win.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lmao the pure fuckery


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I was going to say that if this match goes any longer, people are going to make threads about how Kofi is in line for a push because he went so long with Orton.

But he won in the middle of my post... Fuck now they are.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena's dad better watch out.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and there is your face of the company...boom


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Cena's dad coming soon, calling it now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:rock5 and the point of that was? 

please don't let this lead to a Joey push


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

he's abvout to attack Cena Sr.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

GOOD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

He's going to call the crowd stupid now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

CENA SR


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Deserved it :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So shouldn't Randy be suspended and arrest for hitting a fan?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. Down goes Cena!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Annnnnnnnnd our champ is throwing a fucking tantrum. I can't! lol

yeah, we didn't see that attack on Cena's father coming lol derp


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So do they use this momentum to build up Kofi or will he aimlessly go back to doing random shit here and there.

Orton attack Cena Sr again :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care if Wade Barrett wins the WWE title on one leg, that was the shocker of the year right there. HILARIOUS.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 GOING OFF ON CENA'S FATHER :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Redoing that story I see...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

kill him!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He can't even punt Cena Senior :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's going to win at RR now


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Orton throwing a Bobby Roode-type fit here. Only a matter of time 'til we see chairs flying.

But only SuperCena!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn hes fast


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena's dad :lmao

Time to overcome some odds. lel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What was the point of that? Kofi won't win anything, anyway.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

LMAO @ Orton beating up Cena's father....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Just to setup an attack on SR Cena


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ZOMG I.E.D. STRIKES AGAIN.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait a fucking second, they let Kofi get a win over Orton, but they couldn't let Sandow get a fucking win over Cena?

This. Fucking. Company.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Horrible line reading from Cole, horrible "that's... that's John Cena's father"...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Old guy corpsing like a motherfucker


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Miz Dad > Cena Dad


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol redoing the storyline omg lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL CENAS DAD LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old bitch should've worn a Mysterio mask. All Orton did was mush him.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is that fucking Gallagher????


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf why didn't Cena annihilate Orton?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking ringside doctors fpalm


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

seriously so fucking weak, orton needs to stay away from the title picture after wrestlemania for good


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What an original story...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

BROKEN KAYFABE

:side:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao Ofcourse. Just. Ofcourse.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Cena mouthing "You Mutha!"


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm to old for this xD lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Meanwhile Old Super Mario Brother in the blue sweater is just looking at all this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember when Orton kicked Cena's dad in the head :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He should have attacked Miz's dad.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This again? Punt time. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena gonna' fk' Orton up at the Rumble :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh oh Randy :lol


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

lol pathetic


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fucking christ.. This shit again


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This can't get any funnier


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the fakery of these people


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

How is he dead from this? Cena sr got a glass jaw :lmao


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

It's Mario! He looks so different in blue


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton barely touched him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It sure did take them long to get to Cena's pop.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cenas dad laying face down in sticky pop and chewed up popcorn :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton beating up Cena's dad. :lmao


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol, this is awesome.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

What does Choke2Death think of all this?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Give Cena a Golden Globe dammnit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TEhy should have Daniel Bryan come out during that tax ad, they were playing his theme


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

2006 called they want their storyline back


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

ORTON VS. CENA SR AT WRASSLEMANIA 30... CENA FINALLY GOES OVER


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They acting like this man got shot lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

For a second there I thought Orton hit a regular fan and was tweaking from losing his HGH fixes from A-Roids


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

2007 all over again


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Bitch in the red dress 

Can't act


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

OH..right Orton loses to give more of a push to Cena..the circle of life is complete


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If Cena's Dad was like Miz's Dad, this wouldn't had happen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena must not give a fuck about his dad when he gives him front row seats while he's feuding with Orton.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Clique said:


> So do they use this momentum to build up Kofi or will he aimlessly go back to doing random shit here and there.
> 
> Orton attack Cena Sr again :lmao


I'm calling another random run as ic champ...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's like I'm in 2007 again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kofi should be #1 contender since he beat Orton right?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Is this 2007?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao omg not this again


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

'07 seems like 'nam to Vince.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nobody cared about ringside doctor shit until Lawler had his heart attack


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> I'm to old for this xD lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Look pretty young to me xD

I wanted a PUNT!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So Cena is winning at the Rumble then.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Kofi beat Orton?

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Jesus, how many times has Cena's dad been knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

So Orton lost clean to a guy who hasn't won a match in over a month. The purpose of him losing the match is so he can get frustrated and attack Cena's dad...and that's how you further the storyline? Yikes.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

WWE going in circles with this... I'm just waiting for Orton to start punting the same people in the head that he has already done it to before.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Randy Orton...the Father Killer


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, yeah...'cause we totally haven't seen this before.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

just realized sandow cant beat cena whose not champion and actually not ruined but now kofi who is worthless now beat the wwe world champion and going nowhere after this... wtf is wrong with this company


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena Sr. bringing down the family name by actually selling a beating.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yawn. Seen it yeah 2009 says hi.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck this I'm watching Archer


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

really, doing the whole orton attacking cena's dad angle again, wow, creative sinking to a new low and it also shows how awful the orton vs cena feud is


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

greendude11 said:


> Orton throwing a Bobby Roode-type fit here. Only a matter of time 'til we see chairs flying.
> 
> But only SuperCena!


Kofi winning was a Fluke! Fluke! Fluke!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wait a fucking second, they let Kofi get a win over Orton, but they couldn't let Sandow get a fucking win over Cena?
> 
> This. Fucking. Company.


Of course not because John Cena's bringing in the chedda. :vince$

Disgusting, isn't it?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So, Sandow's gonna beat Cena next week right?

RIGHT!?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena's dad sold more of that punch than Cena Jr has in his whole career.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Didn't orton job to Barrett last year? It's like he's required to job to at least one undercard jobber once per year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoever that woman was that was screaming needs to STFU. Terrible screeching voice. Fuck.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Shit, Cena's dad has spent more time selling on one episode of Raw than his son has in ten years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Orton running like a lil bitch at the sight of cena was so funny


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure what Orton did to Cena's dad yo kill him. I swear i only saw a couple punches.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

finalnight said:


> I'm calling another random run as ic champ...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


US title


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Alim said:


> 2006 called they want their storyline back


I'm almost certain that was in 2007, wasn't it?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena's dad winning the rumble>>>


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cenas dad has a gunt :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena must have a memory as bad as the WWE universe and keeps forgetting after 3 months that every time his dad comes to a show, he gets hurt in some capacity.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A stretcher :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Could they make Cena winning at the Rumble more obvious? smh


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THEY ARE TAKING HIM OUT ON A STRETCHER :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Are we just going to ignore the fact that Orton committed an assault? :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

How comes Super Cena's dad didn't no sell the whole thing?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao they got him on a stretcher. Cena's pops is softer than baby shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John should take some lessons on selling from his dad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena's dad > Miz's dad :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh c'mon. This old motherfucker needs to be stretchered out after a few punches? :lmao You gave birth to fucking Superman.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

man the punt in 2007 was worse than that, wtf.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

WAIT HOW DOES EVERYBODY KNOW THEY DID THIS IN 2007?

REMEMBER NOBODY WAS WATCHING THEN?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

CREATIVE


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> How comes Super Cena's dad didn't no sell the whole thing?


The no-selling gene is passed down from the mother


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I watch this? :lmao
Where's my side of crack cocaine?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Only conclusion I can make out of this: Miz's dad > Cena's dad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They really got nothing for this Orton/Cena feud when they are going back to the dad shit


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Filming Cena Sr being stretchered out

:vince5 - "riveting television"

*need Kevin Dunn smiley*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Who the fuck was screaming?

:ti


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Out on a stretcher because of it :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does someone get on a stretcher and neck brace from a few punches? They are over doing it a bit? fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This company is reaching so bad it's good level :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just anxiously awaiting the Divas match coming up next...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Oh c'mon. This old motherfucker needs to be stretchered out after a few punches? :lmao You gave birth to fucking Superman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Could they make Cena winning at the Rumble more obvious? smh


I genuinely hope so because Orton with that title is a disgrace.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Cena's dad is a better seller than Cena


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cena Sr. bringing down the family name by actually selling a beating.


If he's not careful he might get disowned by Junior lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena Sr got hit in the eye but they got on him a stretcher :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why a stretcher?

Why the bad acting?

Why can I read what kind of underwear Cena wears?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

You know what this means?

No Cena for the rest of the show.

Yay


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope Rikishi isn't driving that ambulance.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

pretty good raw so far, still an hour left.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

John Cena wins the ambulance match against John Cena, Sr.!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

john cena, pull up your pants, you fucking ****** fpalm


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nikki Bella getting punted next Monday.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Oh c'mon. This old motherfucker needs to be stretchered out after a few punches? :lmao You gave birth to fucking Superman.


He lost his super powers when he passed his seed on. That's why Cena doesn't want kids.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, looks like Cena didn't inherit that Superman power and strength from his dad...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I'm so disappointed, I was expecting The Undertaker to be in the ambulance and screaming *"HELLO BOYS!!!"*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

A few punches and he needs a neck brace and a ambulance ride...LMAOOOOOO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Goatdust


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are the top performers, The Rhodes!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> How comes Super Cena's dad didn't no sell the whole thing?


Superheroism is inherited from the mother's side.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Off to the Kowloon they go (Boston area peeps will know that reference).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*learn to take a punch Senior*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Oh c'mon. This old motherfucker needs to be stretchered out after a few punches? :lmao You gave birth to fucking Superman.


Men don't give birth

Is it time for the talk?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cenas dad needs to stay away from the front row.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THE BIG GUY!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Too bad Cena Sr hasn't bothered to show his son how to sell.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryback :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RYBACK WITH THE SURPRISE RETURN :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> Nikki Bella getting punted next Monday.


No she is not.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time for THE BIG GUY


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cody Rhodes, future WWE champion right dere.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Urgh. He's not released.

At least Axel is gonna do some magic with Golddust and Cody.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I swear, for a second, I thought Orton was beating up a woman because of those screams. :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing how WWE destroyed Ryback


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE'S STILL NOT FIRED


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mikecala98 said:


> Nikki Bella getting punted next Monday.


Please Cena wouldn't come out fighting, he's shake Randy's hand.

"Man she was nagging me about marrying her and kids. You did me a favor."


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Did Ryback just say the internet loves the Big Guy?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DAAAAAA BIGGG GUYYYYYYY!!!! :lol:lol

Goldust turns on Cody at Rumble, so obvious.fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Watch your close lines, Ryback


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THE BIG GUY

MEAT ON THE TABLE


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay! Ryback wasn't released. The bad news is I have to watch Curtis Axel


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG I THOUGHT RYBACK GOT RELEASED :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

DABIGGUY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE BIG GUY. Why is Axel still on TV? Better question, why the fuck does Axel have his own T-Shirt? That shit isn't going to sell.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I hope Rikishi isn't driving that ambulance.


i did it for the rock lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ryback growing on me a little bit...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, he still has a job.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *pretty good raw so far*, still an hour left.


If you insist


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Filming Cena Sr being stretchered out
> 
> :vince5 - "riveting television"
> 
> *need Kevin Dunn smiley*


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rhodes implosion starts at the Rumble


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

They NEED to give Ryback this Twitter gimmick. It'd be awesome.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy Shit. New Axel shirt:mark::mark:


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Oh c'mon. This old motherfucker needs to be stretchered out after a few punches? :lmao You gave birth to fucking Superman.


Yeah...cuz men give birth......


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like The Big Guy ain't going nowhere...yet.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kofi/Orton killed this crowd.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Oh c'mon. This old motherfucker needs to be stretchered out after a few punches? :lmao You gave birth to fucking Superman.


This is just more proof Cena IS Superman. Cena Sr. found him in a field after he crashed from Planet Krypton


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I just fucking corpsed at Ryback just now.:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol they actually talking about rybacks twitter freakout.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 1m 
Wow I'm so sad right now! &#55357;&#56869; #RAW


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ryback acts so autistic.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

THEY MENTIONED THE TWITTER


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at them talking about Twitter/Ryback.

I think by now GOLDBERG isn't returning to the "E" although i could be wrong


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> THE BIG GUY. *Why is Axel still on TV?* Better question, why the fuck does Axel have his own T-Shirt? That shit isn't going to sell.


He's a pleasure to watch wrestling?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Cody Rhodes, future WWE champion right dere.


MAH BOI CODY!!! :mark: :cody2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO AT COLE TALKING ABOUT RYBACK'S TWITTER RAMPAGE. 


RYBACK, THE INTERNET LOVES YOU


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

They actaually mentioned his twitter lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentioning the tweets :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That BJ from Naomi has Goldust amped. I wonder if Goldust rubbed his chest and did the inhale right when he was shot his load.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmmm Cole mentioning Ryback's twitter rampage...must be apart of some character development.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Goldberg chants. Still today. I don't mind, I dislike Ryback.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*GOLD*berg vs. *GOLD*ust :mark:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i told you all it is a storyline


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe they mentioned his tweets. :lmao


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

'updates throughout the week' 

Jesus H Christ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I'm so disappointed, I was expecting The Undertaker to be in the ambulance and screaming *"HELLO BOYS!!!"*


"Where to, Cena?"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Eh, the goldberg chants are old now. They need a better chant for Ryback


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

KuroNeko said:


> Ryback acts so autistic.


What?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Old_John said:


> *GOLD*berg vs. *GOLD*ust :mark:


This storyline is GOLDen.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Old_John said:


> john cena, pull up your pants, you fucking ****** fpalm


what about that ****** Cena in your avatar doe?

:cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why can't they release Axel or Ryback and call up Sami Zayn


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

checkcola said:


> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 1m
> Wow I'm so sad right now! �� #RAW


I can't. :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I think WE ALL need an ambulance ride to escape this clusterfuck


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That BJ from Naomi has Goldust amped. I wonder if Goldust rubbed his chest and did the inhale right when he was shot his load.


My sources tell me that he did it both before and after he shot his load.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

RyBack's twitter world championship getting put over


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So The Big Guy's new gimmick is that he's batshit crazy? I can dig it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fucking LOVE Ryback right now!*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

If only Ryback spent as much time at the dentist as he does on his tweets


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd dead


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Did Axel get stabbed in the abdoman? i've always noticed his weird scar


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The big guy!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

bob311 said:


> 'updates throughout the week'
> 
> Jesus H Christ


ON THE APP !!!! :selfie


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why is fucking Axel still on TV?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Did Axel get stabbed in the abdoman? i've always noticed his weird scar


maybe its his appendix


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Asenath said:


> He's a pleasure to watch wrestling?


I absolutely agree, I love Axel and it gets tiring hearing people knock him the way that they do, he's good in the ring and he's also got a great character going down right now, the whole Rybaxel thing is actually getting quite a bit of heat.

Oh and for the record, I'd buy an Axel T-Shirt!!!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Cody with another meaningless shitty moonsault...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Did Axel get stabbed in the abdoman? i've always noticed his weird scar


It's where they sucked out his charisma


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

checkcola said:


> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 1m
> Wow I'm so sad right now! �� #RAW


I'm dying =))


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

lmao at ryback pretending to be gassed


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Why is fucking Axel still on TV?


Damn good wrestler.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

da big guy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "Where to, Cena?"


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Did Axel get stabbed in the abdoman? i've always noticed his weird scar


His charisma got sucked out from there. Left a beauty mark.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That BJ from Naomi has Goldust amped. I wonder if Goldust rubbed his chest and did the inhale right when he was shot his load.



Does anyone NOT do that when they are about to shoot their load?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those "Goldberg" chants have to be the most annoying thing ever since the "What?" chants.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That BJ from Naomi has Goldust amped. I wonder if Goldust rubbed his chest and did the inhale right when he was shot his load.



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

World's Best said:


> what about that ****** Cena in your avatar doe?
> 
> :cena


I'm starting to think WWE's got a secret partnership with Calvin Klein.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow Cody is doing good in the ring tonight.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Me liking Ryback made me realize I'm still very much immature to find this guy entertaining lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, the goldberg chants are old now. They need a better chant for Ryback


A "Ryback" chant?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is absolutely DEAD.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Wow Cody is doing good in the ring tonight.


He does good every week lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Guy with a sign that says "FEED ME MORON" :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

And not much of a pop for them winning


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Those "Goldberg" chants have to be the most annoying thing ever since the "What?" chants.


The "Yes" chants got annoying pretty quick too


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY WINS!!!! :mark: :cody2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Trending Now: Cena's Dad


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Wow Cody is doing good in the ring tonight.


He has an excellent opponent. And he's always been top notch, himself.

The mid-carding of Cody Rhodes has been one of the big mistakes of the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I forgot about Rey :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BOOOO FEED ME MORON


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Those "Goldberg" chants have to be the most annoying thing ever since the "What?" chants.


The Yes chants are the most annoying of all!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't legit figure out who is worse. Axel or Swagger. It's like a pile of vomit and a giant buffalo turd.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This must be the worst RAW in the history.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"Cena's Dad" trending on Twitter. Dear Jesus fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now this little bastard bitch.
I'm out. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great mysterio and del rio. Almost as bad as a divas match


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

619 knees been alright since back


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

No matter how much I try, I just can't get invested in Cody Rhodes. I like his ringwork, but he's kinda bland to me. I kinda liked him when he was "Dashing" Cody Rhodes.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Asenath said:


> He has an excellent opponent. And he's always been top notch, himself.
> 
> The mid-carding of Cody Rhodes has been one of the big mistakes of the last 2 or 3 years.


Not really. He's still a little green and a shitty promo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have Daniel Bryan on this ad for bullying.

He is too small, he isn't big enough, he can't be the face of the company

Gotta love the WWE doesn't follow their own programs


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"FEED ME MORON" sign. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> It's where they sucked out his charisma


Nice. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Crowd is absolutely DEAD.


My theory is its because of Daniel Wyatt, but can one angle demoralize a crowd to a spill over ? The Rhodes Brother tag matches usually have decent interest from live crowds. Hmmmm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

goddamn i hope the post wm crowd shows lots of love FOR DA BIG GUY


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Now this little bastard bitch.
> I'm out. :lmao


Fucking "go out" then.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> This must be the worst RAW in the history.


Every week, RAW is the worst in history. Every week


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, Nikki bella really selling Cena's dad being injured badly with that oh so enthusiastic tweet!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> I can't legit figure out who is worse. Axel or Swagger. It's like a pile of vomit and a giant buffalo turd.


I see you don't know charisma when you see it :axel :axel :axel 














:troll


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

'we are sad to report that Cena's father is suffering from bruised ribs and Anal bleeding'


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I can't legit figure out who is worse. Axel or Swagger. It's like a pile of vomit and a giant buffalo turd.


You don't like wrestling, do you?

Swagger's an excellent brute who has been given these ridiculous gimmicks. He's the real deal, while guys like Rybotch or Batista are all show and no go. Axel's smooth as silk in the ring, but hamstrung by his ability to communicate - and creative fouled up his run with Heyman, which should have been Perfect.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Every week, RAW is the worst in history. Every week


Word life.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry up to the main event. I can't fight off the Ambien CR much longer.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

We've been wrong all these years, 619 is actually the number of knee surgeries Rey is aiming for before he retires.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If only Ryback had a chant that caught on and that the crowd began to get behind B).


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it fair to say Punk and Bryan have gotten the biggest pops of the night?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Wow Cody is doing good in the ring tonight.


Cody's doing the same exact thing, move or spot, that he does every single match. He bores me to tears at this point with his predictability. He desperately needs to go back to singles competition.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

We are getting more wrestling tonight and you jabroni's still complain? Tells you that there is not enough star power on the roster, which is why they have to rely on old stars


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

bob311 said:


> 'we are sad to report that Cena's father is suffering from bruised ribs and Anal bleeding'


:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Every week, RAW is the worst in history. Every week


I agree


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Wow, Nikki bella really selling Cena's dad being injured badly with that oh so enthusiastic tweet!


Lol. Boyfriend's dad gets killed. Posts on Twitter. Nice sell job, she's almost ready for marriage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

bob311 said:


> 'we are sad to report that Cena's father is suffering from bruised ribs and Anal bleeding'


:lol :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HHH putting over Batista?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Just a point. Kofi getting an upset win over the champ should be THE STORY of RAW, but now its all about John Cena's father. Wins and losses don't really matter.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I read that as DOMINATED HIS WIFE


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

great, Boretista


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Batista's only 12? :jericho


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Is it fair to say Punk and Bryan have gotten the biggest pops of the night?


What else is new?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Great mysterio and del rio. Almost as bad as a divas match


but its as bad as an Orton match


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sick of Batista already.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Two Batista vignette's in a row? Overkill much?


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG Goldberg sighting


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

His theme song is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think seeing an undressed brunette beauty rinsing her hair in the middle of her shower while "Come And Get It" plays in the background gets me feeling good than the garbage that is WWE RAW.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista hell yeah. Cant wait for his return


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

WWE has the best plants


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm enjoying RAW and I have no problem admitting it on this board. 

COME AT ME!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> great, Boretista


To complement Blandy Boreton.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

They've promoted Batista as much as the WWE network.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even the feed's given up on this Raw.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

uh... he "quit" but they don't want you to remember that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'm sick of Batista already.


I'm sayin'.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sixty-Nine > Six-One-Nine ... just sayin'*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a big fan of Batista, but I'm very excited for his return! At least, it will bring something new.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Pre Match promos are back? :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Fucking "go out" then.


lol chill.

Loser gets deported plz. The cripple vs the mexican that can barely speak English. ADR's price is right music still makes me lol.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

"Booyaka!"

:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Not really. He's still a little green and a shitty promo.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No he isn't. He is excellent in the ring, and his promos are actually very good. Anyone saying he has "shitty promos" needs to rewatch his average promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay Rey..........


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'm sick of Batista already.


Give it a month and you'll hate it even more :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DEAD SILENCE FOR ADR.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rey is gonna' dooooooooo it again!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else saw that screen mess up?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even the camera operators suffer from nausea and knee issues showing Mysterio.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

NO REACTION ADR


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BOOYAKAWA


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Rey promo-ing it up in the pits of Mexico. Complete darkness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rey reading that promo STRAIGHT off the cue cards, not even trying to hide it.

:damn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What happened to Richardo?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Breaking news: Rey mysterio injured prior to royal rumble ppv


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah creatives got nothing for you


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Does anyone seriously expect Rey to win the rumble? :kobe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Can he really be Alboreto No Heato if there's no heat for anyone?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Del Rio matches have replaced Diva matches as my bathroom break.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm pretty pumped for Batista's return. The dude BRINGS IT like few have before him.

Btw, legendary pop for ADR once again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat promo was cringe


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm.. Mysterio, seems like I flipped to RAW at the right time. If he loses to ADR though, I'll be unhappy.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Alberto No Heato


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, sounds like he's just reading his lines off a teleprompter.

Del Rio... great, just what I needed to cheer me up. <_<


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The wild eyes, the running through the promo without taking a breath, the at the same time unenthusiastic and cringe-inducing BOOYAKA. Great promo Rey.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Is it bad that I didn't even notice Rey was back? I was even watching him and the Usos against the Wyatts last week.

Edit: Oh shit, I forgot he's been back for a while, god I'm stupid.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm enjoying RAW and I have no problem admitting it on this board.
> 
> COME AT ME!!!


I'm enjoying it as well lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, great...just what we need to hype this crowd up...Del Rio. fpalm


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lol @ Rey. If laying 50 mins in a match and doing nothing is an achievement then yeah sure.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio should never talk, what was that?


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

That was a cute promo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Breaking news: Rey mysterio injured prior to royal rumble ppv


Just think if we could only give him Sin Cara's knees
we would have a complete wrestler


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crickets for Rey. Sorta sad, to be honest. :\

Oh well, BRING ON KALISTO NOW!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at that reaction for ADR. I feel pity at this point.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is ADR about to squash rey to build up this Batista feud?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2 wrestlers no one gives a shit about. Crowd should be alive for this one.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya I can't wait for Batista to return, & no Rey won't win the rumble.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Rey should honestly never cut a promo again.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


> No he isn't. He is excellent in the ring, and his promos are actually very good. Anyone saying he has "shitty promos" needs to rewatch his average promo.


Because seeing him doing an average promo will impress me? Also, he's sloppy as fuck in the ring. He needs to abandon that loose as whore pussy moonsault, too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rey was supposed to be Batista's friend.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Is ADR about to squash rey to build up this Batista feud?


Well, Batista and Rey used to be best friends.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I always forget that Del Rio is in WWE until he shows up :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And the crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Booyaka, mothafaka.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I feel bad for this crowd. What a waste of money this show has been so far...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Goldust go to eliminated Cody in Royal Rumble match at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Does anyone seriously expect Rey to win the rumble? :kobe


Well, Kofi beat Orton. That means

:vince5 AAAAAAANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN THE WORLD WRUSSLING FED..ER, WWE!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I consider any RAW that doesn't feature Khali or 3MB to be a decent show. Lots of wrestling tonight, which is also great.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> What happened to Richardo?


He fucked off


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lmao even Del Rio looks like "really? no heat?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR looks like a shady mexican cartel drug dealer. That should be his new gimmick.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the just mentioned Ray and Batista's friendship..you know what that means..


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

I keep forgetting Del Rio is a 2xWWE Champion and a Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Aw shit, this crowd is gonna be so dead for #BadNewsBarrett. They're tired as fuck right now and Del Rio just knocked half the crowd out.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"ALBERTO DEL RIO, PERROSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I still got True Detective to watch, yet I'm sitting here, waiting for updates on Cena's dad I guess ugh


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Carlos Santana is NOT a Mexican import.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao the crowd is so fucking dead


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Headliner said:


> ADR looks like a shady mexican cartel drug dealer. That should be his new gimmick.


he *DOES* look like Javier Bardem's little bro :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I consider any RAW that doesn't feature Khali or 3MB a decent show. Lots of wrestling tonight, which is also great.


Boy how Standards have fallen...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't blame the crowd tonight for sucking. I mean, look at these fucking matches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Am I supposed to be caring about this match? Cause it was so annoying just hearing it in the background I muted it...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't stand that pile of dogshit Khali!!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> ADR looks like a shady mexican cartel drug dealer. That should be his new gimmick.


ADR getting his millions from drug money. Evan Bourne returns as his sidekick and main runner.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Because seeing him doing an average promo will impress me? Also, he's sloppy as fuck in the ring. He needs to abandon that loose as whore pussy moonsault, too.


No, because even his average promo isn't anything near shitty. His better promos are actually very good.

And his Moonsault is great. Very crisply delivered, as are the rest of his moves, Disaster Kick, Cross Rhodes, Muscle Buster, Alabama Slam, etc.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Can't blame the crowd tonight for sucking. I mean, look at these fucking matches.


It amazes me how people pay for those tickets and then sit there all quiet.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Give Del Rio some sort of drug cartel gimmick like off breaking bad, infact make his manager an old man in a wheel chair who can't speak and can only ring a little bell. It would be a far better promo than any Del Rio does.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I swear, this thread is one of the few reasons why I watch Raw every week. Just for the laughs one gets from reading these comments.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Aw shit, this crowd is gonna be so dead for #BadNewsBarrett. *They're tired as fuck right now and Del Rio just knocked half the crowd out.*


yeah, that'll be the reason...:rudy


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ugh the 619 is literally the most unrealistic finisher.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ADR looks like a shady mexican cartel drug dealer. That should be his new gimmick.


I just assumed that was his gimmick. Wealthy Mexican aristocrat who never actually tells you where he got his money from.

That and JBL keeps going on about him being the best Mexican export...

:draper2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Good.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Rey fucked his knee up with the 619 again lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This couldn't end sooner.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Barrett is coming out soon, his thing is set up. Took them an hour to get that ready too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio no-sells the 619 and wins by submission? :clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Reys screaming.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The crowd continues giving no fucks. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mysterio screaming sounds like a "Barbie gets a piercing" doll.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

what...the...hell...was that _freakin_ "aahhhh" sound coming from Mysterio O_O


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Buckley said:


> Well, Batista and Rey used to be best friends.


Actually forgot about that angle. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

What the hell is up with the sound Rey was making?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Whoops Del Rio breathed on him too hard. Looks like his arm's broken now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rey is such a non entity these days.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hilarious squealing from Rey made it worth it for me


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Let's aim our product toward children... And I have the perfect sponsor: Jackson Hewitt TAX SERVICES!"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> The crowd continues giving no fucks. :lmao


absolutely no reaction


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's finally over. The crowd has been dead the whole night, but can't blame them...they're getting such crappy matches.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Banez said:


> It amazes me how people pay for those tickets and then sit there all quiet.


Doesn't amaze me at all when you have the Orton/Kofi borefest, which was way too long. And now this match. Quite understandable, actually.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup Batista is coming back today.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wrong, Birdo. Rey _used_ to be Batista's fan, you idiotic perro.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mysterio & Batista are friends? I thought Batista got pissed at him for not letting him win and that was how he turned heel.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh, a Del Rio promo, awful.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Del Rio with his weekly mic time fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Batista and aren't friends anymore though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Batissa. BATISSA HEAR ME.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO @ the picture. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OH god now a promo?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Del Rio with a mic:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really do hope that Batista does a complete and utter buriel of Del Rio


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dude can't even get the arm bar on right and it's supposed to be a signature move...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

boring


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


That is fucking tragic :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


He's gotta be thinking "Seriously, these guys get nothing and I can get at least people Woo Woo Wooing and i"M back here doing nothing?!" This is just a joke...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao 

That's so fucking sad. I feel so bad for him right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hearing ADR talk makes me want a couple of burritos.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Barrett is coming out soon, his thing is set up. Took them an hour to get that ready too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why don't they just set it up beforehand like they do with Fandango's bright-light and stuff?

Unless it's more complicated than the other props.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i always cringe when i hear rey screaming. its. its so annoying.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they wasting a returning Batista on ADR?? Same thing can be asked with Big Show and Brock.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


 Hahahaha oh that is so fucking sad :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at ADR wasting his time talking Spanish to Batista...the only language Batista understands is Cuntalinquist *


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> Give Del Rio some sort of drug cartel gimmick like off breaking bad, infact make his manager an old man in a wheel chair who can't speak and can only ring a little bell. It would be a far better promo than any Del Rio does.


Now...that's not PG, is it?! :vince5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Those KFC commercials suck. Camera zoomed in some disgusting dude's face as he chews food and talks. Gag.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know, Sandow should be in Del Rio's spot right now. I'd rather him be cutting promos, and beating guys like Mysterio on the build up to the job, as opposed to losing to guys like Khali, Ziggler, and even Cena on a consistent basis.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, Raw has been boring


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kane to be revealed as 'The Devil' tonight, and help the Wyatt's


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Somebody photoshop "Virgil Wrestling Superstar" in front of that Ryder picture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Daammmmn.:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Seriously what happened to del rio's mic skills. Been getting progressively worse.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


> No, because even his average promo isn't anything near shitty. His better promos are actually very good.
> 
> And his Moonsault is great. Very crisply delivered, as are the rest of his moves, Disaster Kick, Cross Rhodes, Muscle Buster, Alabama Slam, etc.


I just realised you're a Cody mark. No point trying to point out all the many reasons you're wrong to you. But if you think his moonsault is "crisply delivered" you need to watch more Aguila matches. Cody is almost as sloppy with it as Vader with less excuses.

Dusty should've had a vasectomy after Dustin. Clearly he Spunked all his talent out at once and there was none left for Cody.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bad News Barrett on the damn app lol

I guess no tv time for him tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

#BadNewsBarrett coming up next! :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

you can tell everybodyyy, you can tell everybodyyy, FUCK THAT SONG


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Those KFC commercials suck. Camera zoomed in some disgusting dude's face as he chews food and talks. Gag.


I got a chuckle out of this one 

"Get the KFC Go-Cup. Only 2.99. You know what that means? More money for me to spend on women (hookers)!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


And he's wearing his stupid fucking shirt of course.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully now we'll get a segment not involving some fucking stale loser that nobody cares about.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fuck, Raw has been boring


:laugh:


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why are they wasting a returning Batista on ADR?? Same thing can be asked with Big Show and Brock.


Who else was he supposed to fued with? This isnt the attitude era where there are stars from top to bottom of the roster. Stop whining


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Ryder treated like shit, but that can put midget bulls and fucksucks like Khali on tv :bosh4


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Jake! He better be inducted next year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lol @ Rey's tweet.. atleast we know he ain't showing up to work that day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> And he's wearing his stupid fucking shirt of course.


It's not like anyone would know him if he wasn't wearing it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Zack Ryder.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao the struggle is so real for that guy


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

More WWE Network shilling, gah.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


If I could, I'd rep you again. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another WWE network talk :wall


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

No PERKINS MILLER in this video package? Fuck this company.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wwe network recap no.2 . 2 down, 100 left to go


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So have The Authority been taking a break from TV... ?

Don't really get why they haven't been on TV lately, aside from the Christmas RAW.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

We want Perkins!! *clap clap clap*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bowman is a no-talent hack that should be jobbing every night


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Laugh at Ryder all you want, but this guy is getting paid to do nothing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheLoneShark said:


> I just realised you're a Cody mark. No point trying to point out all the many reasons you're wrong to you. But if you think his moonsault is "crisply delivered" you need to watch more Aguila matches. Cody is almost as sloppy with it as Vader with less excuses.
> 
> Dusty should've had a vasectomy after Dustin. Clearly he Spunked all his talent out at once and there was none left for Cody.


Sorry just had to butt in, but...fucking _Aguila_? :ti

Guy was Sloppy McSloppy Slop from Sloppytown.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SP103 said:


>


why? No one's trying to see him or his conjunctivitis


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hunter & Stephanie hanging out with a few New England Patriot players ( and their girlfriends) backstage


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

We DEMAND Perkins Miller! How dare WWE bury the man because he's more over than every other executive!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder is where he belongs with that stupid fucking gimmick he has.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

#BadNewsBarrett was in the App? Seriously?! fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

SP103 said:


>


Broken nose?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Stone Cold EGO Austin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm probably going to watch Legends House.

:draper2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Math fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just hurry and bring this shit to the UK


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SP103 said:


>


What the hell was that?!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> #BadNewsBarrett was in the App? Seriously?! fpalm


Gotta give shine to that WWE Network!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> I just realised you're a Cody mark. No point trying to point out all the many reasons you're wrong to you. But if you think his moonsault is "crisply delivered" you need to watch more Aguila matches. Cody is almost as sloppy with it as Vader with less excuses.
> 
> Dusty should've had a vasectomy after Dustin. Clearly he Spunked all his talent out at once and there was none left for Cody.


Well, no there is reason, because I am not a blind mark. For instance, when Cody did the whole Twerk thing at SS, I expressed that it was cringeworthy. 

And yeas, I do believe it is crisply delivered, since he connects with his opponent very smoothly. If you are saying that Cody has no talent, I think it is you who there is no point to argue with.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Buckley said:


> Laugh at Ryder all you want, but this guy is getting paid to do nothing.


Because unlike such schmucks that just take the pay.. he has a passion for wrestling where he wants to actually be out there working his ass off. It's good he doesn't simply want to pull a paycheck...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Stad said:


> Ryder is where he belongs with that stupid fucking gimmick he has.


thats just it, kahli is a stupid ass gimmick but they give him air time. ryder imo has talent in the ring and semi talent in front of ppl on a mic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evolution said:


> I'm probably going to watch Legends House.
> 
> :draper2


Eh, train wrecks are fun. Hence us watching Raw every week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Buy the WWE Network. Record Raw and SD episodes along with PPVs with a capture card. Upload to Dailymotion and message boards. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. We're going to have to put up with this shilling every week till it's launched aren't we?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE AUTHORITY ISN'T HERE TONIGHT.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sad to say, but I think Ryder is lucky to not have been future endeavored yet.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kane mic skills

:dance


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Ugh.. We're going to have to put up with this shilling every week till it's launched aren't we?


And every week after it's launched.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Kane  what a man :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Do it Kane, knock him out.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Sad to say, but I think Ryder is lucky to not have been future endeavored yet.


JTG is still employed


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk to win the Rumble


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Haitch just catching another week off with his breakfast club


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't you all get it? Daniel Bryan is not turning face again!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its sad when you see cm punk now compared to the 'summer of punk' punk. smh


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

one of the usos has a wondering eyeball


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, they are letting a tag team match main event the show?!?!? Cool!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That promo package was nice work by the Usos!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A few moments ago.......well damn then, the Usos have great editors then.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Network has completely buried The App tonight. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Usos promo was kinda sweet as hell...


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Why don't they have any actual story lines leading into the Rumble match? Not even any qualifying matches?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Awkward pre-recorded promo.

That was pointless, they should've just done a backstage interview.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I'm out.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> you can tell everybodyyy, you can tell everybodyyy, FUCK THAT SONG


Yeah, that song and that primative looking bastard KG.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uh-sooooooooooooooo!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So Kane can grow a decent head of hair and he just chose not to all this time? Can't see the top of his head but even if he's balding a bit on the top he still looks infinitely better like this than bald.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

So that's what the Uso's do in their off time.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Usos are the most entertaining tag team in years


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The Uso promo sure did look like something they just got "a few moments ago"


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"We're here" (again)


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> JTG is still employed


The WWE is one racist hiring away from him being fired!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, the fans are clapping in tune with the Wyatt Family's theme. :mark:


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

They should use #BadNewsBarrett to re-introduce Hogan.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

are the fans clapping??


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

What an embarrassingly lame promo!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice promo by The Usos! :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> The Network has completely buried The App tonight. :lmao


I think I know how they should settle it...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"We're back, since we were here earlier" *blows out lantern*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Usos are scrubs.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat Theme


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice PROMO by USOS (Y) (Y) (Y)

Here comes as many on here call him now...'Midcard Bryan' lol :

Love his trashman look....What a change from a few months ago lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The fans are actually clapping with the entrance music


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No #BadNewsBarrett? I want my #3hours back.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Holy fuck, the fans are clapping in tune with the Wyatt Family's theme. :mark:


They cut to commercial fuck


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Asenath said:


> That promo package was nice work by the Usos!


Agreed. I liked it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Ryder treated like shit, but that can put midget bulls and fucksucks like Khali on tv :bosh4


but Ryder has the last laugh, he is still getting paid to just sit around and do nothing


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Other than the Wyatts, pre-recorded promos are so meh.

Scripted promos are even worse. Why don't they just let most of the guys be natural and make up their own crap?

Stick the shitty mic workers with the scripts.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Clapping! :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> The Network has completely buried The App tonight. :lmao


I expected it the second the showed us that count down . It will feel like we have heard of it for a year by the time its finally available aaand then i expect to hear more of it .


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't remember the last time there was a cage match on Raw, so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Change the Hashtag for Twitter, authority isn't there but pics of authority with the Patriots all over Twitter. 
Logic kids.WWE Logic. It's like a ever-lasting concussion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I loved the promo.

Course i'm probably just Uso bias.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh. F these commercials during the Wyatts entrance.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

What was piper's announcement?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

daniel main eventing again

hes getting buried !!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

please end it tonight...Daniel Bryan alone with Bray Wyatt in a cage...it makes sense end it


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

That clapping was awesome, shame on them for cutting to commercial.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If they enforce normal tag team rules in this match... fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Its sad when you see cm punk now compared to the 'summer of punk' punk. smh


It's true. I'm sick of this lame face run that runs alongside the main story with little purpose. At least he's still more entertaining than Cenuts and Borton. But that's not saying much.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, matches have their own hashtag now? :lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe do not have qualifying matches for Royal Rumble match.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Markingoutsince90 said:


> What was piper's announcement?


The WWE and creative are too busy giving time to Roddy Piper right now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Catching up live with the usos who apparently have their own DJ throwing down a beat for them to promo to.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If they enforce normal tag team rules in this match... fpalm


Not up for a DQ finish? :dixie

WHY don't we have a Dixie smilie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> *No #BadNewsBarrett?* I want my #3hours back.


Good. Fuck him. He's awful.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I have to say, though, the new version of the Steel Cage is fucking retarded looking.

I think it's shorter too.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

How long until Dixie Carter announces The TNA Network? Is she even in charge anymore? I don't even know...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Uso promo :mark:

That was legit the best thing on this show. Happy for them to be in the main event, hopefully they smash it out the park.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Usos are main eventing!!!!! Yassssssssssssssssss


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, this is going to be less of a match and more of a surprise ending/swerve/segment coming at the end of the match? Judging by the time left at least


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Markingoutsince90 said:


> What was piper's announcement?


Maybe the Warrior induction?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Let the fuckery end tonight, please


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> No #BadNewsBarrett? I want my #3hours back.


It was on the App. fpalm


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:bosh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

why said:


> Usos are the most entertaining tag team in years


Fact.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Piper Announcement eh? I think he trolllllllled us


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Outlaws vs Rhodes?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck me...The Outlaws are getting another run.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hopefully this storyline ends tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> How long until Dixie Carter announces The TNA Network? Is she even in charge anymore? I don't even know...


Well, they're upgrading TNA On Demand, so...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT WINGED EAGLE BELT. That guy knows whats up.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf i thought we had a match?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WHO'S READY FOR HOGAN?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

RAW 

is

RECAPS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You'd think Cena Sr. would have learned to stay away from the front row by now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> No Piper Announcement eh? I think he trolllllllled us


Did you not see the segment? The WWE network is carrying a new reality show called "Legends House." Piper will be on it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, did Piper just troll us all? No announcement tonight?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> It was on the App. fpalm


The app? ...

...

...

Hulk Hogan better come back tonight. Worst Raw in awhile.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

okay, what the hell were those god awful screams?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Stad said:


> WHO'S READY FOR HOGAN?


:bosh2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So The Wyatts get introduced, now they have to wait in the ring for all the commercials and recaps to fucking end.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lawler just botched MICHAEL HOOMANAWANUI.

Go PATRIOTS.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Some sponsors are just not fit for stadium names. "Dunkin' Donuts Center", "PETCO Park", "KFC YUM! Center", "1-800 ASK GARY AMPHITHEATER"...:no:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> *DAT WINGED EAGLE BELT*. That guy knows whats up.


OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> okay, what the hell were those god awful screams?


Randy shat in the girls purse.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Too bad the Cheatriots are going to get their ass smashed!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The horrible acting screaming and Fat Gallagher were the best part of that Cena Sr. skit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> DAT WINGED EAGLE BELT. That guy knows whats up.


:clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Totally forgot the Wyatts were in the ring


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Road Dogg and Billy Gunn will likely get a tag team title shot on raw next week.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rewatching that was cringeworthy as hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's Cena Sr injury? Get the fuck outta here.:lol

WWE is so awesome at making up bullshit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why hasn't Cena's dad hired bodyguards? The man always gets attacked, lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A fractured eye? Orton barely love tapped him! Haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

US-OS! :dance


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fractured orbital socket? GTFO... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Re watching that Orton thing. My God, Cena is the most awkward running mother fucker.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Uso's irritate the crap out of me with that stupid chanting.

Yikes!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No blood, no fun. Cage matches suck now.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Good for the Usos maineventing Raw. Very proud of them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KANE BRINGING DAT CHAIN OUT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at them mentioning his heart when he got hit in the back


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Bryan in a cage match I can't believe they're doing this to him.

He should just leave and go back to ROH already.

they are totally burying him closing the show again


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

So.. Whats the swerve for this match?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Have really grown to enjoy The Usos.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Man I think I'm probably one of the only people on the forum that really doesn't like the Uso's.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Kane with the chain :cena5


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What if all it turns the entire wwe universe is having a bad dream and we all wake up tonight and this storyline debacle never happened?


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

SP103 said:


> Lawler just botched MICHAEL HOOMANAWANUI.
> 
> Go PATRIOTS.


No lie, Ive been saying that guys name all day. Who-a-ma-na-wa-knew-e?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally... Kane and Bray


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

everytime I hear Kane come out with his music and still dressed in a suit :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Either Kane is going to be revealed as the real leader of the Wyatts or Dbry is going to turn on Wyatt


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

g.o.a.t. Kane is here to show these irrelevant b*tchez whassup! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He got injured because of like three punches? Oh, WWE. :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Please tell me creative is going to give us the "Kane is a sleeper cell" angle. Just grant me that fucking wish lol

IDEC if they stole the idea from the theories left by the fans, just do it!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Man I think I'm probably one of the only people on the forum that really doesn't like the Uso's.


Give it time. The others will soon turn against them.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Man I think I'm probably one of the only people on the forum that really doesn't like the Uso's.


Why don't you like them?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pinfall and submission still valid?

I hate WWE cage matches.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kane...the real leader of The Wyatt Family...TWIST INCOMING!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Crowds on its arse


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I put my fucking ramen on hold just to find out Barrett was on the App?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

xdryza said:


> Good for the Usos maineventing Raw. Very proud of them.


hell yeah. Now just have the rhodes' drop the belts so the usos can get a run and all is right


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why wouldn't Bryan just leave the cage and leave Bray on his own?

MAKES NO SENSE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> DAT WINGED EAGLE BELT. That guy knows whats up.


Definitely! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

how dare they make bryan close the show? they are burying him.

whats wrong with this company.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I can see Bray escaping first, leaving Bryan alone with the Usos or something like that to build tension within. Or you know, some good old fashioned fuckery. :hhh2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No blood = No good


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

20 minutes for a Kofi/Orton match. 30 minutes of recaps.


10 minutes for the main event. :kobe


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

World's Best said:


> 20 minutes for a Kofi/Orton match. 30 minutes of recaps.
> 
> 
> 10 minutes for the main event. :kobe


More like 20 man. Runoff.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

At least it's something different. I don't remember the last Tag Team cage match.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Why wouldn't Bryan just leave the cage and leave Bray on his own?
> 
> MAKES NO SENSE


Remember that time Cena didn't climb the cage to help Jerry...?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should have holes in the cage for the cameras like TNA has.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So if pinfalls and submissions still apply, what's the fucking point in disallowing use of the door? This company, man.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, this is the first cage match ever for the Usos? And maineventing as a team by themselves? Good for them


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Shikamaru said:


> how dare they make bryan close the show? they are burying him.
> 
> whats wrong with this company.


*insert typical IWC smark smiley here, if there was one*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit this crowd is terrible


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

midcarders in the main event. I feel like i'm watching an episode of Nitro circa late 2000


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This crowd could not give a fuck about this match.

Sad.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Good for the Usos maineventing Raw. Very proud of them.


^^^^^^


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How can a cage match start out so..... dull, lifeless and flat? O right, because the WWE pulled a dumb ass move with this storyline...


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> midcarders in the main event. I feel like i'm watching an episode of Nitro circa late 2000



:banplz:


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Feels like Bryan's abilities got worse now that he is apart of the Wyatts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial at 10:54?

:lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it just me, or with this Bryan "heel turn", did they eliminate damn near his whole move set?

And this match needs to be more intense and get the action flowing because this is......


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lawler discussing the logistics of the match during a high spot.

:lawler


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eh why build up orton in the main event hes gonna lose those belts pretty soon


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


> So, this is the first cage match ever for the Usos? And maineventing as a team by themselves? Good for them


Agreed. Always have been a big fan of The Usos. I'd be okay with WWE giving them a decent run with the Tag Team Titles.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody notice DB is wearing his normal boots and kickpads under his outfit


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

When Kane walked out Bray Wyatt was smiling and thinkIng Kane join us now lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bray Wyatt really is a fat puddin' isn't he?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy fuck this match is awful. I feel like everything is in slow motion.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Stad said:


> Holy shit this crowd is terrible


they dont know how to cheer for bryan.... they arent going to boo him but they arent happy so they are sitting on their hands


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish WWE would just give Uso's the tag team championship already, my goodness.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to sound old here but I remember a time whenever, if the champ was wrestling on Raw, it closed out the show. Granted, the champ didn't wrestle every week but it's weird that many of Orton's matches are un-announced, non-title matches in the middle of the freaking show.

It's not just Orton, just more of a criticism of modern booking.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Going to bed now.

I doubt I will be missing much..


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Come on Hogan!!! Come out rip that cage door open and destroy these no named hacks!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So what's the action here. What nonsense are they gonna pull with the ending to this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Buckley said:


> This crowd could not give a fuck about this match.
> 
> Sad.


Match has been decent so far too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is dead. Not even this match could hype them up. It's sad, honestly.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

So when is Hogan coming out?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

finally a main event without orton, cena lol :


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Feels like Bryan's abilities got worse now that he is apart of the Wyatts


was just thinking the same thing. He definitely hasn't been as exciting. Not even close.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

AlecPure said:


> midcarders in the main event. I feel like i'm watching an episode of Nitro circa late 2000


so you rather have cena and Orton Main eventing for the 100.th time instead of giving the other talent a chance?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WWECreative_ish said:


> Really? We're gonna talk about @JohnCena's father's fake heart problems with Jerry Lawler sitting right there. Fantastic. #RAWTonight


Seriously.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> So when is Hogan coming out?


Looks like not tonight. According to Wrestlinginc, he's just finalizing a deal with WWE and has not signed anything yet.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> *insert typical IWC smark smiley here, if there was one*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

TheFighter said:


> I wish WWE would just give Uso's the tag team championship already, my goodness.


They won't ever!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Surely hogan or sheamus return tonight or something, why is this main eventing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Agreed. Always have been a big fan of The Usos. I'd be okay with WWE giving them a decent run with the Tag Team Titles.


Gotta agree as well. I've always supported the Usos as a team. Good to see them shine.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Why don't they let one Uso climb out and then fuck up the other one and pin him?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wait, a cover


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Something big better happen with Bryan here to make up for tonight's horrendous show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Corkscrew senton bomb! Well done, Usos. bama


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

YES YES YES )


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> midcarders in the main event. I feel like i'm watching an episode of Nitro circa late 2000


Co-sign


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan waking up the crowd briefly


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Crowd is dead. Not even this match could hype them up. It's sad, honestly.


The WWE aren't trying so this is how its going to be when little effort is made for your flagship show. smh


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Surely hogan or sheamus return tonight or something, why is this main eventing.


HHH likes tag team wrestling, Daniel Bryan's heel turn is an essential part of the RTWM storyline, and because it's a damn good match save the incessant commercial breaks.

Anyone who would rather have Hogan's ancient shambling corpse than this needs to examine their priorities.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Wouldn't the strategy for this match be to let one person escape, then tag team the shit out of the other guy and beat him so bad he can't stand anymore and then both escape? This match should've been over already.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

this is awesome? why


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


I still got both of those toy belts, the winged eagle, and the old tag belts


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hogan should be out any minute now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'This is awesome' yet the atmosphere is like a funeral


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


Funniest pic I've seen in a while. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awesome chant? 

:lmao

Most overused chant in wrestling these days.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

How is THIS getting a "this is awesome" chant


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seriously, are all of Bryan's moves 'babyface' moves, because dude acts like he can only kick now?

AND STOP WITH THE PREMATURE ASS "THIS IS AWESOME!" CHANTS. MY GOD!! 

*
THIS IS DECENT!!!!*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jesus christ every fucking week there is a this is awesome chant. It's lost it's meaning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol @ the escape stipulation. You can actually win a match by running the fuck away :lmao *


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd is dead for most of the match and suddenly they erupt in a "This is awesome!" chant? What the fuck is it with these retards?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I've seen way more awesomer.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, this is awesome apparently.

Crowds these days seem to be easy to please.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Stad said:


> Hogan should be out any minute now.


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"THIS IS AWESOME" CHANTS! :mark:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

when it comes crashing down and it hurts inside....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> This is awesome chant?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Most overused chant in wrestling these days.


It seems more like a good spot in a match happens, suddenly the crowd thinks its worthy of This Is Awesome chants. Total misuse.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan has his regular attire underneath? :/


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Stad said:


> Hogan should be out any minute now.


OMG what is this from?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cena is not the end all be all of WWE! Vince could make it that way when he wants though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wyatts on the outside, and I *could* go for the pin, but let me climb out

:StephenA2


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I Fucking LOVE The Usos. The one dating Naomi is my favorite, he's a G.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why doesnt DB and BW just let one of the Uso's escape then beat the other one down for the win


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bryan just had an oopsie.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What in the fuck?!?!?!?! WHAT THE FUCK

EDIT: FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK END THIS FUCK OF ALL FUCK


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

AND THEY LOSE AGAIN :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uh-sooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> I still got both of those toy belts, the winged eagle, and the old tag belts


Winged Eagle :mark:

Yeah, that's a picture from several articles on Kayfabe News poking fun at smarks, and as much as those who constantly criticize smarks annoy me, I just love the picture. :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan loses twice in the same night :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Usos are looking strong. Love it.

Bryan's to blame again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So pretty much since Bryan has joined the Wyatt's have turned into JOBBERS :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was just so bad...


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

This is so stupid.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bryan to attack Bray now? :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf Bryan loses twice in one night :ti


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hulk Hogan is not coming!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Usos just won a ME on RAW!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This storyline is terrible, the Wyatts haven't won since Bryan joined.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OK match overall, but the Usos winning made it worth the watch.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets hope this is the end of this shit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow :lol The Wyatts are fucking scrubs too.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Something bad about to happen or it will end the show like that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol Wyatt's face.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...and they lose again. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#BadLuckBryan


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Smh


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Why does it always look like Bray is bleeding from his left armpit?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:ti this burial of bryan :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yo, Daniel Bryan better not take anymore of Bray's shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Hulk Hogan is not coming!


Thank God.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why doesnt DB and BW just let one of the Uso's escape then beat the other one down for the win


Right? At least that's what I did in the WWE games. :draper2


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ugh


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck this shit ass booking of the Wyatt's losing to the Uso's 4 times in a row.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

take him out bryan


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

:vince5 THAT TOTAL DIVAS PUSH!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

AW DATS MAH BOI D BRYAN


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT POP DOE!!! :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd is HOT FOR THIS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan getting even more over LOL


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Crows is like please for the love of fuck end it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie come out and support your man


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Everyone getting mad The Wyatt's lost.

This isn't about winning or losing. This is about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan...still the most over motherfucker on the show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WHERES HOGAN?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

DAT CHANT.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One small move and the crowd explodes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol everyone thinks its awesome now he's turned on Bray


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Talk about a pop!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Most over wrestler in the company, folks.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn he's over


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

So it was a 2 week turn where he jobbed...how does this help anyone?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its like they're rewriting the show on the fly as we watch it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan's still 10 times more over than Cena.lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

perfect time for hogan to come out


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THERE GOES MAH BOI D BRYAN OH MAH GAWD BAH GAWD


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn already?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH YES!!! FINALLY HES GETTING ELEVATED!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

YES!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Yes!!! That reaction!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, this pop is loud!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

fucking hell yes


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JUST WAIT AND SEE JUST WAIT AND SEE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

U happy now?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are Harper and Rowan


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESV


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm marking out!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

FUCKING KICKED HIS HEAD OFF!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So he was in the Wyatts for two weeks? OK. 

Ah who cares? WE GOT OUR BRYAN BACK!!! 

Crowd is going apeshit!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Top cell diving headbutt


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Does this mean no more janitor Bryan?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

FUCKING AWESOMW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And there is the american dragon daniel bryan


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

....well this happened way earlier than i thought it would lol

And I almost went into a rant


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the crowd god damn :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HO-LY SHIT

This crowd goting crazy with the yes chants :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck Yes


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Don't you all get it? Daniel Bryan is not turning face again!!


Whoops.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Welp....that "heel turn" didn't last long


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*AS A BRYAN HATER, I'VE GOT TO SAY THIS IS A CLASSIC MOMENT IN RAW HISTORY*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rise above shitty storylines


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What was that about Bryan's Momentum dying?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait.

It's over?

Already?

I have a confuse.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Team Hell No arranged this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Daniel Bryan...still the most over motherfucker on the show.


Looks like they decided to speed launch this angle.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Well that lasted long...

Now get a hair cut and bring out the dragon(that's not a sexual pun btw)


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN AND HURTS INSIDE :troll


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

This crowd would blew their mind if Austin came out!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This was the shortest heel turn in history:lmao

UNLESS this means be becomes the leader of the Wyatts and they turn face??????


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So he joined the Wyatts for 2 weeks and it's over already?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The un-buriable!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What was the point of turning him heel then?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I prefer face Daniel Bryan anyways, but I wish they would have milked the Wyatt storyline for more.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol now I can laugh at all the people who said "WHY DID THEY TURN BRYAN HELL ZOMG WORST DECISION EVERR!!111!!1"

I fucking told people he wasn't heel. Just a setup for what's likely going to be a RR match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they buried Bryan to bury the Wyatts :troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

what was the point of having him join the wyatts for weeks?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I got chills.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Holy shit the whole damn crowd is doing the yes chant! Jesus Christ!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

That crowd!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at this killing his momentum.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking amazing. The control he has over the crowd is unbelievable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT BRYAN JUST WOKE A DEAD ASS CROWD!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT THIS CROWD IS MAD!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Imagine Pyro's reaction.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

One has to wonder what the point of everything has been.

It seems WWE is just going with whatever idea appears good that evening without having any real future plans.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! This is awesome!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Just like the Punk heel turn with the New Breed ind ECW, this long just two week. I don't know this was worthy or not.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God. That slow "YES!" chant + running knee was amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bawh god this man is over, this man is fucking over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT POP.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow. That crowd absolutely exploded.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Wow. Unreal how freaking loud they are. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan is winning The Rumble.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As if the Jesus hair and beard weren't enough, now AmDrag brought this crowd back to life a la Lazarus. Thank You Based GOAT! :'D


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

THIS MAN HAS REACHED ATTITUDE ERA POPS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan to win the rumble


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So good.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone gif dat crowd :mark: 
BAH GAWD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah.. if that doesn't tell him he needs to take the belt at Mania... I don't know what will. That is a fucking reaction you rarely see...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy fuck he's over


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck what anyone says this guy is honestly Austin/Rock levels of over


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay that wide shot of the entire crowd doing that along with him was awesome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fuck yeah


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> The un-buriable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> What was that about Bryan's Momentum dying?



2 weeks. They ended the angle before it did any damage.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

What a letdown.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> So he joined the Wyatts for 2 weeks and it's over already?



Thank fuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WHAT A MOMENT

DID KANE KNOW WHEN HE LOCKED THE CAGE??????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAniel Bryan needs to win the royal rumble


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I've fallen in love with this crowd


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So he joined the Wyatts for 2 weeks and it's over already?


Right? What the fuck was the point of even doing this? Obviously this was going to be the ending at some point but only 2 weeks?


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

That crowd!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

what a great moment!!!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

thank the lord they came to their senses...if they didn't want their Batista vs Orton match to get shit on they need to throw Bryan a bone.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy fucking shit great segment, the crowd was crazy the whole time!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn the wait and see guys must be fapping hard right now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

GODDAMN. BATISTA AINT GOT SHIT ON MAH BOY D BRY


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

FINALLY! I seriously hope this storyline has been put to rest for good. :yes


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That crescendoing "YES!" chant is one of the greatest images I've seen on Raw :clap Someone finally woke up backstage and decided that Bryan is much too loved to be in a heel faction


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, so that whole storyline went nowhere. Pulled the trigger on turning Bryan back way too early. Shit match to end a shit Raw.

Edit: On the plus side, crowd was crazy in that last segment.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jesus. The whole damn crowd is doing the "YES" chant.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The funeral vibe on RAW ends


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT CROWD!!! DAT OVATION!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

WEll...that was the best 'burial' I've ever seen...ahem


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

A God awful crowd all damn night, and mah boy D-Bry makes em go apeshit. That's a star, folks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn look at that crowd


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAMN THEY WERE GOING HAM FOR A HOGAN RETURN!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THANK GOD THEY ENDED THIS SHIT. DAT CROWD


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

EVERYBODY TAKE UR FUCKING L'S


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Red said:


> What a letdown.


How????

*WRESTLING FANS ARE NEVER HAPPY.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

this is amazing :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

NOW the incessant pissing and moaning can finally stop.

Fucking great ending.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

See what happens when you assume? That "heel turn" only lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> THIS MAN HAS REACHED ATTITUDE ERA POPS


If they don't think he can get over, tonight proves it. Plus the entire freaking Michigan state crowd chanting yes. Wow. Brings you back to Austin stuff right there. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Stevie May said:


> Fuck what anyone says this guy is honestly Austin/Rock levels of over


^^^

Mother of God what a pop!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

WE'VE JUST SEEN THE FIRST MOMENT OF THE BEST OF RAW & SMACKDOWN 2014 DVD


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh geez what a surprise ending...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol @ Everyone saying WWE killed D.Bry :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bryan had em in the palm of his hands. That was an awesome moment.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

holy mother of god that crowd for bryan jesus


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That crowd went thru the roof. Bryan is a star. Everybody complained but Hunter knows what hes doing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was damage control for that flop of an angle, though. They were so going to prolong that shit if the reaction to the Wyatts was stronger.


Thank jeebus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> One has to wonder what the point of everything has been.
> 
> It seems WWE is just going with whatever idea appears good that evening without having any real future plans.


It just shows you how popular daniel bryan is. no matter how bad his booking is, he still gets reactions like that


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PERFECT ENDING!!! HAD ME MARKING OUT FOR FIVE STRAIGHT MINUTES! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

The most over superstar on the roster period.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Someone needs to make a gif of that slow yes chant. I haven't seen a crowd that intense since the AE!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Remember when people said only smark crowds cheer for Bryan? LOL at them.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bray Wyatt said:


> Right? What the fuck was the point of even doing this? Obviously this was going to be the ending at some point but only 2 weeks?


Maybe it was to bring out the "Monster" inside of him! The Dragon!.. One prays .


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That reaction says it all, that's the real WWE champion. And i ain't even a huge fan of Bryan.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

See impatient marks, we told ya to wait and see. :HHH2


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Still stupid to me I mean he got a huge pop but why does it have to be so rushed. He just "joined" and didn't even get a win with them.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That crowd reaction...good lord :moyes1


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL at all these theories people had about a long run story line

Only lasted 2 weeks 

Thank god bryan is back


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

I had to come out of retirement because of how crazy over Bryan is. Holy hell. If he doesn't get the title at WM, they screwed the pooch.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I told you all DB would destroy the Wyatts from with in.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I really thought he would use the Wyatts to help clear guys in the Rumble then turn on them to WIN it. Guess not, let's see now where it goes.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

He turned the crappiest booking yet into the greatest thing ever. Fuck me I love the yes gimmick. Now cut your hair, trim the beard, and come out to Final Countdown!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That man is over as fuck. Cena 2006 over. Rock 2000 over. EVERY. SINGLE. FUCKING. PERSON. WAS ON THEIR FEET


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Most impressive part of that pop is that the crowd was dead for practically the entire show, and Bryan woke them up in a HUGE way.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we please curtail Boreton v. Cena and Boreton v. Boretista, and just put the damn belt on Daniel Bryan and turn Punk heel -- where he belongs?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That was a sweet ending. This is definitely one of the best moments of the year, and it will still be one when it gets to the end of the year. 

So where's all the people crying about how Daniel Bryan is getting buried and is staying heel?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN IS SO FUCKING OVER! THAT SLOW "YES" CHANT GAVE ME THE CHILLS! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Thank fuck!!!!!!!!!!!


:dance Let's put this shitty storyline behind us.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That was damage control for that flop of an angle, though. They were so going to prolong that shit if the reaction to the Wyatts was stronger.


I have to also wonder "IF" WWE was going to prolong it, you'd think so, considering it's early for Bryan to turn face...I would have expected it around Rumble...but now i see Bray vs Bryan perhaps.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...itches-night-12-30-13-a-264.html#post28093273

I TOLD YA!


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

I AM DIAMOND HARD.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Remember when people said only smark crowds cheer for Bryan? LOL at them.


What sane person has said this after the the summer of 2012? Hopefully, none.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

REMEMBER THIS NEXT TIME YOU *EVER* SAY BRYAN WAS BURIED


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Holy shit that ending. :mark: Do any of you think Kane might of had something to do with it? Like it was the plan all along to get to Bray? Both for Kane and Bryan?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That crowd at the end there was amazing, Bryan is so over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lasted 2 weeks....do better WWE.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Were those the loudest Hogan chants ever?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Credit to Daniel. Got the crowd in the palm of his hands


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going to bed happy tonight. Can't wait for next Monday's Raw! Batista's return and the follow up of this...should be amazing! :mark:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dark Match: Hogan defeats Daniel Bryan with eye poke of doom and joins the Wyatts


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was legit the biggest pop I've ever seen for an active, non-returning wrestler. Holy shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing moment...looking at the fans all standing...was fucking WOW!!! 

The most over guy on the roster is indeed Daniel Bryan with Punk and Cena coming in second.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap Great segment and great moment. A couple of weeks ago everyone thought Bryan was done and now look what happened.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

I say this changed because of all the mich st press you. Vinc figured out he fucked up bad


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know how Bryan's going to come back from this burial.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That was a great ending but this whole "angle" was pointless. I don't think he is more over now than he was before. What was the point of the weeks as Daniel Wyatt? To get Bray alone in the ring for a week?


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Everyone always find something to nitpick but Holy Mother Of God, how can you deny that crowd reaction. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that. WWE has really pulled me in lately and obviously the fans are loving it too.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

oh but daniel bryan is being buried ... can anyone who said that please shut the fuck up now?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just rewinded my DVR just to re-watch that ending.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> PERFECT ENDING!!! HAD ME MARKING OUT FOR FIVE STRAIGHT MINUTES! :mark::mark::mark:


What are you 17 years old? fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> Holy shit that ending. :mark: Do any of you think Kane might of had something to do with it? Like it was the plan all along to get to Bray? Both for Kane and Bryan?


yuppers


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Bryan joined the Wyatts to get to Bray. It actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* Glad to see that WWE has not given up on Daniel Bryan.

I haven't heard a crowd reaction on RAW that big in years! :mark:*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great ending. It wasn't too soon. They needed to end that immediately. It did nothing for him. Like I said a few times, I won't be surprised if this leads to the Wyatts turning face and siding with Bryan.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:mark: dat ending!

Either it was a test to see if Bryan could stay over or it was damage control. Either way, Bryan has never been more popular than he is right now. I do wonder if that Rumble win is still within reach.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan had the crowd in the palm of his hands. Can't say he's not over now! Most over wrestler in a really, really long time! :mark:


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Where do we go from this cause obviously this feud ain't over and both of these guys need to come out looking strong


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well that was cool On that note.....G'night all.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

WWE is some damned fools if Bryan doesn't win the Rumble.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> I'm going to bed happy tonight. Can't wait for next Monday's Raw! Batista's return and the follow up of this...should be amazing! :mark:


For the first time in a long time Im actually looking forward to RAW


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Had to rewind the DVR, this is absolutely incredible. Bryan should win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> :clap :clap Great segment and great moment. A couple of weeks ago everyone thought Bryan was done and now look what happened.


Its because Vince is realizing no matter what he does, he can't bury Daniel Bryan. I think after his name and yes yes yes chants got mentioned on ESPN, he changed gears. I haven't heard a reaction that loud since the Rock came back.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ZachS22 said:


> Where do we go from this cause obviously this feud ain't over and both of these guys need to come out looking strong


I'd say either a match at the Rumble or Bray Wyatt eliminating Bryan from the Rumble Match or vice versa.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bryan slowly going "Yes!" as the crowd chants for him before his running knee was beautiful.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Daniel Bryan go to face Bray Wyatt at wrestlemania 30


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I would be absolutely astonished if Bryan isn't winning the Rumble. I guess they knew what they were doing all along. WM:30: Cena-Bryan II for the WWE Championship, Taker-Brock, Punk-HHH, Orton-Batista. That's what I got out of this RAW anyway.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

For me the short lived angle so far makes sense as it meant Bryan got his hands on Bray.

However it also gives way for things to happen in other stories. Why did Kane lock the cage? Did he know? and if he did is he really on the authorities side?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was an insane crowd reaction.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> Daniel Bryan go to face Bray Wyatt at wrestlemania 30


I hope not. To me that segment seemed like the payoff for the Bryan-Wyatts feud. Hopefully Bryan moves onto bigger things for Mania.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

he was never a heel
he was just setting up the wyatts and he seized his first opportunity to attack bray 
i swear it isn't a hard thing to understand!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> :mark: dat ending!
> 
> Either it was a test to see if Bryan could stay over or it was damage control. Either way, Bryan has never been more popular than he is right now. I do wonder if that Rumble win is still within reach.


I certainly see it leaning more towards damage control. I think that they knew having Bryan joining the Wyatts was a bad idea.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bryan is just an amazing pro wrestler. Everything he did was perfect.. The slow yessing, the revealing of his ring gear, his facial expressions.. All of the little nuances were just fantastic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking that reaction. Jesus. Not a single person was in their seat.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> I'd say either a match at the Rumble or Bray Wyatt eliminating Bryan from the Rumble Match or vice versa.



Bray Wyatt go to eliminated Daniel Bryan in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> That man is over as fuck. Cena 2006 over. Rock 2000 over. EVERY. SINGLE. FUCKING. PERSON. WAS ON THEIR FEET


^Hell Yeah! 1996 Shawn Michaels over! 1980's Hogan over! 1998 Stone Cold over!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Say what you want about his mic skills, lack of character depth or whatever, but Daniel Bryan has the crowd eating out of his hands every single night. Dude is ridiculous. Hopefully this is the beginning of a journey to the 'ship.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

joeycalz said:


> I would be absolutely astonished if Bryan isn't winning the Rumble. I guess they knew what they were doing all along. WM:30: Cena-Bryan II for the WWE Championship, Taker-Brock, Punk-HHH, Orton-Batista. That's what I got out of this RAW anyway.


Cena/Bryan II is the best option for Bryan with Bryan beating Cena clean again.

This is WWE so who knows what they might pull out of their ass though.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

It would be fun if he won the Rumble..it's between him, Lesnar, or Batista at this point. Punk is facing HHH. But forget all of that..just imagine that guy doing that damn YES chant at WM XXX in front of that crowd. That would be as iconic as all of the big WM moments we've ever seen(Rock/Hogan staredown, Rock selling the Stunner at WM 17, Macho Man/Steamboat, Warrior/Hogan, Taker, Austin winning WM 14, Macho and Elizabeth at WM 7)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't really want to see Bryan vs. Cena at Mania because i feel since Cena put over Bryan he may win at Mania :/

I agree...i think Bray should eliminate Bryan in the Rumble. Bryan will remain strong and it'll give Bray a strong victory. 

Wyatt's need a win.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


> ^^^
> 
> Mother of God what a pop!


Yup. That was ridiculous. One of the loudest moments i've heard. That was attitude era loud. That was Austin/Rock level crowd participation loud. There's absolutely no doubt about it and I watched during that era (so i'm not over reacting)

The yes chant is over. Daniel Bryan is over. The WWE Network has garnered momentum.

WWE, has something here. I hope they don't **** it up.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So now that they have given up on that angle already (and rightfully so because it wasn't helping anyone), I wonder whats next with this feud. I fear for the Wyatt Family once this feud is done because honestly if the hottest face in the WWE right now can't get you super over then I don't know what will.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DB is still my #1 pick to win the rumble


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bacardimayne said:


> I hope not. To me that segment seemed like the payoff for the Bryan-Wyatts feud. Hopefully Bryan moves onto bigger things for Mania.


Hopefully DB wins the RR and faces Orton at WM for his redemption so he can get his title back and get a legit run. Id let him hold it up until summslam. 

If you want to give him a feud next, let it be Jericho.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This smells like a panic move from the booking team due to Bryan getting so little reaction the last few weeks. Good to see D Bry back and crushing Cena's pops lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a feeling Bryan was going to turn on the Wyatts eventually, possibly at the Royal Rumble. WWE must've seen ESPN and that Michigan State game and knew they fucked up badly, so they quickly turned Bryan back. Good call on WWE's part, and hopefully this catapults Bryan to a Rumble win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is why i wish there was two belts lol...lots of guys on the roster.

Bryan is massively still over obviously...and i dont know if this was damage control but wow what an ending.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/520791-daniel-bryan-most-unover-man-all-time.html


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Before the ending, thought it was a shit main event. But good to see Bryan back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If WWE wants Cena to defeat Bryan ...i'd rather then have Bryan vs. HBK with Bryan going over.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bryan needs to end the streak at WM. No Lesner vs. Taker shit. They had that damn match years ago.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JoMoxRKO said:


> ^Hell Yeah! 1996 Shawn Michaels over! 1980's Hogan over! 1998 Stone Cold over!!!


1996 Michaels over? You mean he's gonna get booed out of the building against Sid?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

joeycalz said:


> I would be absolutely astonished if Bryan isn't winning the Rumble. I guess they knew what they were doing all along. WM:30: Cena-Bryan II for the WWE Championship, Taker-Brock, Punk-HHH, Orton-Batista. That's what I got out of this RAW anyway.


Surprisingly I never really thought of Bryan/Cena II for WM30, I'd be all for it, but who would win? If this was their first match then Bryan all the way, but he beat Cena clean at Summerslam, can he do it twice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think most people knew Bryan was going to turn on the Wyatts eventually. Just not this soon. I think WWE realized it wasn't the right move, given that Bryan was still getting good pops every week. They sensed the fans didn't truly buy it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Clique said:


> Had to rewind the DVR, this is absolutely incredible. Bryan should win the Royal Rumble.


I hope he does win the Royal Rumble and it will be fantastic if he wins the title back at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

That fooled everyone there...DAMN YOU VINCE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I just hope this feud means that we will now get a serious DB and not the goofy one. If we can get this "crazy bad ass" daniel bryan. then it will have been worth stupid wyatt feud


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My guess is that the YES chants going mainstream this past week forced Vince's hand.
My god that a loud reaction. Reminded me of the good old days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I had a feeling Bryan was going to turn on the Wyatts eventually, possibly at the Royal Rumble. WWE must've seen ESPN and that Michigan State game and knew they fucked up badly, so they quickly turned Bryan back. Good call on WWE's part, and hopefully this catapults Bryan to a Rumble win.


Could have been a COMBINATION of the recent mainstream popularity plus the fact that the "experiment of his heel turn" flopped and WWE decided to move him back faster toward face turning...this also helps add even more interest in Royal Rumble.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When the crowd started doing the "YES!" chant faster and faster in-sync with Bryan was fucking amazing. 

The palm of his fucking hand. Just, wow, that reaction was immense. The moment he dodged Bray's finisher, they just came unglued.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just want to post a video from about four years ago I think, to toast how far Bryan has come.

1:20. Still cracks me up how pissed Vince was at Bryan in 2010


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

The WWE crowd are puppets. They just like chanting YES. Anyone could get that reaction if they had thought of it. MEH. Not impressed


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Kane had to know right? He was in on it with DB? Set up the cage match, padlock the door to keep Rowan and Harper out. Usos go over, leaving DB and Bray all alone. 

Hope this is how they play it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt at wrestlemania 30, the wyatt family will Eliminate bryan at the rumble


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't believe I live in a world in which Bryan Danielson, not only beat John Cena cleanly, but also became the #1 babyface on the company. In-fucking-sane

He opened the show AND main evented over EVERYONE.

Holy shit. That was a great moment


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 2m 
A viable argument can be made that @WWEDanielBryan is the hottest talent in @WWE....by far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt at wrestlemania 30, the wyatt family will Eliminate bryan at the rumble


Hell NO NO NO NO

DAniel Bryan needs to win the RR and go over Orton at WM. He can face Bray at the EC after throwing him out at the RR.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They have to have him win the Rumble and win the title back at Wrestlemania. He's so over and he has the crowd in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 2m
> A viable argument can be made that @WWEDanielBryan is the hottest talent in @WWE....by far.


He "HAS" been the hottest talent in the fed for a while (Y)

I know Batista is rumored to win the Rumble but holy hell..i think they should really give it to Bryan.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hell NO NO NO NO
> 
> DAniel Bryan needs to win the RR and go over Orton at WM. He can face Bray at the EC after throwing him out at the RR.


I'm hoping Cena takes the belts at the Rumble, then it's Bryan/Cena 2 at WM.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Huh. That was amazing.

Kayfabe wise him joining thw Wyatt's to get a chance like this makes perfect sense, anyway. + makes him look like a non moron, which is always nice.

Dat pop was electifying, though.


I still think orton retains at the rumble though, Cena/Bryan 2 would be great if not (and the best reason for Cena to win, I guess) but really I think Bryan _has_ to win the Rumble and get his "moment" at Mania.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 2m
> A viable argument can be made that @WWEDanielBryan is the hottest talent in @WWE....by far.


Welcome to June 2013 Jim.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I'm hoping Cena takes the belts at the Rumble, then it's Bryan/Cena 2 at WM.


That works too, but do they really want to have Cena job clean to DB twice?

I could see it going down where DB wins the RR beats Orton at WM, then he keeps the title until SS where Cena would get his win back or even at the following RR if you want DB to keep the title for that long.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DashingRKO said:


> I hope he does win the Royal Rumble and it will be fantastic if he wins the title back at Wrestlemania.


It's the best route to go and makes the most sense with how over Bryan is with the live crowds. Bryan damn sure has earned it through his talent and work, and especially after the terrible booking he has received since last fall.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody got a video of that ending yet?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That works too, but do they really want to have Cena job clean to DB twice?


The whole world has jobbed to John Cena. It's time for him to return the favor. Anyway, Cena v. Bryan is going to be the better _match_. Orton is like a sleeping pill.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If Bryan wins the Rumble, please tell me they do Bryan/Cena II and not Bryan/Orton 98373932730.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm hoping they don't give the Rumble to Batista. They haven't had a guy this hot with the crowds since Punk in 2011 and they fucked that up. It'd be amazing to see Bryan win the Rumble and then win the title at WM while everyone in the Superdome chants along with him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't know what Mania will have, but when Bryan faces Lesnar it will be WWE moty for 2014.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hell NO NO NO NO
> 
> DAniel Bryan needs to win the RR and go over Orton at WM. He can face Bray at the EC after throwing him out at the RR.


They can't have him face Orton again. That's been done to death. Cena/Bryan II is the much bigger match and he gets more over by beating Cena again than Orton.

I swear if they do Batista/Orton for the World title I'll start drinking. Henny and Remy is what I think us blacks drink.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Michigan State crowd may have forced a course correction for D-Bry. The 5'8" guy towers over the roster. Incredible crowd participation moment!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> What are you 17 years old? fpalm


Not everyone lives in the past and has a prostate like kevin nash like yourself....aint never to old to mark the fuck out for epic moments like that


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Queen Creole said:


> I'm hoping they don't give the Rumble to Batista. They haven't had a guy this hot with the crowds since Punk in 2011 and they fucked that up. It'd be amazing to see Bryan win the Rumble and then win the title at WM while everyone in the Superdome chants along with him.


They haven't had a baby face this hot since The Rock.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree with Jim. It's bizarre, and I don't really get why, but D-Bry is eclipsing the entire roster. Even Cena and Hunter.

I honestly think that he could be the one to win the Rumble and go on to main event mania.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Henny and Remy is what I think us blacks drink.


NPR said that y'all like to drink Muscato and all those sweet red dessert wines that taste like Kool-Aid.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> The whole world has jobbed to John Cena. It's time for him to return the favor.


Definitely. Even Jesus jobbed to Cena when he gave up his life to God the Father. At least Jesus put over the two jobbers on the cross before he died.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope to fuck Orton isn't champion if Bryan wins the RR.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Please give me Bryan/Lesnar for the title at Wrestlemania. The best underdog worker on the roster against the ultimate badass. And Brock is in a position where he can put Bryan over because he isn't a full time guy. 

If that wasn't a strong indication that WWE has big plans for him I would be shocked. 

Oh and that crowd that he had in the palm of his hand wasn't his hometown crowd, wasn't a smart crowd, and wasn't known for being a great crowd. You never hear about the great crowds in Rhode Island. They were a good crowd but they went insane for Bryan. The progressively faster Yes! chants was one of the coolest things I've seen a crowd do in a long time. And you really have to be confident in your control of the crowd to even attempt something like that.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

They most likely planned for this angle to go longer but realized it wasnt working....I could be wrong but its hard to believe that they intended for this to be a two week thing. I expected it to end at the Rumble...im ELATED they decided to do it this way though, the sooner we got out of that angle from hell the better


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't care if you watch this entertainment medium for 4 years or 40, there are certain moments that come up once in a while when a guy is getting such adulation from thousands that even as a viewer through your tv you just sit back and go wow. I think that was one of those moments. That HAS to be such an awesome feeling to experience.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> They can't have him face Orton again. That's been done to death. Cena/Bryan II is the much bigger match and he gets more over by beating Cena again than Orton.
> 
> I swear if they do Batista/Orton for the World title I'll start drinking. Henny and Remy is what I think us blacks drink.


Yes, gonna have to bust out the brown liquor if they deny Bryan's moment and deserved run with the title. The connection he has built with the fans is not something they come by everyday and to add that to the talent Bryan brings to the table he should become WWE Champion at Mania.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is the most over wrestler I have ever seen, that is the all time biggest pop in pro wrestling.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

First time I ever did a yes chant. That was an incredible site to see. Bryan is OVER


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> They haven't had a baby face this hot since The Rock.


You may have a viable argument but this was the best display of crowd control I've seen since Rock. The way he was able to get them to chant faster and on point with him without it sounding weird was amazing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Please give me Bryan/Lesnar for the title at Wrestlemania. The best underdog worker on the roster against the ultimate badass. And Brock is in a position where he can put Bryan over because he isn't a full time guy.


Amazing alternative to Bryan/Cena although I see it as being less likely, for whatever reason.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That ending was fucking incredible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> They can't have him face Orton again. That's been done to death. Cena/Bryan II is the much bigger match and he gets more over by beating Cena again than Orton.
> 
> I swear if they do Batista/Orton for the World title I'll start drinking. Henny and Remy is what I think us blacks drink.


That is a good point, I was just thinking how DB could get his win over Orton finally. But i agree Cena vs Bryan would be best, I just hope the WWE would let Bryan go clean over Cena again.

I also agree if they go with Batista vs Orton ill be pissed. That will be a mega boring feud. Orton gets zero reaction, and Batista should be a heel not a face. There are way more match ups for him if he is a heel. Cena, Bryan, Punk, Sheamus(when he comes back) etc.

But it looks like Batista will be a face since he will probably feud with ADR when he comes back. 

Daniel Bryan deserves the title.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Goddamn, I had goosebumps when they panned over and the ENTIRE PLACE was on their feet. Reminded me of the Attitude Era. 
Bryan is THE most over guy today. period.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Vince is realizing no matter what he does, he can't bury Daniel Bryan. I think after his name and yes yes yes chants got mentioned on ESPN, he changed gears. I haven't heard a reaction that loud since the Rock came back.


Probably true. i just watched the espn video a day ago and was amazed. No way could they continue to have him be booked like that when his act is beyond wrestling which is really what Vince wants.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Meanwhile...

Curtis Axel ‏@RealCurtisAxel 19m 
Followed RybAxel Rule #3 tonight... Even when we loose, we still win. #RybAxel Rules. @Ryback22 #BetterThanPerfect



Loose?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Bryan/Cena II at Mania would be phenomenal, but didn't Vince say the SummerSlam buyrate was down because they picked the wrong Main Event or something like that? Though since then Bryan has been so unbelievably over that maybe it doesnt even matter. Bryan/Cena II would get such an awesome reaction from a WM crowd, but does Vince think it'll get an awesome buyrate/convince people to subscribe to the network...that is the question. 

There is no way that if Bryan wins the rumble his opponent at WM is Orton. Not knocking Orton but its too soon to revisit that feud. Lesnar is possible but probably facing Taker or Batista.

Tonight confirmed Bryan is still a contender for the Rumble. Punk seems locked in for a feud with HHH. The only other legit possibility is Batista, who is still the favorite, but things look a lot brighter now then they did at the beginning of the evening.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The yes chant that gradually got faster was GLORIOUS.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Man i wish i had gone, but im too damn broke for fun stuff :C. it was right down the street.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got in from work. How was Raw? Bad or Good?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The ending was probably the only must-see part of tonight's show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Just got in from work. How was Raw? Bad or Good?


Hot angle to close the show, rest of pretty mushy stale product


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Just got in from work. How was Raw? Bad or Good?


Mediocre Raw, that had the greatest ending in months. Maybe even better than the Championship Ascencion one.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Just got in from work. How was Raw? Bad or Good?


Skippable for the most part. The Shield vs. Punk/Road Dogg/Bill Gunn was decent and Bryan is no longer a Wyatt.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Only need to eat h the run over, don't worry about watching one second before the run over.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel like WWE was really riding the fence with Bryan in regards to whether they really wanted to elevate him to the top of the card. But I think the mainstream attention helped change minds. There's nothing Vince loves more than mainstream media attention.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Only need to eat h the run over, don't worry about watching one second before the run over.


I don't know, the Outlaws heel turn was pretty interesting and Cena-Sandow was decent. In fact the show as a whole was pretty good until Big Show once again killed the crowd with his shenanigans.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> I don't know, the Outlaws heel turn was pretty interesting and Cena-Sandow was decent. In fact the show as a whole was pretty good until Big Show once again killed the crowd with his shenanigans.


I don't know how they think Big Show acting like a villain makes him a babyface


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I hope the ending to that Raw leads up to the following angles:

Pretty much planted the roots for Punk vs. Triple H with the NAO heel turn.

Now The Shield seem to have ended their feud with Punk, and now that The Wyatts will soon be finished with Bryan, let's hope they'll be colliding soon. (Y)

Bryan will hopefully move on to WWE WHC programme with Cena for WM 30 title match.

Orton showed signs that a feud with Batista is on the horizon.

It's all slotting into place.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

After getting such a push for months, Big Show is still not over. Pathetic. Nobody cared if he was gonna hit Zeb or not. Just fucking punch him and leave.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...rovidence_with_John_Cena_and_Randy_Orton.html



> *What Happened After Monday's WWE RAW In Providence with John Cena and Randy Orton*
> 
> - After Monday's WWE RAW in Providence went off the air, Randy Orton defeated John Cena by forfeit as Cena wasn't there to come out for the match. All of a sudden, Cena came out from the back and Orton ran away to the stage.
> 
> Cena cut a promo as Orton stood on at the top of the ramp. Cena said his dad told him that Orton hits like a girl. Cena then challenged Orton to enter the ring but Orton goes to the back instead. Cena wished everyone a good night to end the show.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Skippable for the most part. The Shield vs. Punk/Road Dogg/Bill Gunn was decent and *Bryan is no longer a Wyatt.*


THANK. FUCKING. GOODNESS.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> After getting such a push for months, Big Show is still not over. Pathetic. Nobody cared if he was gonna hit Zeb or not. Just fucking punch him and leave.


Worst of all, Antonio Cesaro running away like a coward, for no reason really


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty decent RAW. Will be back at our regularly scheduled time next week.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Your_Solution said:


> Bryan/Cena II at Mania would be phenomenal, but didn't Vince say the SummerSlam buyrate was down because they picked the wrong Main Event or something like that? Though since then Bryan has been so unbelievably over that maybe it doesnt even matter. Bryan/Cena II would get such an awesome reaction from a WM crowd, but does Vince think it'll get an awesome buyrate/convince people to subscribe to the network...that is the question.
> 
> There is no way that if Bryan wins the rumble his opponent at WM is Orton. Not knocking Orton but its too soon to revisit that feud. Lesnar is possible but probably facing Taker or Batista.
> 
> Tonight confirmed Bryan is still a contender for the Rumble. Punk seems locked in for a feud with HHH. The only other legit possibility is Batista, who is still the favorite, but things look a lot brighter now then they did at the beginning of the evening.


Cena/Taker, and Bryan/Lesnar would make for the best Mania imo.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

x78 said:


> I don't know, the Outlaws heel turn was pretty interesting and Cena-Sandow was decent. In fact the show as a whole was pretty good until Big Show once again killed the crowd with his shenanigans.


I've been seeing people say they were surprised by the outlaws turn, but I thought it was the all too obvious outcome. They're Triple H's best friends. I missed Smackdown' s setup, but seeing them tonight it was the first thing inn my mind.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Cena said his dad told him that Orton hits like a girl.


Then how come homeboy got stretchered out? :lol TOM FOOLERY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> After getting such a push for months, Big Show is still not over. Pathetic. Nobody cared if he was gonna hit Zeb or not. Just fucking punch him and leave.


People haven't given a fuck about Big Show in YEARS but for some reason he keeps getting pushed into World title and main-event programs. Dude needs to retire or stay in the midcard, preferably the former.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> After getting such a push for months, Big Show is still not over. Pathetic. Nobody cared if he was gonna hit Zeb or not. Just fucking punch him and leave.


Everything Big Show does is horrible, he absolutely has to be taken off TV after the Lesnar match. TBH that isn't soon enough.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The hottest match WWE can put together RIGHT NOW is Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan.

Screw Taker-Lesnar.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> The hottest match WWE can put together RIGHT NOW is Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Screw Taker-Lesnar.


Have Lesnar destroy Show and Orton leading to him defending the belt against Bryan at Mania; guaranteed all time great match and crowd. Throw in the biggest challenge to the streak with Cena/Taker, and do Punk/HHH and Orton/Batista. I'd also mark for Wyatt's vs Shield.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Have Lesnar destroy Show and Orton leading to him defending the belt against Bryan at Mania; guaranteed all time great match and crowd. Throw in the biggest challenge to the streak with Cena/Taker, and do Punk/HHH and Orton/Batista. I'd also mark for Wyatt's vs Shield.


I like the way you think. We need that Wyatts/Shield match asap. They butchered it at SummerSlam, but Mania will work just fine. I know Orton is going to have to ruin something, so Batista/Orton is fine.


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

If some of you actually think this angle was only scheduled for 2 weeks, then you will eat whatever this company tries to feed you. This was DAMAGE CONTROL. No other way around it. They FREAKED out when the Wyatts were still getting zero heat the last 3 televised episodes of WWE and abandoned ship. 

Completely the right move too. Daniel Bryan is the most over character in wrestling since Stone Cold. I DARE you to say The Rock. Dare you. 

All that being said. I enjoy the Wyatts very much. I really hope they do not get buried as a result of this failed storyline. Bray has IT. Rowan and Harper are a great team. Just because Bryan is THE GUY does not mean they need to make The Family 2014's version of 3MB. 

But you just can't waste Bryan right now during the peak of the WWE year messing around with newcomers. Glad they might have finally realized what a draw he is.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

x78 said:


> I don't know, the Outlaws heel turn was pretty interesting and Cena-Sandow was decent. In fact the show as a whole was pretty good until Big Show once again killed the crowd with his shenanigans.


I was there. I had fun and enjoyed the show, though it's hard not to when you're there live. We usually have pretty hot crowds over here and while the last 'live' show here had a better reaction (Smackdown, was red-hot all night) tonight started well enough. Cena, Sandow, the 3 on 3 match and the divas and Wyatts vs Usos all got good reactions. Even Big Show and the Real Americans got pretty good reactions, as did Zeb getting knocked the fuck out.

It was the following match what killed it, the Orton/Kofi one. Orton got a decent reaction but Kofi came out to silence and I'm pretty sure even the crickets fell asleep during their match. Lots of "boring", "you both suck" and "lets go Patriots" chants. Didn't help that it dragged on. Then when it was finally over the random Rhodes Bros/Rybaxel, ADR/Rey, and whatever the other match was (pretty sure I'm forgetting one) nobody cared about and it stayed dead. People started to come back to life during the main event but it was slow-going, I tried to get some chants all night especially during that but towards the end of the show nobody around me was having it. Until Bryan turned though, that was loudest pop I've ever been apart of. Holy shit.

Most over faces:
Bryan by far
Punk 
Cena 
Usos
New England Patriots
New Age Outlaws
The Shield


Most boos:
Paul Heyman
Cena
New Age Outlaws
The Wyatts 
the rest of the heels got either cheered or a lukewarm reaction at best

Barrett got a pretty loud reaction actually though it was mixed. Apparently he only aired on the app. It was during the dead run of the show too so that was interesting that he got such a good reaction, all things considered. We were going crazy over him in my section and he gave us a sweeping motion on the way out. I was actually over by the fireworks and was watching them set up his platform the whole night. It seriously took them an hour and a half to get the thing ready what with the spray paint and cloth and everything. Pretty crazy that they'd go through all that trouble for a 2-minute midcard segment that wasn't even airing on tv.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> If some of you actually think this angle was only scheduled for 2 weeks, then you will eat whatever this company tries to feed you. This was DAMAGE CONTROL. No other way around it. They FREAKED out when the Wyatts were still getting zero heat the last 3 televised episodes of WWE and abandoned ship.
> 
> Completely the right move too. Daniel Bryan is the most over character in wrestling since Stone Cold. I DARE you to say The Rock. Dare you.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with everything you said(Y)


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> Completely the right move too. Daniel Bryan is the most over character in wrestling since Stone Cold. I DARE you to say The Rock. Dare you.


Did I just read this?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan
Hulk Hogan & John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
Randy Orton vs. Batista
CM Punk vs. Triple H
Undertaker vs. ?? (Roman Reigns?)

That would be a killer WresleMania 30 lineup.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In terms of consistant weekly live crowd reactions which excludes part time appearances and one offs like ONS, the only things I can compare Bryan's reactions to in the post AE period is the early days of Muhammad Hassan (if memory serves) and Eddie's zenith. Bryan's reaction tonight in particular was a moment that needs to be capsulated and hopefully with today's tech will be. That was some Rock level noise and I am not exaggerating.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Let Lesnar win the title in the EC, then:
Lesnar vs. Bryan (a clean win here would put Bryan over more than anything else could)
Cena vs. Taker
Punk vs. HHH
Orton vs. Batista

They've got a classic Mania sitting right there, they really shouldn't pass this up.


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Did I just read this?


Indeed you did. Not saying Rock was a sham or anything, but DB's synchronized, in unison pops are unlike anything I've heard since Stone Cold.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Did I just read this?


And it's true


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

hou713 said:


> Let Lesnar win the title in the EC, then:
> Lesnar vs. Bryan (a clean win here would put Bryan over more than anything else could)
> Cena vs. Taker
> Punk vs. HHH
> ...


You flip Batista with Bryan, and that's a good one.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> You flip Batista with Bryan, and that's a good one.


And then flip Lesnar and Orton and it'll be even better.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The ending was unreal. Bryan and the fans in unison was a sight I probably won't ever forget. They were perfectly in sync. Just an amazing moment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I was there. I had fun and enjoyed the show, though it's hard not to when you're there live. We usually have pretty hot crowds over here and while the last 'live' show here had a better reaction (Smackdown, was red-hot all night) tonight started well enough. Cena, Sandow, the 3 on 3 match and the divas and Wyatts vs Usos all got good reactions. Even Big Show and the Real Americans got pretty good reactions, as did Zeb getting knocked the fuck out.
> 
> It was the following match what killed it, the Orton/Kofi one. Orton got a decent reaction but Kofi came out to silence and I'm pretty sure even the crickets fell asleep during their match. Lots of "boring", "you both suck" and "lets go Patriots" chants. Didn't help that it dragged on. Then when it was finally over the random Rhodes Bros/Rybaxel, ADR/Rey, and whatever the other match was (pretty sure I'm forgetting one) nobody cared about and it stayed dead. People started to come back to life during the main event but it was slow-going, I tried to get some chants all night especially during that but towards the end of the show nobody around me was having it. Until Bryan turned though, that was loudest pop I've ever been apart of. Holy shit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your live pov, *BEST FOR BUSINESS*.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That Daniel Bryan fella is pretty popular.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> Indeed you did. Not saying Rock was a sham or anything, but DB's synchronized, in unison pops are unlike anything I've heard since Stone Cold.


Did you somehow go deaf from 1998-now?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Did you somehow go deaf from 1998-now?


SCSA retired in 1998?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Zeb Colter getting knocked out by Big Show was disgusting. WWE condoning assault on upstanding elderly Americans.










I'm writing Vincent K. McMahon a strongly worded letter as we speak.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Guwop said:


> And it's true


*No it's not.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

hou713 said:


> Let Lesnar win the title in the EC, then:
> Lesnar vs. Bryan (a clean win here would put Bryan over more than anything else could)
> Cena vs. Taker
> Punk vs. HHH
> ...


That looks awesome except I would have:

Evolution (Orton, Batista and Flair) vs. The Shield. It would be cool since those three from Evolution teamed up at WrestleMania XX, Batista vs. Orton has already happened before and it would give an opportunity for The Shield to get more over.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Zeb Colter getting knocked out by Big Show was disgusting. WWE condoning assault on upstanding elderly Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I agree. I thought that was a confusing segment for a face to be booked to pick on such a loveable uncle sam like guy.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Actually, I agree. I thought that was a confusing segment for a face to be booked to pick on such a loveable uncle sam like guy.


At least Zeb can take a WMD like a man, while Cena Sr. took a few jabs and needed to be rushed to the Hospital. :drake1

Zeb with that strong booking.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

so why exactly is the big show so angry he's the most bi polar piece of shit in the history of the company.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> so why exactly is the big show so angry he's the most bi polar piece of shit in the history of the company.


He was sending a message. That's the only explanation, but the Real Americans are like cartoon characters, looney tunes. It just comes off as slimeball for Big Show to do that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Guys, any word on Cena's dad? Those punches looked pretty serious and everyone's getting caught up in this Bryan thing. #StayStrongMrCena

:side:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brye said:


> Guys, any word on Cena's dad? Those punches looked pretty serious and everyone's getting caught up in this Bryan thing. #StayStrongMrCena
> 
> :side:



Cena gave an update during the dark segment. 




> After RAW went off the air, it was time for the dark match pitting WWE World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton vs. John Cena. Lilian Garcia said that because Cena wasn't there, Orton wins the match via forfeit. All of a sudden, Cena comes out from the back and Orton runs away.
> 
> Cena takes the mic as Orton is standing at the top of the ramp. *Cena noted that his dad said that Orton hits like a girl*. He calls Orton out and challenges him to enter the ring, but Orton goes to the back. Cena then kissed up to the crowd and introduced the New England Patriots. He then wished everyone a good night.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...he-air-john-cena-returns/#gQG0cDRKysY7C760.99


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh god. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hits like a girl, but it was enough to make him moan and be taken away in an ambulance? I fucking hate Cena's stupid dad!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Hits like a girl, but it was enough to make him moan and be taken away in an ambulance? I fucking hate Cena's stupid dad!


All a con job by that Cena family to make Orton look like a fool :dance


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

So what Cena's saying is his dad got knocked the fuck out by someone who hits like a girl. :berried


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

One pet peeve I've had lately, why have they stopped letting Coulter talk? That was one of the best parts of the show each week.

Also, stop jobbing out the Real Americans. They need to win the titles at some point.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought beside the ending, the show was rather boring. Bryan is so over though!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

John Locke said:


> One pet peeve I've had lately, why have they stopped letting Coulter talk? That was one of the best parts of the show each week.
> 
> Also, stop jobbing out the Real Americans. They need to win the titles at some point.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Amazing show, best in a while, good from start to finish. The beginning with Bryan taking the kiss and Sister Abigail from Bray was awesome, great creative dynamics of being in with the Wyatt's. Sandow and Cena had a great match, they seem to have chemistry. New Age Outlaws abandoning Punk was unpredictable and set up for Punk vs HHH which was good. AJ back after 2 weeks was great to see, I probably would have cut off RAW had she not been there, her body looked awesome and the match was fun and the crowd chanted "We love AJ". Emma sighting was cool too. Orton and Kingston had a pretty good match and Kofi winning was unpredictable which is almost always a good thing. And the ending with Bryan turning face to that ridiculous ovation was an awesome image. Great show.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!!


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

boring raw but i marked like a little bitch for DB


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

SHOW SUCKED.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

The Orton vs Kofi match in front of a dead crowd that starts chanting boring and you cant wrestle… sums up wwe world heavyweight champion of the wwe universe pretty well.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

why waste an Orton clean loss on a piece of shit that gets zero reaction. Kofi is a joke and a big time push for him could literally kill wrestling forever.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Enjoyed the show. Amazing response for Bryan at the end. Damn, that guy is OVER. I really hope WWE gives him the Rumble win and a WWE World Heavyweight Championship victory at WrestleMania. I really think that would be the best direction for them to go. Bryan's popularity just can't be denied.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

..


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## thetumblindice (Mar 1, 2007)

I didn't think it was bad...obviously the ending really made the show though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> SHOW SUCKED.


:lmao :lmao It's not too late to hop on the Bryan train friend  there's loads of room and no end in sight!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Not to say I told you so...



TKOW said:


> I'm pretty confident most of the forum will eat their words when Bryan turns on the Wyatt's and becomes even more over because of it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Look at the amazing acting and mannerisms of the Big Show.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> SHOW SUCKED.


Lol at some of you. You could have a Wrestlemania 17 level RAW, and some of you would still say it sucked.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Ultimate Warrior being inducted into the Hall of Fame! Hell yeah!

-Cena's match against Sandow was pretty good. That's two solid matches they have had in a row. 

-The Shield getting the win over CM Punk and the New Age Outlaws. Hmm, the NOA leaving Punk during this match must be leading Punk into a feud with Triple H. 

-Nice to see AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka in action. Looks like they are going to feud with Naomi and Cameron next.

-The Rhodes Brothers defeating Ryback and Axel. They need a feud right now.

-Nice Cage Match main event. The Usos are getting more TV time and got a big win. But the best moment of the night clearly goes to Daniel Bryan breaking free from the Wyatt Family's control. Bryan is so over. The crow is behind him big time. Amazing.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Randy Orton losing to Kofi Kingston should be a good thing except this match was boring and because Kofi looks like a jobber now. Whenever he wins, no one cares. Orton attacking Cena's Dad was a cool way to intensify their feud though.

-Big Show defeats Jack Swagger. Who cares. The Real Americans deserve better.

-Alberto Del Rio defeating Rey Misterio. Nothing new here. 

Decent show. I dont hate it nor love it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, the World Champion loses clean to Kofi the jobber and Daniel Bryan turns against the Wyatts after a couple of weeks?

This company..... :no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Coach ‏@CMPunk 5h 
Who inducts the @UltimateWarrior into the hall of fame? That's a tall order.


CM Punk really concerned about that NAO betrayal. LOL


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Pyscho Orton is so awesome.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Coach ‏@CMPunk 5h
> Who inducts the @UltimateWarrior into the hall of fame? That's a tall order.
> 
> 
> CM Punk really concerned about that NAO betrayal. LOL


I can't remember the last time if ever Punk used his twitter for kayfabe.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> SHOW SUCKED.


If you truly think this show sucked you probably should stop watching for a while.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

After Heyman teasing on Smackdown, I thought that Brock might be there. Also no Orton/Authority promo sucked big time. I really wanted to see Triple H and Steph.

Entire show sucked.. But the amazing end to the Raw was incredible.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Not to say I told you so...


He was always this over or was I high all last year? Might wanna share this stuff with other people else.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a shit Raw. Glad I didn't stay up for all of it considering how boring it was. Orton/Kofi was just baffling but I can only expect Orton to get his revenge in the upcoming weeks, specially if he's set to take on Lesnar after Royal Rumble like they've hinted numerous times. They made the win irrelevant as soon as Kofi walked up the ramp and the focus was fully back on Orton.

Oh and lol @ all the impatient fucks who were crying about Bryan getting buried. "HE'S TURNING HEEL. WHERE ARE THE JUST WAIT AND SEE GUYS? WAH WAH WAH". Here it was, maybe if some of you had patience that lasts more than 5 minutes, you wouldn't be so miserable. It was great to see him return to being face, though. Just the anticipation until he finally attacked Wyatt.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

That ending was something else. If anyone was doubting if Bryan was over or not... well you got your answer.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> WOW!


Its always sucks when a great gif is the last post of a page, so I'll quote it onto the next page.

The first truly big markout moment of 2014.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> That ending was something else. If anyone was doubting if Bryan was over or not... well you got your answer.


Simple minded fans eating up mediocrity.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Good Raw. Other than the divas match and Orton vs Kofi, the rest was enjoyable.


----------



## Holland87 (Jan 22, 2006)

Bryan has most crowds in the palm of his hands, but last night was something else.
Amazing to watch!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Great crowd reaction undoubtedly, but how can you finish an angle like this after *two* weeks??? WWE these days is wrestling for the ADD generation...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got some bad news, this RAW sucked, apart from the ending, the absence of BNB was quite evident.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

Kofi pinned Orton?

The Usos going over twice in one show over Wyatts?


Are you kidding me? :lmao


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TheStig said:


> He was always this over or was I high all last year? Might wanna share this stuff with other people else.


It was more for the people who threw a strop and claimed Bryan had turned heel when he joined the Wyatt's.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Schrute_Farms said:


> why waste an Orton clean loss on a piece of shit that gets zero reaction. Kofi is a joke and a big time push for him could literally kill wrestling forever.


Kofi was just used to piss Orton off enough that he would attack Cena's dad. Just a pawn in the game. They are not going to push Kofi fucking Kingston onto the title scene of all people. I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That ending, 

serious goosebumps.

I still can't believe that people needed tonight to realise that Bryan is the most over guy in the company, bar none. That place exploded and Bryan had them in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It would make a lot of sense if they just have Bryan say he did all that to get Bray in a cage without those two idiots interfering, and tie it into Kane having the key and helping him out. That idea might go against what Triple h wants to hear, and lead to a WM feud with Triple H and Bryan. with Bryan going over. 

Just an idea, but an idea that makes sense to me. 

Unless Triple H books himself over Bryan at WM?

:hhh2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Unless Triple H books himself over Bryan at WM?
> 
> :hhh2


Nah, he'll just book himself over Punk at Mania 

:hhh2


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that ending was awesome. It looked great seeing all the fans chant YES! along with Bryan. Definitely gave me goosebumps.. absolutely awesome.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bit late but; What the hell is Goldust on, it's ridiculous that he has the speed and mobility to even match his younger brother.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Bit late but; What the hell is Goldust on, it's ridiculous that he has the speed and mobility to even match his younger brother.


I heard something about DDP Yoga being linked to his new found youthfulness ...

Yup ... 



> The health benefits he has seen since starting DDP Yoga: "With DPP Yoga, there are a couple benefits. I stand up straighter now, and I can bend in ways I couldn't bend. I feel so much better: my joints, muscles, and bones. It is awesome."
> 
> http://www.wrestleview.com/wwe-news/44082-dustin-goldust-rhodes-talks-ddp-yoga-return-to-wwe


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

That was an amazing ending.

Bryan timed their chants and everyone was going along. It was a sight to see.

Now book him to win the Rumble and the title at Mania.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the crowd was more hyped over the fact that he isn't a "heel" anymore... and this overexposed yes chants last night was just them being overdramatic.. Give it 2 weeks and we'll be where we were before he joined the family.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

The ending was amazing, the whole sync of the crowd ect .. still gonna miss D'Bry in his Blue overall things.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooooo over. Awesome finish.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Amazing ending. The wide shots of that crowd all doing the YES chants were awesome. We all knew Bryan would eventually break away from the Wyatts but didnt think it would happen so soon. I think the WWE didnt plan on breaking them up so soon but the crowd wasnt buying into DB with the Wyatt family, they were confused whether to cheer or boo. so they pulled the trigger earlier than expected.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DashingRKO said:


> I hope he does win the Royal Rumble and it will be fantastic if he wins the title back at Wrestlemania.


Either that or he finally needs revenge on Triple H (or HBK). I mean I'd love for him to win the Rumble and stuff, I'm just not sure I'd love to see Bryan vs Orton part 7... but if it means him getting a big Wrestlemania moment, then sure.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Bit late but; What the hell is Goldust on, it's ridiculous that he has the speed and mobility to even match his younger brother.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

CYC said:


> I think the crowd was more hyped over the fact that he isn't a "heel" anymore... and this overexposed yes chants last night was just them being overdramatic.. Give it 2 weeks and we'll be where we were before he joined the family.


You mean we will be back to fans chanting yes yes like crazy for him every single week?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This show featured:

-A NAO heelturn.
-An Emma sighting mark
-A fabulous apron dropkick by Reigns mark::mark
-DBry proving the "OMGHESGONNAGETBURIEDITSTHEENDOFTHEWORLD" crowd wrong.
-Psycho Orton
-A non squash Sandow-Cena match (though admittedly with a predictable outcome)

Life. It could be worse.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Holland87 said:


> Bryan has most crowds in the palm of his hands, but last night was something else.
> Amazing to watch!


I was there live and let me tell you, I have been to every WWE show that has come to Providence in the past 12 years and I have never seen the Providence crowd that crazy at a live event....It was amazing to be apart of...



Big Dog said:


> I've got some bad news, this RAW sucked, apart from the ending, the absence of BNB was quite evident.


Bad News Barrett was there, he did his whole Bad News promo but for some reason WWE had him do it during a commercial break...Best part of the promo though was when he bang his javelin the #BNB sign fell off his podium and the whole crowd laughed....



Funny thing too I was sitting about 5 feet away from Emma and I was looking at her and turn to my friend and was like "I think that is Emma from NXT" so I starting screaming Emma but she didnt react to it so I just figured it was someone that looked like her....but it ended up being her....I guess she is going to be called up to the WWE soon...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

MCote900 said:


> Funny thing too I was sitting about 5 feet away from Emma and I was looking at her and turn to my friend and was like "I think that is Emma from NXT" so I starting screaming Emma but she didnt react to it so I just figured it was someone that looked like her....but it ended up being her....I guess she is going to be called up to the WWE soon...


Maybe too soon if she can't remember her name. :


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Maybe too soon if she can't remember her name. :


:vince2 I've got it! Her character could have Alzheimers! ALZH-EMMAS! The kids will love it!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

MCote900 said:


> Bad News Barrett was there, he did his whole Bad News promo but for some reason WWE had him do it during a commercial break...Best part of the promo though was when he bang his javelin the #BNB sign fell off his podium and the whole crowd laughed....


Is this available online any where?

Edit Ah found it - http://www.wwe.com/videos/bad-news-...we-app-wwe-app-exclusive-jan-13-2014-26175816

lol at cole and jbl laughing at him saying innovative.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah the Bad News promo was weird. It was almost a plug for the app... but it was only available on the app... :hmm: I didn't even realize it wasn't on tv until I got back here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Curtis Axel said:


> You mean we will be back to fans chanting yes yes like crazy for him every single week?


Well mostly forum wise. People will go back to their complaining. Should of been more specific, sorry :jose


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Can not wait for RAW next week, Batistaa :mark:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*THAT MOTHERFUCKING ENDING :mark:*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That is fuckin amazint. And they gave the title to Orton


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Great Ending to a ok raw 

Just give DB his wrestlemania moment please  i would love 2 see 1 Champion(DB) 2 Belts and 72,003 Fans chanting yes yes yes


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE! I want to hear the audience clap to that theme. Easily best part of the night so far.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Poor Zeb Colter (((


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Acerbitas said:


> Poor Zeb Colter (((












What a hero Big Show is...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay now just marking for Bryan and that crowd, minus those Awesome chants. But a very unsmelly ending to an entire piece of shit show, although it all feels very pointless at the moment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CYC said:


> I think the crowd was more hyped over the fact that he isn't a "heel" anymore... and this overexposed yes chants last night was just them being overdramatic.. Give it 2 weeks and we'll be where we were before he joined the family.


True... not that there's anything wrong with that. Even before the Wyatts he was arguably the most over guy in the company (and the only guy you could make an argument for against Bryan would be Punk), and no one can sustain that kind of pop on a weekly basis. 

However, the fact Bryan could get that big of a pop in not his hometown, even in the form of "YES!" chants is incredible. Even if that was his peak overness, that's more than almost anyone in wrestling history outside of hometown crowds.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Okay now just marking for Bryan and that crowd, minus those Awesome chants. But a very unsmelly ending to an entire piece of shit show, although it all feels very pointless at the moment.


The WWE couldn't sacrifice Bryan to the Wyatts long term. It was impacting the quality of RAW, Smackdown and even house shows. The angle was apparently done on a whim and ended on a whim. Sometimes storylines aren't working. That's wrestling. Things don't always work even when you got talented guys like Bray and Bryan involved. It wasn't what people wanted because most people want Daniel Bryan. It was a very needed course correction to give the fans back their handpicked guy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I might have accidentally inhaled some hallucinogen last night but I thought this was one of the very best, most consistently written, booked and performed Raws in eons, with boatloads of solid wrestling action, approximately the right amount of storyline development and a bunch of angles becoming more clear for WrestleMania season. From the promo opening on the Wyatts/Bryan to the very ending with Bryan atop the cage and the whole place going berserk, this was a consummately entertaining Raw. At three hours, there are going to be a few dead spots, that just about can't be helped, but this was a strong three-hour Raw. Big thumbs up from *DesoRow*.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic ending to Raw, in about every possible way. And kudos as always to WWE's production for some of the angles used. Great stuff.

EDIT - Unlike others, I don't think they ended the angle significantly earlier than expected either. It was never going to be a long term angle.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

CYC said:


> I think the crowd was more hyped over the fact that he isn't a "heel" anymore... and this overexposed yes chants last night was just them being overdramatic.. Give it 2 weeks and we'll be where we were before he joined the family.


So in two weeks he'll still be the most over guy in the company.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was an ok raw. As usual the sheild, punk, Bryan and the Wyatt's were the only real entertaining bits. So glad Bryan has left the Wyatt's and let's hope after that massive crowd reaction he's going to get his wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Boring show, apart from the ending. Crowd was so dead... apart from the ending again. I mean, THAT ENDING MAAAAAN!


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Serious question, why can't DX do the "suck it" themselves now, but can do the gesture while the fans say it for them (which goes to TV unedited). It some loophole where ratings dont apply to live audiences?

Also a few times I'm pretty certain he introduced Gunn initially as "the badman" but reverted to badass like a sentence later


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DogSaget said:


> Serious question, why can't DX do the "suck it" themselves now, but can do the gesture while the fans say it for them (which goes to TV unedited). It some loophole where ratings dont apply to live audiences?
> 
> Also a few times I'm pretty certain he introduced Gunn initially as "the badman" but reverted to badass like a sentence later


I'm gonna guess there is some rule where they can't get fined or in trouble in the case of an audience member saying something graphic. How could you be held responsible for some nut in the crowd going off around a live mic. Just a guess though.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cena Sr. - Jor-El he ain't.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> I might have accidentally inhaled some hallucinogen last night but I thought this was one of the very best, most consistently written, booked and performed Raws in eons, with boatloads of solid wrestling action, approximately the right amount of storyline development and a bunch of angles becoming more clear for WrestleMania season. From the promo opening on the Wyatts/Bryan to the very ending with Bryan atop the cage and the whole place going berserk, this was a consummately entertaining Raw. At three hours, there are going to be a few dead spots, that just about can't be helped, but this was a strong three-hour Raw. Big thumbs up from *DesoRow*.


Agreed. It was a solid show with very few weak points. It didn't feel like a fucking chore to watch and the flow wasn't disrupted by Khali and that fucking stupid 3MB stable showing up and shitting the bed. Some things dragged here and there, mainly Kofi and Orton's match, but no show can be perfect, it's simply impossible. 

All the things most people give a shit about are developing nicely.

*EDIT:* I just have to post these, they're too funny not to: WWE's Facebook pages are a fucking goldmine if you want some entertainment :lol.



> Nothing personaly but I hope John breaks orton's neck





> Agreed I wish Randy was died





> thats not right randy orton should go to jail he also attacked the miz infront of his parents not too long ago , i used to like randy but to me he is a pussy !


:lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Great Ending to a ok raw
> 
> Just give DB his wrestlemania moment please  i would love 2 see 1 Champion(DB) 2 Belts and 72,003 Fans chanting yes yes yes


That would be one of the best mark out moments ever. 

I think it'll be closer to 80,000 won't it?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> That would be one of the best mark out moments ever.
> 
> I think it'll be closer to 80,000 won't it?


you could be correct i live in uk so wasn't 100% on size once turned into a wwe event i know wembley stadium in uk can hold 86,000


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DogSaget said:


> Serious question, why can't DX do the "suck it" themselves now, but can do the gesture while the fans say it for them (which goes to TV unedited). It some loophole where ratings dont apply to live audiences?
> 
> Also a few times I'm pretty certain he introduced Gunn initially as "the badman" but reverted to badass like a sentence later


The audience can say it and its ok, just like in the NBA or NFL the crowd will chant bullshit and it will go unedited over the air.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

That fucking crowd was so dead the entire show then they go mental for Bryan turning on Bray. Just give this guy the WM main event and title he deserves already.

It seems pretty obvious to me that WWE realised this angle wasn't gonna work and just ditched it, but it's just made Bryan even more popular so they must have done something right,


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Really enjoyed Raw, good start to 2014.

Dat ending :mark:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was the best ending to a Raw in a longgggg time. Bryan is honestly reaching Austin/Rock levels.


----------



## Partagas (May 15, 2006)

Sick ending,

Shame about the interest-enemas that are Kofi, Big Show and Del Rio, c'mon guys no one cares about you


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice to see Cena put a decent match on, and not just bury a midacrd in 5 mins,


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit! That ending was awesome. Best fans in a long time. That was something phenomenal.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought RAW for the most part was really enjoyable. 

The stuff hinting more at the CM Punk/Authority/Triple H storyline was good. I'd be very happy with a Punk/Trips grudge match at Wrestlemania. Orton attacking Cena's dad was good (even if the match put the crowd to sleep) and Cena/Sandow was really good too. Then...that ending. I was hoping they would ditch the angle because Bryan was wasted on it. He's a fan favourite, the most over person in the company and the crowd WILL NOT turn on him so it needed to end.

Hope they realise that Bryan should be the one with the Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is 2 weeks in a row that WWE have given us an all-time memorable end to Raw. We are well and truly on the road to WrestleMania now! Let's hope they can keep it up (that's what she said.)*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *This is 2 weeks in a row that WWE have given us an all-time memorable end to Raw. We are well and truly on the road to WrestleMania now! Let's hope they can keep it up (that's what she said.)*


You said it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't even lie.

That ending was *fucking. awesome.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

RhodesForWHC said:


> :banderas


UNREAL. :mark:

If I could stay away from the shitty Bryan fans on this site long enough, I could :mark: for Bryan as much as I once did.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> :banderas


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

The show put me to sleep. I woke up vaguely fell back to sleep and thought I dreamed the ending :mark: GOAT :mark:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Well done awesome ending. Unbelievably loud crowd so big credit to those in attendance.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

HIGHLIGHT said:


> Well done awesome ending. Unbelievably loud crowd so big credit to those in attendance.


I love it when the crowd is electric that just adds to the show. And makes it even better in My Opinon!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> :banderas


Lower right hand corner of the gif, parent holds up kid so he can yes chant towards the crowd. I find that amusing for some reason.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

We've been getting great RAW endings more often that usual. Just since November I think, we've gotten the Shield/Wyatt face-off, the chaos the week before TLC, Jake Roberts returning and now the big Bryan/Wyatt ending the other day. Not even counting several great finales the rest of last year. In general, Raw has really improved.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> We've been getting great RAW endings more often that usual. Just since November I think, we've gotten the Shield/Wyatt face-off, the chaos the week before TLC, Jake Roberts returning and now the big Bryan/Wyatt ending the other day. Not even counting several great finales the rest of last year. In general, Raw has really improved.


Well its Road to Wrestlemania guess they just started it a little early


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Finally got round to watching Raw.

All in all it was very average and the crowd were disappointing and then BOOOOM.... mayhem ensues with Daniel Bryan at the end. The slow then fast Yes chants and the way he had the crowd eating out the palm of his hand, DBry is the biggest star since SCSA/The Rock, no doubt about that in my eyes.

After that end to Raw, As Smoke Dog would say "I got marked the f*ck out".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------

